# Aug 2015 189 Visa Applicants Status



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

*189 VISA Lodged August 2015*

Dear All,

Starting a new thread for those who received invitation on 3rd August 2015.
Now we need to complete the further process.

Please discuss here, If anything.

I have a question. Can we do our medical before CO gets allocated?.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Starting a new thread for those who received invitation on 3rd August 2015.
> Now we need to complete the further process.
> ...


Thanks for starting this. Yes, you can complete your medicals before the CO gets assigned.
All the very best with your process.

Cheers


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Thanks for starting this. Yes, you can complete your medicals before the CO gets assigned.
> All the very best with your process.
> 
> Cheers


How to generate the HAP ID?.

When I click on "Get Health" in immi account.

It display the below message 

"Health requirement – required examinations not yet determined
The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page."

What does this mean?.
How can I arrange my medicals?


----------



## Florenty (Aug 5, 2015)

Hii..

Try this link..it has all the information

Arranging a health examination


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Hi all,

Creating this group for all those who have received the invitation on 3rd August and planning to apply visa this month...

Kindly subscribe in and share your experiences to help others.

Thanks


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Updated my status in signature


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

seems people are still filling uplong 17 page application ...from aug roun invitattions...long silence


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, 

Uploaded 98 percent documents, Medical is done, waiting for PCC ...

Cheers


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Link to latest report on 3rd Aug invitation round:-

SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results

Does anyone knows,if form 80 has to be filled individually for all members including kids below 5 years?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> Link to latest report on 3rd Aug invitation round:-
> 
> SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results
> 
> Does anyone knows,if form 80 has to be filled individually for all members including kids below 5 years?


Not sure about kids, but it has to be filled for the main applicant and the spouse. Hope it helps. Cheers.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

not 189, but applied for 190 on 7th August. I am processing via agent.

Thanks.


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,
We already have a Active whatsapp group of people who have got an invitation on 3rd aug draw. You can PM me your name and number if anyone of you want to join in. 

Thanks!


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

I paid my 189 VISA fee today. My invitation had come on 6th of July. I am currently in Melbourne working on 457.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Not sure about kids, but it has to be filled for the main applicant and the spouse. Hope it helps. Cheers.


thanks goodtimes!

so will it be just 1 form-80 for primary?anything needed for spouse?


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Are you guys front loading form 80?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

oz_knightrider said:


> Are you guys front loading form 80?


yes,better to load in advance..asanyways CO asking everyone to load it later


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi asheesh,

whats your occupation code for 189 visa?











asheeshjoshi said:


> I paid my 189 VISA fee today. My invitation had come on 6th of July. I am currently in Melbourne working on 457.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Desibabu


are you claiming points for employment?
Is it okay to claim no points for work episode?





DesiBabu said:


> yes,better to load in advance..asanyways CO asking everyone to load it later


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

ssingh1 said:


> Desibabu
> 
> 
> are you claiming points for employment?
> Is it okay to claim no points for work episode?


ssingh,

no ,i am not claiming points for work experience as i have total work experience of 4 years and ACS educted 2 years..so,i am not left with any experience points.

you can ignore experience points...if you do not want to show it for any reason(providded you did not use it in EOI)


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Hi,

My occupation code for 189 is Software Engineer. 

-Regards
Asheesh


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

thanks for your timely guidance.














DesiBabu said:


> ssingh,
> 
> no ,i am not claiming points for work experience as i have total work experience of 4 years and ACS educted 2 years..so,i am not left with any experience points.
> 
> you can ignore experience points...if you do not want to show it for any reason(providded you did not use it in EOI)


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

did anyone complete medical tests.how long does it takes to get test result?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Desi,
I did mine recently. the results were updated the next day only.
but it may be a different case in India. but the test format is same everywhere.



DesiBabu said:


> did anyone complete medical tests.how long does it takes to get test result?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

BTW in your signature I noticed 2 VISA lodged dates. is that so or is EOI lodged date.



DesiBabu said:


> did anyone complete medical tests.how long does it takes to get test result?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Desi,
> I did mine recently. the results were updated the next day only.
> but it may be a different case in India. but the test format is same everywhere.


Thanks Suku!

i see you are already done with meicals and pcc.did u complete form 80 and 1221 as well?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Uploaded 98 percent documents, Medical is done, waiting for PCC ...
> 
> Cheers


Hi, having done your medicals, can you let me know how one gets the HAP ID? I understand it is required for undergoing the medical test and the subsequent processes?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Somehow I am feeling very lazy to fill the form 80.
I started one day but left it after that.
Maybe this weekend I will do it. but yes I suppose its better to update both the forms beforehand.



DesiBabu said:


> Thanks Suku!
> 
> i see you are already done with meicals and pcc.did u complete form 80 and 1221 as well?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Jelli,
on the page where you need to upload the documents you will see a button " Get health details "
Click on it. and you need to fill a form based on your medical conditions.
after submitting a HAP ID will be created for you, then print the referral letter take an appointment with the panel clinic and you are good to go.
you may need to do the same for each of your dependents.



jelli-kallu said:


> Hi, having done your medicals, can you let me know how one gets the HAP ID? I understand it is required for undergoing the medical test and the subsequent processes?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Somehow I am feeling very lazy to fill the form 80.
> I started one day but left it after that.
> Maybe this weekend I will do it. but yes I suppose its better to update both the forms beforehand.


I agree with you..even i am also feeling so lazy...started but left in middle..thinking have lot of time till CO is assigned.

The forms are too exhaustive


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

after medicals how to check if it has been uploaded?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

oz_knightrider said:


> after medicals how to check if it has been uploaded?



You can check it any of following means:-

login to your immi account and click on "Get Health details" to get the status. 

Also you can go the below link....
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

you need to enter your HAP ID ,Family name and DOB to check the report submitted by your doctor.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

thanks..


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> yes,better to load in advance..asanyways CO asking everyone to load it later





suku1809 said:


> hi Jelli,
> on the page where you need to upload the documents you will see a button " Get health details "
> Click on it. and you need to fill a form based on your medical conditions.
> after submitting a HAP ID will be created for you, then print the referral letter take an appointment with the panel clinic and you are good to go.
> you may need to do the same for each of your dependents.





oz_knightrider said:


> after medicals how to check if it has been uploaded?





DesiBabu said:


> You can check it any of following means:-
> 
> login to your immi account and click on "Get Health details" to get the status.
> 
> ...




Its just showing my personal details.. Nothing else


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> You can check it any of following means:-
> 
> login to your immi account and click on "Get Health details" to get the status.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks for the link. I logged on to this link with the required details. It is still showing the 'Print Referral Letter' button for me and spouse. 

Our medical was done on Saturday, 8 August 2015. The very next day we received a message on mobile phone from Dr. Lal Path Labs with a pathology report number and a password to check/download the HIV report. 

We uploaded this report to Immi Account for both of us. No idea about the status of X ray report and physical examination medical report. I believe this will be uploaded directly by the physician - any idea on how long it takes to upload/receive the X-ray and physical exam medical report?

Thank you.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I am going to lodge visa by this month end. Can anyone clear my doubt. ACS has deducted 4 years out of my total exp. Do I need to include payslips of first company which has been deducted by ACS? I do not have those Payslips and to get a bank statement, the account is closed now.

Please let me know.


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

I was of the impression that the Clinic would never reveal the details of the medical examination (HIV report included). If you check in the referral letter (click the link), you should see the Exam Status as Completed and alos there will be a statement in the letter saying "This health case was submitted to DIBP on DD - MM - YYYY."



goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the link. I logged on to this link with the required details. It is still showing the 'Print Referral Letter' button for me and spouse.
> 
> ...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to lodge visa by this month end. Can anyone clear my doubt. ACS has deducted 4 years out of my total exp. Do I need to include payslips of first company which has been deducted by ACS? I do not have those Payslips and to get a bank statement, the account is closed now.
> 
> Please let me know.


Hi,

It is not required to show proof of employment for which ACS deducted your experience. Provide all pay slips, taxation documents, employment letters, reference letters etc for the experience that was awarded as valid by ACS. 

However, you should try to gather some of the proofs of the previous employment as it might be required by the CO later. This is not for sure, and is usually not required - it depends on the CO.

All the best,


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> I was of the impression that the Clinic would never reveal the details of the medical examination (HIV report included). If you check in the referral letter (click the link), you should see the Exam Status as Completed and alos there will be a statement in the letter saying "This health case was submitted to DIBP on DD - MM - YYYY."


Hi,

I was also surprised to see the report. Here is the screenshot of the report. Sensitive information is blocked for obvious reasons.

When I click on print referral letter, it generates a pdf document containing HAP ID and the medical tests to be performed, basically the same document that is required for the medical test. 

Any idea how long it takes to get the statement "This health case was submitted to DIBP?"

Many thanks!


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

My clinic said they would upload the complete results in 3 days. Within Day 2 they had uploaded the X-ray and HIV Test and by the 4rth day i saw the status change to submitted.



goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was also surprised to see the report. Here is the screenshot of the report. Sensitive information is blocked for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

WHere you see the status changed to submitted. I can only see the status as completed when I login to emedical.





heartbreaker9099 said:


> My clinic said they would upload the complete results in 3 days. Within Day 2 they had uploaded the X-ray and HIV Test and by the 4rth day i saw the status change to submitted.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

"Submitted" or "Completed"... it's better than "Required"


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

subscribed


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not required to show proof of employment for which ACS deducted your experience. Provide all pay slips, taxation documents, employment letters, reference letters etc for the experience that was awarded as valid by ACS.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Let me find out in my mails and my laptop.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

let's hope the journey for all of us be smooth


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry, is it the print information sheet button that we need to hit within the emedical client


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

oz_knightrider said:


> Sorry, is it the print information sheet button that we need to hit within the emedical client


Yes, that is the link.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello guys!

For how long is the PCC valid?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

It is Valid for 1 year.



Xabier84 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> For how long is the PCC valid?


----------



## digitalvishal (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi All,

Do we have to get both types of PCCs ? the one from PSK and the other one from Commissioner's office?

Thanks..


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

digitalvishal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we have to get both types of PCCs ? the one from PSK and the other one from Commissioner's office?
> 
> Thanks..


You can get PCC from Passport Office


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,
For dependent English skills proof.
My Wife had given IELTS in April 2014 with 7 score overall. (7+ in each section).

However, I got to know that for dependent's English skill (Minimum req is 4.5 overall [FUNCTIONAL English] but the IELTS result should be within 1 year of VISA lodgement, so in this case re**** letter is more than 1 year old.)

Is this true?
If yes, then I have 2 optons:
1. My wife gives IELTS again
2. She can get letter from College/University that her Medium of educaton was English.

Please help e ragarding this.

But both options will take time, I suppose.
Has anyone submitted the IELTS/PTE result letter for dependent's English skills proof with date more than an year.

Note: For main applicant, The result letter is valid for 2 or 3 years, I am not sure.

Thanks


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

You cannot apply for medical by yourself after lodging the visa. Now your CO will give you HAP iD after allocation


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

You can use letter from college and university.
"Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English"

Also IELTS for main applicant is valid for 2 year wgen you are using for assesment and it is valid for 3 year at the time of visa application lodgement


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You cannot apply for medical by yourself after lodging the visa. Now your CO will give you HAP iD after allocation


Arun

This is incorrect information. You CAN book an appointment for medicals after lodging your visa.

Infact HAP ID would not be provided by *ur* CO. It gets generated by the service provider by whom *u* *r* getting *ur* medicals done.

And *u* cannot book *ur* medicals appointment through *ur* skillset account. Skillset account *wud *only give *u* the list of panel doctors *n* their related diagnostic centres which *u* can choose from to get *ur* medicals completed.

Thanks.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

The time line to visit australia is based on pcc date or medical date or visa grant date...


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

cooldude555 said:


> Arun
> 
> This is incorrect information. You CAN book an appointment for medicals after lodging your visa.
> 
> ...


I got this information in Electronic health process where it is mentione

"If you are completing your health examinations electronically (using eMedical) you must provide the clinic with a health case identifier (HAP ID) in order to book the appointment to complete your health examinations. 

This means that you can only complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application if you:
hold a current valid passport; and
use the My Health Declarations service to obtain a HAP ID to provide the clinic.
Otherwise you need to wait until after you have lodged your visa application and been provided with a HAP ID before you can complete your health examinations."


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Lodged my application on the 3rd of Aug, front-loaded all documents, waiting for CO to be assigned


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> Lodged my application on the 3rd of Aug, front-loaded all documents, waiting for CO to be assigned


All the best and :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> Arun
> 
> This is incorrect information. You CAN book an appointment for medicals after lodging your visa.
> 
> ...


Even you are incorrect. The medical center will not give you any HAP ID. It is your own unique ID and has to be generated by you from within the immiAccount:

Click the "Get Health Details" button under each applicant. Then click the "Organize Health" link that appears (opens a popup form). Fill up that form, Save, and Submit, and you will be presented with the referral letter which has your HAP ID (under the barcode). Carry a printout of this letter (for all applicants their own letters) to the medical center. After the health checks, they will simply upload the results under your HAP ID/ barcode using their version of eMedical client.

Also, medicals can be done before visa lodgement too.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Even you are incorrect. The medical center will not give you any HAP ID. It is your own unique ID and has to be generated by you from within the immiAccount:
> 
> Click the "Get Health Details" button under each applicant. Then click the "Organize Health" link that appears (opens a popup form). Fill up that form, Save, and Submit, and you will be presented with the referral letter which has your HAP ID (under the barcode). Carry a printout of this letter (for all applicants their own letters) to the medical center. After the health checks, they will simply upload the results under your HAP ID/ barcode using their version of eMedical client.
> 
> Also, medicals can be done before visa lodgement too.


My mistake. Thats right.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

i have questions regarding medical. At the time of upload of medical by panel physician it was showing "Medical is ready for assessment" after one day it was changed to " health clearance provided and medical is finalized" what does it mean and if it cleared will CO asked for additional test also?

ANZSCO Code: 263311 Telecom Engineer
EA Applied: 28th March 2015
EA Positive: 24th June 2015
IELTS: 6.5
EOI 189 (60 Points): 24th June 2015
EOI Invitation: 3rd August 2015
Visa Lodged: 6th August 2015
PCC 14th July 2015
Medicals: 4th August 2015
Grant::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have questions regarding medical. At the time of upload of medical by panel physician it was showing "Medical is ready for assessment" after one day it was changed to " health clearance provided and medical is *finalized*" what does it mean and if it cleared will CO asked for additional test also?


It says finalized. If any further tests, etc were required, it would have said "referred" or some such thing. So, nothing else remains to be done on this front.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> It says finalized. If any further tests, etc were required, it would have said "referred" or some such thing. So, nothing else remains to be done on this front.


Thank you for your reply. So hope for best and wait for decision as time limit now a days 45-60 days still have 45 days to go.


ANZSCO Code: 263311 Telecom Engineer
EA Applied: 28th March 2015
EA Positive: 24th June 2015
IELTS: 6.5
EOI 189 (60 Points): 24th June 2015
EOI Invitation: 3rd August 2015
Visa Lodged: 6th August 2015
PCC 14th July 2015
Medicals: 4th August 2015
CO assigned:xxxxxx
Grant:xxxxxxx


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It says finalized. If any further tests, etc were required, it would have said "referred" or some such thing. So, nothing else remains to be done on this front.


Hey Keeda,

We are done with our medicals. As per the panel physician, it takes 48 hours for the medical reports to be uploaded.

Would this reflect on my IMMI account even before the CO is assigned? Or is this manually changed after CO allocation?

Thanks.


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > It says finalized. If any further tests, etc were required, it would have said "referred" or some such thing. So, nothing else remains to be done on this front.
> ...


Hi,

It will reflect automatically once the clinic uploads the results.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> The time line to visit australia is based on pcc date or medical date or visa grant date...


can anyone answer this please?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No one can be exactly sure.
But it usually is the minimum of the date on which the PCC or the medicals were done. suppose you did your PCC on 15 Aug 2015 and Medicals on 25 Aug then your IED would generally be 15 Aug 2016.



DesiBabu said:


> can anyone answer this please?


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> can anyone answer this please?


Which ever is earliest, usually.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Suku and Setfree,that helps


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Done with PCC and medical from Delhi.

Will wait for CO to ask for Form 80 and 1221


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

your Visa Application : 08 Aug 15 or 08 Jul.

seems like you took some time to fill the VISA application date.

All the best.



vchandwani said:


> Done with PCC and medical from Delhi.
> 
> Will wait for CO to ask for Form 80 and 1221


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

*Hi*

Visa application is on 8 Aug'15, applied after a month of receiving invite, was arranging some documents and funds,.





suku1809 said:


> your Visa Application : 08 Aug 15 or 08 Jul.
> 
> seems like you took some time to fill the VISA application date.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## jassiaus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Payment and Doc upload*

Hello Expats,

I have received EOI on 06th July 2015.
I was about to Submit the main application in IMMI account.

As most of you already filled and submitted the application and uploaded your documents. Can you please tell me :

1. Is payment link come after Sumitting the application ?
2. Where is the document upload link ? Will it also come after application submission ?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

jassiaus said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have received EOI on 06th July 2015.
> I was about to Submit the main application in IMMI account.
> ...


1. Yes
2. Yes, after submitting and paying visa fee.

All the best!


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have one more question. There is one FORM 80 for personal character assessment form. As i am a primary candidate i filled that form and uploaded it with all forms. Do i need to fill this form separately for my wife and kid also?

Thanks in advance
Arun

ANZSCO Code: 263311 Telecom Engineer
EA Applied: 28th March 2015
EA Positive: 24th June 2015
IELTS: 6.5
EOI 189 (60 Points): 24th June 2015
EOI Invitation: 3rd August 2015
Visa Lodged: 6th August 2015
PCC 14th July 2015
Medicals: 4th August 2015
CO assigned:xxxxxx
Grant:xxxxxxx


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> thanks goodtimes!
> 
> so will it be just 1 form-80 for primary?anything needed for spouse?


As far as I know, one has to fill in Form 80 (but not limited to) if you have travelled out of your country in the last 10 years and been on a foreign land for more than a year. I have seen cases where people with international travel history have not filled in Form 80 but still have received grants.

Me and my spouse have been in Australia for more than 4 years but have not filled in Form 80. We have it handy just in case the CO requests for the same.

All the best.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one more question. There is one FORM 80 for personal character assessment form. As i am a primary candidate i filled that form and uploaded it with all forms. Do i need to fill this form separately for my wife and kid also?


Not for kids. Just for all adult applicants.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> did anyone complete medical tests.how long does it takes to get test result?


Yes, I did. As per the panel physician, they will upload the results within 48 hours of the tests unless there are any complications involved in out test reports. If there are, they might contact us for further tests.

However, am not sure if the status of ''medicals'' would reflect on our IMMI account before a CO is assigned.

Thanks.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> You can check it any of following means:-
> 
> login to your immi account and click on "Get Health details" to get the status.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy.
But the above link only takes me to a page where in I can view my details and print the HAP letter. 

It doesnt mention if the reports have been uploaded to IMMI account.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> WHere you see the status changed to submitted. I can only see the status as completed when I login to emedical.


Buddy,

Could you please share the link where I can check the status of my medicals?

Thanks.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
this is the link...
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Also you can check under your IMMI account.
it should mention something as 'Finalised'



cooldude555 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Could you please share the link where I can check the status of my medicals?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> this is the link...
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> ...


Got that. My IMMI account says that no further action is required from my end with regards to health.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Mismanagement said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will reflect automatically once the clinic uploads the results.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

how to we know if a CO is assigned?
Is it 4 weeks after lodging?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

oz_knightrider said:


> how to we know if a CO is assigned?
> Is it 4 weeks after lodging?


Per the current trend, it takes anywhere between 45 - 60 days for the CO to be assigned.
Also, there are cases where applications are finalised in the above time span.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

Could any one help me

1. I paid Visa fees on August 10th and I'm in process of uploading documents but after uploading couple of documents I found that the stamp("This is true copy of Original) was missing on that document. But I cannot delete or replace those files with new one. What should I do now?

2. My ACS was done on April. In the period of 4 months my exp. was increased to 5 and I claimed 5 points. So, Can I freshly upload the referral letter to till date?


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

*Visa documents Uploads*

Hi,

Could any one help me

1. I paid Visa fees on August 10th and I'm in process of uploading documents but after uploading couple of documents I found that the stamp("This is true copy of Original) was missing on that document. But I cannot delete or replace those files with new one. What should I do now?

2. My ACS was done on April. In the period of 4 months my exp. was increased to 5 and I claimed 5 points. So, Can I freshly upload the referral letter to till date?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could any one help me
> 
> ...


1. Was it a colour xerox of the original? If yes, you can just ignore since colour photocopies need not be notarised, though we have many forum members (including me) who have notarised colour photocopies aswell.

If it wasnt a colour photo copy, please upload the same notarised document again, this time with the verbiage - ''true copy of the original'' on it. Pretty sure the CO will understand.

2. Since you have gained 5 extra points since the time of your ACS assessment till now, I would recommend you to get a new reference letter with the current date, since this would prove that you are still in the same company performing the same duties as you did at the time of your assessment.

Also, you can provide payslips from April to prove that you were in continuous employment in the same company.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello Members,

Joined the discussion with my updated signatures


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

all regaring form-80 is it mandatory to sign it ?I have filled up the 17 page form but saw on last page review and sign/.....does it means i have to take print out of 17 pages and then signa nd re-scan????


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

DesiBabu said:


> all regaring form-80 is it mandatory to sign it ?I have filled up the 17 page form but saw on last page review and sign/.....does it means i have to take print out of 17 pages and then signa nd re-scan????


I did that. I am not sure if there are any other shortcuts for the same.

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Guys,

Any idea about the chances of getting direct grant without uploading form 80 and 1221.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> I did that. I am not sure if there are any other shortcuts for the same.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai


Thanks nevertouchme.

Australia is killing us inall possible ways...soo many documents to be done...that too all are such a huge ones


----------



## akthare (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I need your help in clarifying the below query.
I have got my ACS Assesment today which was pending for one or the other issue and took nearly 6 months. The occupation code for which i certified is 261311(Analyst Programmer).

I was checking the occupation ceiling list today, I could find 2613 and all code as four digits so i just want to confirm is 261311 will come under this and is a valid code only.


2. My total experience considered is 7.5 years, out of which i have 3 years of Australian Experience as well So will i get 10 points for my experience or 20 points.

5years to 8 years - 10 points
3 Years Australia Exp - 10 points.

I would really appreciate your help in this regards.
Regards
Dev


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
No need to take scan of all pages.

Just take printout of last page. Sign it and use any PDF editor software to remove the last page from the form 80 and add the signed copy.
it is much easier than taking print out of all 17 pages and then scanning them back.

this should be your way of killing back ... hehe 

Here is a link of a very good PDF editor

https://online2pdf.com/



DesiBabu said:


> Thanks nevertouchme.
> 
> Australia is killing us inall possible ways...soo many documents to be done...that too all are such a huge ones


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

Uploaded all required documents; received bridging visa today after 10 days of making the application; not sure if it means now the CO has been assigned or it was just automatic response  
this waiting process is really hard to combat


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> No need to take scan of all pages.
> 
> Just take printout of last page. Sign it and use any PDF editor software to remove the last page from the form 80 and add the signed copy.
> ...


Thanks Suku,that makes sense...i am doing it while typing this mail


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Adel,when did u applied for Visa?from the trends it seems that it takes normally 3-4 months from date u applied to get grant


Hi Desi, 

I have applied 10 days ago; you are right, it takes 3 to 4 months to get the final outcome; please note that I've received bridging visa A, and not 189 one; it seems still a long way in front further in this road  

I suggest applicants to update their info in docs.google spreadsheets then we can keep ourselves busy and make more accurate assumptions about our cases


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

DesiBabu said:


> Under which section did u uploa form-80,i am not seeing specific category for form-80


You can upload in Character,Evidence of-->form 80 personal particulars for character assessment.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

arun05 said:


> You can upload in Character,Evidence of-->form 80 personal particulars for character assessment.


Thanks Arun,done!


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Lodged the visa today.

All that can be done is to relax and chill until case officer is assigned. 
Have done my best, hopefully god will do the rest. 

Cheers and Best of luck to all here.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Under which section did u uploa form-80,i am not seeing specific category for form-80


There is a saperate section wherein you can upload Form 80 and other relevant forms.
Please see attached snapshot.

Just above the main applicant which is right above ''Person 1'' you have a button which says ''Attach Document''. Click that and you would get an option to upload documents the CO might request during the application process.

Please be mindful that the documents you attach for every person under ''Next Steps'' are all mandatory and should be provided before a CO is allotted to your case.

I am not sure if Form 80 can also be uploaded under ''character evidence of''.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Lodged the visa today.
> 
> All that can be done is to relax and chill until case officer is assigned.
> Have done my best, hopefully god will do the rest.
> ...


All the best. Make sure you upload all recommended documents in your IMMI account as soon as possible to avoid any possible delays in CO allocation.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi.

I applied subclass 190 visa in the month of july 2015 and uploaded all the relevant documents(front loaded me and my wife PCC and Medical also).I haven't receive any mail from DIBP yet..

Waiting to hear good news soon....

SS Invitation : 16TH JUNE 2015
Visa Lodge:15TH JULY 2015
INDIA & CHINA PCC :15TH JULY 2015
Medical Check: 24/7/2015 
CO Allocation:NA
Grant: NA


----------



## sharmamukesh77 (Nov 11, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> not 189, but applied for 190 on 7th August. I am processing via agent.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you get the invite or you have submitted the EOI for 190. What are you doing to get the state sponsorship? I had submitted the application myself in this month for 190.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Lodged the visa today.
> 
> All that can be done is to relax and chill until case officer is assigned.
> Have done my best, hopefully god will do the rest.
> ...


Good luck with your application bro. Good to see that you received 189 invitation earlier than 190


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

civil said:


> Good luck with your application bro. Good to see that you received 189 invitation earlier than 190



Thanks for the wish. 
Yes, god's shown me the path till now. Hope he lights the path ahead. Good luck to all here as well.

Cheers.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Adel82 said:


> Uploaded all required documents; received bridging visa today after 10 days of making the application; not sure if it means now the CO has been assigned or it was just automatic response
> this waiting process is really hard to combat


Onshore Applicants are given BVA till the application is finalised. It is granted as soon as you make a payment and come in effect when your current visa expires.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, until yesterday, people who applied on around 22-24th June were being contacted by CO. 

So i am assuming that there is 2 months of backlog. You will have to wait longer. Consider 2 months atleast until you get contacted by CO.

Cheers
Best of luck.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

I uploaded all the documents and everything looks OK. In work experience I included Offer letter, relieving letter, Form-16. Is that OK ? For the current company I included Offer letter, appointment letter, form-16, increment letters and last 6 months payslips. 

My major question is in my referral letter we should tell I worked in XXX company from XX date to XX date as Module lead but I recently promoted to that position. So Can i write that and submit all the increment letters?


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I uploaded all the documents and everything looks OK. In work experience I included Offer letter, relieving letter, Form-16. Is that OK ? For the current company I included Offer letter, appointment letter, form-16, increment letters and last 6 months payslips.
> 
> My major question is in my referral letter we should tell I worked in XXX company from XX date to XX date as Module lead but I recently promoted to that position. So Can i write that and submit all the increment letters?


Hi Rocky, 

do we need to submit 1221? it looks like 80, any idea?:juggle:


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

arun05 said:


> You can upload in Character,Evidence of-->form 80 personal particulars for character assessment.


Hi, do we have t upload 1221 as well? some say yes, some say no, any ideas?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Adel82 said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> do we need to submit 1221? it looks like 80, any idea?:juggle:


Form 80 and 1221 are NOT mandatory.
However, few applicants front load them to avoid delays in processing.

CO will get back to you in case he needs these forms.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Adel82 said:


> Hi, do we have t upload 1221 as well? some say yes, some say no, any ideas?


If you've a travel history, go ahead and frontload it, will save some time in case the CO wants it.
If No travel history, don't be bothered.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Adel82 said:


> Hi, do we have t upload 1221 as well? some say yes, some say no, any ideas?



Hi Adel82,

i would say yes.Better upload it as it is more of copy-paste fromm form-80 and has much lesser pages.Many people have done the same...to unnessarily delay the grant process.

Thanks!


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Form 80 and 1221 are NOT mandatory.
> However, few applicants front load them to avoid delays in processing.
> 
> CO will get back to you in case he needs these forms.


Thanks for the reply. Will do it as advised


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Hi Adel82,
> 
> i would say yes.Better upload it as it is more of copy-paste fromm form-80 and has much lesser pages.Many people have done the same...to unnessarily delay the grant process.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for sharing info Desi. I will go for it then


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

What is FORM-80 ? Should I need to submit that? Is it mandatory to me and for my wife?


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is FORM-80 ? Should I need to submit that? Is it mandatory to me and for my wife?


It seems we will be asked for it later. I guess it is just for the main applicant ( am not sure though). However, as far as I investigated, form 1221 has to be submitted for all applicants if CO asks; it has been suggested to upload all documents in advance to speed up the process.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey, But can you tell me what is Form 80 and Form 1221 ? Where can I get that?


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hey, But can you tell me what is Form 80 and Form 1221 ? Where can I get that?


it needs full data since you were born! 

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

He/she definitely ask for form 80. 

If you havent provided medical, PCC and other related documents you can wait until CO contacts you and see what forms have to be submitted.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

So, What do you suggest? Is Form 80 and Form 1221 should be submitted to speed up the process?


----------



## SwViki (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello All, This is a great forum.
I need some help, if you people can please guide me.

I am very new to the Australia PR process and want to apply under category 189.
Everything looks good to apply except few things as mentioned under:

1. I have work gap in my primary field for 4 years (2011 - 2015) but previous to that I was working for almost 5 years in my field (2006 - 2011). Will this be an obstacle for applying or getting EOI ?

2. How can I show the experience of a company that has shut down since I left. There is no experience letter but there are all pay stubs and offer letters ?

Thanks


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> So, What do you suggest? Is Form 80 and Form 1221 should be submitted to speed up the process?


Hi Rocky,

yes it speeds up the processing,as normally they ask people to fill it up when CO is assigned..so better to save time by uploaing it for all adults in application above 18 years of age


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

SwViki said:


> Hello All, This is a great forum.
> I need some help, if you people can please guide me.
> 
> I am very new to the Australia PR process and want to apply under category 189.
> ...


Hi Swviki,

as long as experience is a valid one ,you shouls be able to prove it.
Normally, it has been seen that in particular region of India,people having experience with companies which are shut down is very high..so they may be extra cautitious for candidates from that region.Even in US also, we see this issue a lot for people from particular location and we have to be extra cautitous..as we have burnt ourself in past.

Thanks!


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

One more suggestion from you all.. With this issue my head is revolving like any thing

I applied ACS on April and got positive outcome as Sr. Software Engineer. Just 2 months I got promoted to Module Lead. My roles were not changed too. I thought to submit the referral letter from my company but unfortunately my company is not giving letter after saying issue the letter for purpose of Australia immigration. They are just saying "Why do you want to leave? We have so many offers.. blah blah.." What is my alternative now? And, I claim 5 points in this gap. Is salary slips sufficient to prove myself that I still work in that company? I just want this document to upload. Please suggest me any idea.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> One more suggestion from you all.. With this issue my head is revolving like any thing
> 
> I applied ACS on April and got positive outcome as Sr. Software Engineer. Just 2 months I got promoted to Module Lead. My roles were not changed too. I thought to submit the referral letter from my company but unfortunately my company is not giving letter after saying issue the letter for purpose of Australia immigration. They are just saying "Why do you want to leave? We have so many offers.. blah blah.." What is my alternative now? And, I claim 5 points in this gap. Is salary slips sufficient to prove myself that I still work in that company? I just want this document to upload. Please suggest me any idea.


*plz* upload *ur* salary slip,form 16 and same letter which *u* gave to acs

*Please don't use text-speak, see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Done with PCC and medical from Delhi.
> 
> Will wait for CO to ask for Form 80 and 1221


Hey! From where you got your medicals done in Delhi? I think there are only 2 centres for medicals in Delhi? 

What charges they took for the tests and do the charges vary from center to center? 

Thanks!


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Adel82 said:


> Uploaded all required documents; received bridging visa today after 10 days of making the application; not sure if it means now the CO has been assigned or it was just automatic response
> this waiting process is really hard to combat


Hi Adel82
I am also in a queue to lodge 189 visa. I just need to clarify that once we paid fee but didn't upload the documents, did we get the bridging straightaway? or it take time?


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

If any members havent updated their info, please do so in the following spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Delhi has two center. Fees is Rs 3700 at Sadhu Vaswani Center, Shantiniketan, it should be same at the other center as well.




Kariznin said:


> Hey! From where you got your medicals done in Delhi? I think there are only 2 centres for medicals in Delhi?
> 
> What charges they took for the tests and do the charges vary from center to center?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Delhi has two center. Fees is Rs 3700 at Sadhu Vaswani Center, Shantiniketan, it should be same at the other center as well.


Thanks Varun! 

I enquired at both the centers, max takes 4k per person + one time charge of Rs.150 for registration. I don't know why are they charging this amount. 
I booked at Sadhu Vasvani tomorrow morning. 
You have done your medicals at the same place? 
How much time they took for the complete tests and in how much time did they uploaded the results?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Adel82 said:


> it needs full data since you were born!
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> ...


does this mean Form 80 and Form 1221 are mandatory now?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Delhi has two center. Fees is Rs 3700 at Sadhu Vaswani Center, Shantiniketan, it should be same at the other center as well.


how much time we have to spend for medical tests..i have stringent project time lines now..have to plan accordingly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> how much time we have to spend for medical tests..i have stringent project time lines now..have to plan accordingly.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's around 3 hours per person. Asked from center and enquired from few persons who are done with medicals.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Hi Adel82
> I am also in a queue to lodge 189 visa. I just need to clarify that once we paid fee but didn't upload the documents, did we get the bridging straightaway? or it take time?


When you pay the fees you get the BVA.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

oz_knightrider said:


> When you pay the fees you get the BVA.


Thanks


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

do we need to book tests for below two year old kid also.?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> do we need to book tests for below two year old kid also.?


Yes, even a 2 year old kid has to undergo medicals. However, I advise you to get into your IMMI account and click on ''Get Health Details'' to know if your kid has to undergo medicals.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Yes, even a 2 year old kid has to undergo medicals. However, I advise you to get into your IMMI account and click on ''Get Health Details'' to know if your kid has to undergo medicals.


i am doing via agent, he sent HAP ID document. can we find anything here?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> i am doing via agent, he sent HAP ID document. can we find anything here?


Did he send the HAP ID letters for all applicants in the application including your kid? If he did, then your kid should undergo medicals.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Did he send the HAP ID letters for all applicants in the application including your kid? If he did, then your kid should undergo medicals.


yeah, he sent.

now i am worried..my 20 month old son have doctor phobia, he wont step in, in any place which has a slightest resemblance as hospital..


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> yeah, he sent.
> 
> now i am worried..my 20 month old son have doctor phobia, he wont step in, in any place which has a slightest resemblance as hospital..


Hi RPG,

We got our medicals done. Even your kid has to get medicals done. Nothing much for him, doctor will check his weight, height, take a pic, hopefully he will be ok with it. 

Can understand your concern, my kid went through this too!!

Regards, Ga.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> does this mean Form 80 and Form 1221 are mandatory now?


No its not mandatory, the CO decides if its required or not. However some people upload this document voluntarily to get a direct grant!!


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Yes, even a 2 year old kid has to undergo medicals. However, I advise you to get into your IMMI account and click on ''Get Health Details'' to know if your kid has to undergo medicals.


What about 5 months old baby? Any idea guys?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> What about 5 months old baby? Any idea guys?


The baby will need a med examination too


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Gaut said:


> The baby will need a med examination too


Thanks dear. I was thinking its just mandatory for people 16 yrs or older. Anyways I already got hap id for me and my wife from immi account. Waiting for baby passport to come then will apply for baby as well. Thanks once again.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

salmangillani said:


> Thanks dear. I was thinking its just mandatory for people 16 yrs or older. Anyways I already got hap id for me and my wife from immi account. Waiting for baby passport to come then will apply for baby as well. Thanks once again.


If you are applying for a permanent or provisional visa you will generally need to complete:

a medical examination
a chest x-ray and (if aged 11 years or older or considered appropriate on clinical grounds)
an HIV test (if aged 15 years or older or considered appropriate on clinical grounds).
You may also be required to complete additional tests if you:
are aged 15 over and are intending to work as (or study to be) a doctor, dentist, nurse or paramedic in Australia (hepatitis B and C testing will also be required)
are pregnant (hepatitis B testing will also be required)
are aged 15 or over and applying for a protection visa (hepatitis B and C, and syphilis testing is required)
are aged 15 or over and applying for an offshore humanitarian visa (syphilis testing is required)
are an unaccompanied humanitarian minor, a child for adoption or a child in the care of an Australian state or territory government welfare authority (HIV and hepatitis B testing is required)
have a specific health condition that is identified during your initial health examinations or as part of the visa application process.

Important: The above health examinations will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

arun05 said:


> If you are applying for a permanent or provisional visa you will generally need to complete:
> 
> a medical examination
> a chest x-ray and (if aged 11 years or older or considered appropriate on clinical grounds)
> ...


Thanks for details. It really helps.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Guys, I have uploaded all documents including PCC (and Medical is also done). 

While verifying the documents checklist I found that a scanned color copy of passport biographical page is required whereas I have uploaded a color scan of certified photocopy of all pages (with biographical, visa & immigration stamps). 

Do you think this is OK, or shall I also upload the colored scanned copy of passport?

Difference is one is certified photocopy the other is scanned original copy of passport.

Please suggest. Thank you!


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Guys, I have uploaded all documents including PCC (and Medical is also done).
> 
> While verifying the documents checklist I found that a scanned color copy of passport biographical page is required whereas I have uploaded a color scan of certified photocopy of all pages (with biographical, visa & immigration stamps).
> 
> ...


A certified colour photocopy of your passport is absolutely fine. Certifying any document adds more value to it.


----------



## drmudit (Aug 7, 2015)

Do i need to submit only first page with photo of passport or other pages with different stamps and last page of passport should also be submitted?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

drmudit said:


> Do i need to submit only first page with photo of passport or other pages with different stamps and last page of passport should also be submitted?


You need to submit firstbiometric page and last page where your address and particular written.


----------



## drmudit (Aug 7, 2015)

arun05 said:


> You need to submit firstbiometric page and last page where your address and particular written.


Thanks for reply


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Dear Members, While submitting my health declaration to get hap id, I missed to add my 4 months old baby in the application therefore didn't got her hap id. What should I do now?? should I make a new application? If yes what will happen with those 2 old hap id's? Need your valuable suggestion please.. Thanks


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

drmudit said:


> Do i need to submit only first page with photo of passport or other pages with different stamps and last page of passport should also be submitted?


I have traveled extensively around the world, so I made sure to include all visa pages, pages with immigration stamps, RPO stamp etc besides the photo page and the address page. I also uploaded all these pages for my current and previous passport. I don't see any harm in uploading these pages, so I did it. Also, when we fill the Form 80 and 1221, one needs to give details of all travel history. Adding that information along with including all visa pages made sense to me. 

Cheers!


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

I agree with you goodtimes


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm back with a question. I uploaded all the documents but my heart is filled with one doubt. For my current company experience I uploaded offer letter, appointment letter, referral letter and last 6 months pay slip. In addition, I included IT- returns of last 3 years. In total, I worked in this company for 4 years. Will CO ask for that IT return too? As you guys in India we can file last three years IT returns.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

You have uploaded more than enough.no need to worry, stay relaxed now


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello! I just updated mine..

thanks for sharing...



jtp2015 said:


> If any members havent updated their info, please do so in the following spreadsheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Been waiting for 24 days now...

But who's counting? :juggle:


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

*August 2015, 189 Lodged group*

Hi All,

I'm starting this thread so that we can track the status of 189 applicants who lodged their visas in August 2015.
You all can keep sharing your updates here.  

I lodged my visa on 4th August and have uploaded all the documents except form 80 and 1221.


Thank you


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Gill2610 said:


> My daughter in law applied for a settlement visa in June. She is American has lived and worked in the UK previously. They married in the UK. My son is British and they have been married 5 years!
> they both have extremely high paid jobs to go to in the UK, my son has started work but my daughter in law is still waiting in America to hear about her visa.
> PLEASE can someone give me a current update. They meet all the criteria and more, they paid for priority, this is causing us all so much stress.
> How long are settlement visas in Sheffield taking??


This is not the right forum for this question, should go to UK forum. Thanks
Additionally, on this forum I doubt if any one can help you with visa statuses, this is a casual forum just for discussing the progresses/questions and concerns regarding migrations.


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm starting this thread so that we can track the status of 189 applicants who lodged their visas in August 2015.
> You all can keep sharing your updates here.
> ...


Hi, I suppose the same page does exist : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/827226-189-visa-lodged-august-2015-a.html


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could any one help me
> 
> ...


A1: I have read that usually colorful scans are acceptable, if not, CO will ask for it later. you can resubmit the file, they will find it.


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one more question. There is one FORM 80 for personal character assessment form. As i am a primary candidate i filled that form and uploaded it with all forms. Do i need to fill this form separately for my wife and kid also?
> 
> ...


I would say yes.


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Offshore vs Onshore*

I was wondering if anybody can share his/her experience or point of view. Is there any difference between processing time for the offshore and onshore submission?


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

I really appreciate if people who are using this forum update details of their applications in the following google spreadsheet; then we can trace what is going on; I guess it makes this waiting time more attractive. It takes you only a minute: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277

many thanks in advance and wish you all the best in this journey


----------



## Tony10 (Jul 13, 2015)

Appreciate your help guys!

I want to do my medicals before the co is assigned, i was filling the form 160 and there,one question is asked about the visa office where my application is lodged.

Can you please advise what to mention as an answer!

Cheers


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Tony10 said:


> Appreciate your help guys!
> 
> I want to do my medicals before the co is assigned, i was filling the form 160 and there,one question is asked about the visa office where my application is lodged.
> 
> ...


Fill online


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Tony10 said:


> Appreciate your help guys!
> 
> I want to do my medicals before the co is assigned, i was filling the form 160 and there,one question is asked about the visa office where my application is lodged.
> 
> ...


I got the medicals done against the HAP ids of myself and my spouse and I didn't fill that field, the person in the clinic asked me to leave it blank and I did accordingly.

BTW, can I ask the people here how long is it taking for the CO to get assigned for the recent applications. I lodged my application on 7th August, did my PCC and medicals uploaded docs waiting for the CO to get assigned.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sdcard said:


> I got the medicals done against the HAP ids of myself and my spouse and I didn't fill that field, the person in the clinic asked me to leave it blank and I did accordingly.
> 
> BTW, can I ask the people here how long is it taking for the CO to get assigned for the recent applications. I lodged my application on 7th August, did my PCC and medicals uploaded docs waiting for the CO to get assigned.


As per current trends that i am observing that CO allocate in 50-60 days after visa application lodged. it does not matter whether you have uploaded the medicals and PCC or not. If not then CO will ask you to provide any missing information after allocation


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Adel82 said:


> I was wondering if anybody can share his/her experience or point of view. Is there any difference between processing time for the offshore and onshore submission?


I have seen that candidates onshore have been receiving grants earlier than the offshore ones. Like a month earlier or 20 days.
That's my observation only.


----------



## shar-88 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi, 

I just had a question- I have already submitted for visa subclass 189 on the 23rd of May and have already been assigned a case officer. 

On the website it says 3 months processing time and 3 months is already up. was it the same for everyone else? Does it take this long ? I have applied under secondary school teacher. 

Do let me know if you have any information. 

Thank you


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

shar-88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just had a question- I have already submitted for visa subclass 189 on the 23rd of May and have already been assigned a case officer.
> 
> ...


I would advise you to contact them ASAP and check the status of your application since its already been 90 days since you lodged your application. 

I have seen people getting grant e-mails moments after contacting DIBP. 

Also, how do you know that a CO has been allotted to your file? Have you been contacted by them or requested additional information or documents?


----------



## shar-88 (Sep 3, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> I would advise you to contact them ASAP and check the status of your application since its already been 90 days since you lodged your application.
> 
> I have seen people getting grant e-mails moments after contacting DIBP.
> 
> Also, how do you know that a CO has been allotted to your file? Have you been contacted by them or requested additional information or documents?


Thank you for your reply. 
I applied through a lawyer and she said that I have been allocated a case officer already. Is it that they have to finalise the case in 90 days or is it just allocating a case officer in 90 days?
I have also contacted them twice but there has been no response from their side. 
Anything you would suggest at this stage ?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

shar-88 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I applied through a lawyer and she said that I have been allocated a case officer already. Is it that they have to finalise the case in 90 days or is it just allocating a case officer in 90 days?
> I have also contacted them twice but there has been no response from their side.
> Anything you would suggest at this stage ?


The processing time is 3 months, but they can take even more than that too.
Also, please try and keep calling them until you are able to hear from them.
There's a chance that your grant is ready but they just need a reminder to send out the email.
This has been observed in the forum, people getting grant after calling. 

Here's the official link to see the timelines.
Go here and search for 189. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8


----------



## shar-88 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you so much for your response.
Is there a particular number I have to call or just the one given on the website ?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

shar-88 said:


> Thank you so much for your response.
> Is there a particular number I have to call or just the one given on the website ?


Try +61 731367000. But, am not sure if they would answer since few forum members have come across an IVR message saying that they would not answer any calls for the next 4 weeks. But, you can try your luck.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Xabier84 said:


> Been waiting for 24 days now...
> 
> But who's counting? :juggle:



another 1 month and we should be seeing CO assigned.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> another 1 month and we should be seeing CO assigned.


I am hoping that end of the month CO might start contacting us. You will be leading the way buddy!!


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gaut said:


> I am hoping that end of the month CO might start contacting us. You will be leading the way buddy!!


Yes Gaut....We all are hoping the same.....Most of the things are clear when the site will update after 7th Sep EOI invitation round and also they will update the allocation dates.


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Hi Adel82
> I am also in a queue to lodge 189 visa. I just need to clarify that once we paid fee but didn't upload the documents, did we get the bridging straightaway? or it take time?



Hello,

Once we lodge our application our bridging visa will proceed. It can be granted either automatically and immediately or with approx. a week delay; as long as you are a holder of a valid visa and regardless of uploading required documents for the new application.

Hope it helps


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

Xabier84 said:


> Been waiting for 24 days now...
> 
> But who's counting? :juggle:


same here!


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

They say 50 days wait, so expect Co contact by 15th sept


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Lodged my application on 3rd Aug, hoping to get CO allocated in this month. Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> Lodged my application on 3rd Aug, hoping to get CO allocated in this month. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, most of the July applicants are waiting for co allocation and grant..Hoping get good news next week for applicants who lodge their in first of July.By seeing you expect some news by mid of October.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

John_dh said:


> Mate, most of the July applicants are waiting for co allocation and grant..Hoping get good news next week for applicants who lodge their in first of July.By seeing you expect some news by mid of October.


There is an little update on Skillselect allocation page. They have started 2nd July applications allocation to CO.

*Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

arun05 said:


> There is an little update on Skillselect allocation page. They have started 2nd July applications allocation to CO.
> 
> *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*


How often is this website updated?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> How often is this website updated?


Earlier it was bi weekly, Now from July onwards once in a early of every month.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

arun05 said:


> Earlier it was bi weekly, Now from July onwards once in a early of every month.


Good find


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

Which item should i need to select in the drop down for PCC ? I see national and local. I got my PCC at Hyderabad.

Waiting for your reply guys..


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which item should i need to select in the drop down for PCC ? I see national and local. I got my PCC at Hyderabad.
> 
> ...


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which item should i need to select in the drop down for PCC ? I see national and local. I got my PCC at Hyderabad.
> 
> Waiting for your reply guys..


Yes it is National... As This verification to be done on Passport.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks all for reply..


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> We already have a Active whatsapp group of people who have got an invitation on 3rd aug draw. You can PM me your name and number if anyone of you want to join in.
> 
> Thanks!


Sumit I have submitted my application on 10th Aug. Not able to PM you..  wanted you to add me to whatsapp group


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which item should i need to select in the drop down for PCC ? I see national and local. I got my PCC at Hyderabad.
> 
> Waiting for your reply guys..


National


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which item should i need to select in the drop down for PCC ? I see national and local. I got my PCC at Hyderabad.
> 
> Waiting for your reply guys..


If you got your PCC from PSK (Passport Seva Kendra), then National.


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> If you got your PCC from PSK (Passport Seva Kendra), then National.


PCC should be done at PSK only as far as I know..


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

rohitreddy said:


> PCC should be done at PSK only as far as I know..


Indeed, PCC must be done from PSK. OP says PCC done from Hyderabad & this does not clarify whether OP has done his/her PCC from PSK or not. 

Its seems that in Hyderabad, a PCC can be obtained directly from the Police Station as well: Documents Required


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

@GOODTIMES 

do not think police station can issue pic u have to go through psk for pcc.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Indeed, PCC must be done from PSK. OP says PCC done from Hyderabad & this does not clarify whether OP has done his/her PCC from PSK or not.
> 
> Its seems that in Hyderabad, a PCC can be obtained directly from the Police Station as well: Documents Required


No, PCC would not be issued by the PS directly in Hyderabad. You have to book an appointment with the PSK and go through the normal procedure as any other PSK.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a referral letter where I mentioned as Module Lead as 12/09/2011 to 25/08/2015 But I got promoted to Module Lead just 4 months back. Will that be any problem? Will CO think that I'm misleading him? My intention was not to mislead but i just updated the latest designation.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Any CO allocation for Aug applicants yet !!!


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

vchandwani said:


> Any CO allocation for Aug applicants yet !!!


No i do not think so...it is too early so that now.


----------



## Mandira (Sep 7, 2015)

Have included my husband as non migrating dependent who is overseas for 189 visa
Any ideas if I can change him to migrating dependent at all?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Any CO allocation for Aug applicants yet !!!



July 20th people have been allocated. Those might me onshore. Onshore applicants get co allocated sooner than offshore people.

Maybe 15-20 days more i am guessing.

Best of luck to all.
Cheers


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> July 20th people have been allocated. Those might me onshore. Onshore applicants get co allocated sooner than offshore people.
> 
> Maybe 15-20 days more i am guessing.
> 
> ...


I suppose there is no trend or preference for onshore candidates! I am a 20th July applicant and offshore in India. Yet it looks like I have the CO contacting me today. I wish they published time lines for processing with detailed statistics. Would have helped so many of us! Would have helped ease our anxiety as well ☺


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

3rd August offshore applicant has been allocAted CO today.

Cheers people.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mandira said:


> Have included my husband as non migrating dependent who is overseas for 189 visa
> Any ideas if I can change him to migrating dependent at all?


Why you need to add him as migrant dependent as he is already on 189 visa......
Another thing i need to understand are you applying 189 visa?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sudeepdai said:


> 3rd August offshore applicant has been allocAted CO today.
> 
> Cheers people.


How do you know that Sudeep. Is there any thread or updated anywhere?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

arun05 said:


> How do you know that Sudeep. Is there any thread or updated anywhere?



Can confirm. 

There is a whatsapp group as well for August applicants. Got info there.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sudeepdai said:


> Can confirm.
> 
> There is a whatsapp group as well for August applicants. Got info there.


Great. Hope for best. could you please share the timeline for that person who has allocated CO.


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Aug 3 applicant got CO allocated today!!!1



arun05 said:


> No i do not think so...it is too early so that now.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Great. Hope for best. could you please share the timeline for that person who has allocated CO.



visa 189 invite 3rd aug .. 
The guy lodged in 2 hrs after invite .. 261313

cheers


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow this is good news!! In the next few weeks can expect contact from CO.


----------



## hanzrfor (Jul 2, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> visa 189 invite 3rd aug ..
> The guy lodged in 2 hrs after invite .. 261313
> 
> cheers


If this is true, my application must also be allocated because I lodged my 189 application 12.30 am, 30 mins after I received the invitation.

I will call GSM processing centre tmr to confirm my guess.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

hanzrfor said:


> If this is true, my application must also be allocated because I lodged my 189 application 12.30 am, 30 mins after I received the invitation.
> 
> I will call GSM processing centre tmr to confirm my guess.


How do we know if the CO is allotted..

Does the status change in immi account?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

hanzrfor said:


> If this is true, my application must also be allocated because I lodged my 189 application 12.30 am, 30 mins after I received the invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> I will call GSM processing centre tmr to confirm my guess.



Well there could be other factors apart from date. The guy was in Aus. He was on 457 i guess. So maybe they took him to be an onshore applicant or something. I do not think that calling then up so soon would be a good idea. This could be a one off case as well.

But then again the choice is all yours.

Best of luck for everything ahead.
Cheers


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> visa 189 invite 3rd aug ..
> The guy lodged in 2 hrs after invite .. 261313
> 
> cheers


Sudeep any one from offshore got contacted yet


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

rohitreddy said:


> Sudeep any one from offshore got contacted yet



Not that I know of. It is actually too soon to be contacted by the case officers for August applicants be it onshore or offshore.

This was a one off case. No other person has been contacted i guess. If they were, they should have updated us here. 

Besides, the DBIP website states that they are processing applicants for 2nd July. 

Us August applicants still have a long wait. 

Nevertheless, we have hopes on out side to cling to. Or better yet, forget that you applied altogether. Helps to make the process a little less painful.



Best of luck to all
Cheers


----------



## hanzrfor (Jul 2, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Well there could be other factors apart from date. The guy was in Aus. He was on 457 i guess. So maybe they took him to be an onshore applicant or something. I do not think that calling then up so soon would be a good idea. This could be a one off case as well.
> 
> But then again the choice is all yours.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestion. I decide NOT to call GSM process centre. I also submitted my application "Onshore" in Sydney. Having nothing to do but to wait currently.

Is there any good news today?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

hanzrfor said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I decide NOT to call GSM process centre. I also submitted my application "Onshore" in Sydney. Having nothing to do but to wait currently.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any good news today?



Yes. You will get some news soon i guess. 

July applicants have been getting grants. 8th july applicant got a grant today.

Like i said we do have a long wait ahead.

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## drmudit (Aug 7, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Yes. You will get some news soon i guess.
> 
> July applicants have been getting grants. 8th july applicant got a grant today.
> 
> ...


I agree. As per trends I have noticed, there should be at least 15-20 more days, when we should start hearing about august cases.


----------



## aska (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi All,
I've been silent viewer last few month. So, wanna share a bit of my timeline 
CODE -263111
IELTS R-9 L-9 S-8,5 W-7 (Overall 8,5)
EOI - 189 (65 pts onshore) - 03/08/2015
Invited (189)- 03/08/2015
Visa Lodged - 04/08/2015
CO contacted -11/08/2015(ask about form 80,1221,CV)

As you see our CO contacted to as IN 7 DAYS after visa lodged. We submitted everything next day and now killing wait. Hope everyone get there Grants ASAP


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Wow, that's great news within 8 days Co contacted..I hope u will be granted soon.i know of other guy from 3rd Aug lodging date, from whom Co contacted and asked same doc in 3rd srpt


----------



## hanzrfor (Jul 2, 2015)

aska said:


> Hi All,
> I've been silent viewer last few month. So, wanna share a bit of my timeline
> CODE -263111
> IELTS R-9 L-9 S-8,5 W-7 (Overall 8,5)
> ...


Thank you for sharing your timeline. Quite interesting. I lodged my 189 application Onshore in Sydney 12.30 am, 30mins after the invitation. But i called the GSM processing centre and the operator told me my application hasn't been allocated on 4th Sept. There is only myself in the application, no partners, no children and I uploaded anything, including PCCs and Health assessment.


----------



## pankaj83 (Jul 7, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> We already have a Active whatsapp group of people who have got an invitation on 3rd aug draw. You can PM me your name and number if anyone of you want to join in.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Sumit.... I am not able to send PM to you. Can you please add me to whatsapp group.

I have also received invitation on 3rd August & I have submitted application on 5th August.

My no. is +91 8860703943


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

aska said:


> Hi All,
> I've been silent viewer last few month. So, wanna share a bit of my timeline
> CODE -263111
> IELTS R-9 L-9 S-8,5 W-7 (Overall 8,5)
> ...


Hi, aska!

Are you sure that this email is from your CO?

I also received an email from Skilled Support shortly after the lodgement of the application. However, the email states that "Skilled Support is responsible for obtaining the information requested below in order to facilitate the smoother processing of your application...Skilled Support is not responsible for assessing your application and therefore Skilled Support does not respond to status update requests".

On my opinion, it looks more like the beginning of an external check, not CO allocation (Russia is a high risk country). I read that an external check may last for up to 18 months.

What do you think?


----------



## aska (Sep 9, 2015)

AnTop said:


> Hi, aska!
> 
> Are you sure that this email is from your CO?
> 
> ...


First email was received from Skilled Support in 2 weeks from lodge date. The following two were received from team 13.

As I can read from the link below:
border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times

Processing time for Skillselect Independent 189 visa is 3 months.

So every case is unique and better hope for the best than think about worst case scenario,

From recent experience: people who apply onshore get their grants sooner than ones applying offshore.

Cheers


----------



## aska (Sep 9, 2015)

"" in 1 weeks from lodge date"". Sorry


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Currently People from 2nd week of July have been contacted by CO or are receiving grants. I am hoping by end of this month the August applicants will start hearing from CO or start receiving grants.


----------



## Mandira (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for reply. I am applying 189 and have included him as Non migrating dependent. 
Because he is overseas. Heard this process will be quicker.
No it's all getting all lengthy 
Any idea if I could do anything to make him move to Australia with me


----------



## gauravbrills (Aug 16, 2015)

Lodged visa application on 29th AUG all docs uploaded still waiting for CO to contact


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mandira said:


> Thanks for reply. I am applying 189 and have included him as Non migrating dependent.
> Because he is overseas. Heard this process will be quicker.
> No it's all getting all lengthy
> Any idea if I could do anything to make him move to Australia with me


Yes you can add him in your application. When you fill application then add dependent migrant in your 189 application.

If you already filled the application then fill for 1436--adding additional applicant after lodgment.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

gauravbrills said:


> Lodged visa application on 29th AUG all docs uploaded still waiting for CO to contact


Still July applicants getting CO.... after 1-2 week CO may start contact August applicants.

It generally takes 45-60 days after lodging the visa application to contact CO or visa grant,


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

WOW....in 189 excel update...one offshore person updated that he got visa on 11-09-2015 and his visa lodge date is 03-08-2015


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

arun05 said:


> WOW....in 189 excel update...one offshore person updated that he got visa on 11-09-2015 and his visa lodge date is 03-08-2015


WOW...almost unbelievable... 36 days to CO contact and 39 days to grant! Great to hear this news! 

I hope during the next couple of weeks August applicants start getting grants in full flow... ! All the best to us!


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Thats amazing.

Not long now.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'm not seeing "Request Complete" button after I click "Get Health Details". I'm only seeing 

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not seeing "Request Complete" button after I click "Get Health Details". I'm only seeing
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Have you been allocated a CO with the lodgement date of 10 Aug 2015??? If you haven't been allocated a CO, then there should not be any document requested. The 'request complete' button will appear when a CO asks you for something.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

All,

Who all from August invite list HAVE been allocated CO far, I am from 4th Aug lodge date and no Co so fat


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

DesiBabu said:


> All,
> 
> Who all from August invite list HAVE been allocated CO far, I am from 4th Aug lodge date and no Co so fat


6th August. No CO


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

8th Aug no CO so far


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

4th August, No case officer yet.
I have uploaded all the documents except form 80 and 1221.

How many of you have already uploaded form 80/1221? 
I'm skeptical about if I should upload form 80 already or should I wait for CO to ask me if in case he needs it.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

gaurav.kushan said:


> 4th August, No case officer yet.
> I have uploaded all the documents except form 80 and 1221.
> 
> How many of you have already uploaded form 80/1221?
> I'm skeptical about if I should upload form 80 already or should I wait for CO to ask me if in case he needs it.



Hi Gaurav,

I have uploaded form 80 as i have travel history by company....


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

8th Aug , all docs uploaded No CO yet.
I guess it will be around 24-26 Sept, if there are no delays


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello All
I just joined the group. I have applied for visa on 7th August through an agent and waiting for CO to be allotted.

---------------
Invitation to lodge visa: 10th July
Visa application lodged: 7th August
Medical done on 01st August
PCC: 20th August
Wife PCC: 28th August


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi All

Lodge date 7th Aug. No CO so far. 

Got to know that someone who lodged on 3rd Aug got his grant few days back. Seems little strange as July has still lot of people for whom Co is not allocated.


----------



## drmudit (Aug 7, 2015)

Contacted by CO today. Asked for academic transcript of my post graduate degree. Any idea how to obtain it as I am currently in Australia. Not possible to plan trip to India in such a short notice.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Contact your University every University has different procedures, most of them provide through post.


What is your Lodge date, usually transcripts are not required for PR visa's .





drmudit said:


> Contacted by CO today. Asked for academic transcript of my post graduate degree. Any idea how to obtain it as I am currently in Australia. Not possible to plan trip to India in such a short notice.


----------



## drmudit (Aug 7, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Contact your University every University has different procedures, most of them provide through post.
> 
> 
> What is your Lodge date, usually transcripts are not required for PR visa's .


My lodge date is 3rd August.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

thats fast!

Have they asked you about FORM 80 or FORM 1221 or you have front loaded them already?

Are you a single applicant or with family?






drmudit said:


> My lodge date is 3rd August.


----------



## drmudit (Aug 7, 2015)

ssingh1 said:


> thats fast!
> 
> Have they asked you about FORM 80 or FORM 1221 or you have front loaded them already?
> 
> Are you a single applicant or with family?


Front loaded 80 and 1221. Applying with wife and kids on shore.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

thanks!All the best!

One more thing, Is it necessary to upload the passport size scanned photo and how do we label it? if you have uploaded it already can you share your experience.







drmudit said:


> Front loaded 80 and 1221. Applying with wife and kids on shore.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Onshore applicants are contacted quicker than offshore applicants,


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

ssingh1 said:


> thanks!All the best!
> 
> One more thing, Is it necessary to upload the passport size scanned photo and how do we label it? if you have uploaded it already can you share your experience.


Scan the picture, then use paint and word and input the name on the picture. This is what i did, cause local studio said will do it but at a price.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Excellent Gaut


----------



## drmudit (Aug 7, 2015)

ssingh1 said:


> thanks!All the best!
> 
> One more thing, Is it necessary to upload the passport size scanned photo and how do we label it? if you have uploaded it already can you share your experience.


I did not submit passport size photo.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Another update in excel....one more offshore 3rd august candidate contacted by CO Today...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

arun05 said:


> Another update in excel....one more offshore 3rd august candidate contacted by CO Today...


Please share the excel link


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

athar.dcsian said:


> Please share the excel link


*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277*


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ANother direct grant for 3rd august candidate


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes. I just checked. This is awesome. I think the Occupation Code is playing a big role in here.. But this is really fast.. The lucky ones.




arun05 said:


> ANother direct grant for 3rd august candidate


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

abhira said:


> Yes. I just checked. This is awesome. I think the Occupation Code is playing a big role in here.. But this is really fast.. The lucky ones.



Whats the thing about occupation code?


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

The ACS Occupation Code under which we have been assessed. 
Ours is ICT - Business Analyst (261111 - Occupation Code)



sudeepdai said:


> Whats the thing about occupation code?


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys, Does EOI date matters for CO assignment? a lot of 60 pointers for 2613 category were waiting for ages to get invited in the Aug/Sep rounds......


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

I know we all say it is better to not think about it, but c'mon, how the hell are we suppossed to do that???

It seems like we are on the verge of finally seeing August applications being resolved!

I lodged my aplication on august 7, I guess I still have to wait for a couple weeks...

BTW, wasn't there a whatsapp group for august applicants? who should I contact in order to join that group?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Xabier84 said:


> I know we all say it is better to not think about it, but c'mon, how the hell are we suppossed to do that???
> 
> It seems like we are on the verge of finally seeing August applications being resolved!
> 
> ...


PM me your name and number and I will get you added to the whatsapp group for August applicants.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

cooldude555 said:


> PM me your name and number and I will get you added to the whatsapp group for August applicants.


sent you PM


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

arun05 said:


> sent you PM


You are added.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

cooldude555 said:


> You are added.


Yes thank you


----------



## milapss2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> You are added.


Hi, add me too. I sent you a PM.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

August moving too slow in terms of grants/Co allocation


----------



## ujjwalgulati (Jul 2, 2015)

hi cooldude555 , please add me as well. send you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> August moving too slow in terms of grants/Co allocation


Hi Babu,

Looking at the trend i have seen people in last week of July and first month Aug being contacted presently. And we need to wait for min 40 to 50 days for CO allocation. So things are not bleak and is as per schedule.

During last week of Sept more people from Aug will start hearing from CO.

All the best.

Regards.


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Seems like one more direct Grant for Aug 3rd applicant today, when checked in the excel.


----------



## drmudit (Aug 7, 2015)

As mentioned before, my case officer asked for my academic transcript from my post graduate course. I have contacted my academics department and they have mentioned that they dont issue transcripts. I have degree showing completion of the course. I have recommendation letter from my professor. Will reco letters work. What should i do now. Will CO be able to understand mu problem. Being in Australia, I can only contact my university people through some one else.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Per the excel seems like a couple more 189 direct grants for 3rd August applicants. Things are moving fast for August applicants


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Per the excel seems like a couple more 189 direct grants for 3rd August applicants. Things are moving fast for August applicants


I think they forgot few of the july apllicants. I called them & they told me that your application hasn't been assigned a CO yet & will be assigned shortly...


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

Gaut said:


> Hi Babu,
> 
> Looking at the trend i have seen people in last week of July and first month Aug being contacted presently. And we need to wait for min 40 to 50 days for CO allocation. So things are not bleak and is as per schedule.
> 
> ...


Hope So...but heard lot of pending files for external checks itseems..


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

drmudit said:


> As mentioned before, my case officer asked for my academic transcript from my post graduate course. I have contacted my academics department and they have mentioned that they dont issue transcripts. I have degree showing completion of the course. I have recommendation letter from my professor. Will reco letters work. What should i do now. Will CO be able to understand mu problem. Being in Australia, I can only contact my university people through some one else.


Even if they don't issue a transcript as such, they can stamp a colour photocopy of your marks sheet. I think those should be sufficient. I heard a similar case with Anna university student. Only thing you have to find a person and give him authorization letter to get it done for you.

For transcripts, we uploaded a coloured photocopy of consolidated marks sheet. 

I hope this information helps.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys can someone answer the below queries?

1. Does EOI date matter for CO assignment?

2. I have 2 PCCs one from Federal Police (Aus) - July-15 and another from Indian Police - Aug-15, which PCC will be considered for giving the end date for entry criteria during grant?

Regards


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

It will b earlier one that is july


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

is there anyone who can add me in the whatsapp group??


----------



## drmudit (Aug 7, 2015)

sai438 said:


> Even if they don't issue a transcript as such, they can stamp a colour photocopy of your marks sheet. I think those should be sufficient. I heard a similar case with Anna university student. Only thing you have to find a person and give him authorization letter to get it done for you.
> 
> For transcripts, we uploaded a coloured photocopy of consolidated marks sheet.
> 
> I hope this information helps.


I found another letter issued from university which states dates of the post graduate training and date of passing final examination. Can it be used as transcript for visa purpose.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

civil said:


> I think they forgot few of the july apllicants. I called them & they told me that your application hasn't been assigned a CO yet & will be assigned shortly...


It has been 70 days for you now without CO contact. Maybe you can try calling up DIBP and check on your application's status.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

drmudit said:


> I found another letter issued from university which states dates of the post graduate training and date of passing final examination. Can it be used as transcript for visa purpose.


Transcripts actually means your pg mark sheets not provisional or degree certificate.

Its not about the dates, its your mark sheets with details.


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have been asked for form 1221 for my wife, evidence of language (Masters degree mark sheets) for her and her resume. While I didn't claim any point for her, I fail to understand why they asked for it.

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

aarvi08 said:


> I have been asked for form 1221 for my wife, evidence of language (Masters degree mark sheets) for her and her resume. While I didn't claim any point for her, I fail to understand why they asked for it.
> 
> IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


Well, it completely depends on the case officer on if they'd still like to see the documents for the declarations made by you even if those aren't counting onto any points.
All the best.

What's your visa lodge date? And CO Contact date? 

Thanks


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Aarvi, when did u lodge u r visa?


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Aarvi, when did u lodge u r visa?


3rd August

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

DesiBabu said:


> Aarvi, when did *u* lodge *u* *r* visa?


*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Niti1986 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi All...
I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.

Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts.. 


EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
Invited: 03/08/2015
VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats Niti. Good to see more people from Aug getting their Grant. Soon our long wait will bear some result.


----------



## Niti1986 (Feb 7, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Congrats Niti. Good to see more people from Aug getting their Grant. Soon our long wait will bear some result.


Thanks Gaut....All the very best to you....


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> ...



congrats!!


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> congrats!!


Congrats~~ good news right there


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> ...


congrats on receiving the golden mail...all the best


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> ...


Amazing, congratulations.
You're an offshore or onshore candidate?
And uploaded Form 80 as well or not?


----------



## younus92 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats Niti


----------



## Niti1986 (Feb 7, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Amazing, congratulations.
> You're an offshore or onshore candidate?
> And uploaded Form 80 as well or not?


Hi gaurav.kushan
I am an offshore candidate and uploaded form 80 as well.


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

today 3 more grants that i can see in the excel guys.. I think august applications are in full flow.
Hope for the best. All the best to all of us!!


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

abhira said:


> today 3 more grants that i can see in the excel guys.. I think august applications are in full flow.
> Hope for the best. All the best to all of us!!


whats the excel address?


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

aafarup said:


> whats the excel address?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=1024841965

Please do not delete any rows or colums..recently somebody deleted names colum.

Hope you understand.

all the best


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

sai438 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=1024841965
> 
> Please do not delete any rows or colums..recently somebody deleted names colum.
> 
> ...


THanks mate, No worries just updated my details  there


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

I named again my row.

Hopefully some more August grants on the way today!!!


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Any software engineer who lodged in Aug got the co assigned??


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Any software engineer who lodged in Aug got the co assigned??


yes,ppeople who lodged on 3rd aug have got direct grants.one s/w engineer got contacted by co as well.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Any news for August Visa applicants today?this wait is killing.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

DesiBabu said:


> Any news for August Visa applicants today?this wait is killing.


No news till now and so much silence in every group also.


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey all,
According to the excel sheet looks like someone who applied on the 4th of August got a grant today. So seems like things are moving. Hopefully at this rate a good bit of August applications are closed before the end of the month.

Regards,


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

2 applicants (Aug 4th) have been given direct grants as per the excel.


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about the effects on occupation's code and the visa processing time; I've noticed that external auditors are being granted/contacted much much much faster than other candidates. Do you think there is any connection between the processing time after visa lodgement and the type of occupation or not?


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys,
A basic qtn. will the EOI status change if a CO is assigned? for me it shows "LODGED" :confused2:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Guys,
> A basic qtn. will the EOI status change if a CO is assigned? for me it shows "LODGED" :confused2:


Yes LODGED is a standard status, after one lodges visa after getting an invite.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Yes LODGED is a standard status, after one lodges visa after getting an invite.


My qtn was does it change if a CO team is looking into the application, how would one know?

Thanks!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sdcard said:


> My qtn was does it change if a CO team is looking into the application, how would one know?
> 
> Thanks!


It remains as "LODGED" even after CO is allocated. After you have applied, EOI application is moot, anyway. Hopefully, this should answer your question?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Moderators, 

I suppose we can merge these two posts?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/827226-189-visa-lodged-august-2015-a-5.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-aug-2015-189-visa-applicants-status-28.html


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Moderators, 

I suppose we can merge these two posts?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/827226-189-visa-lodged-august-2015-a-5.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-aug-2015-189-visa-applicants-status-28.html


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jelli-kallu said:


> Moderators,
> 
> I suppose we can merge these two posts?
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## ShakyM (Sep 11, 2015)

Got allocated a GSM processing officer today. Not sure if GSM is a CO. Applied on 4th Aug.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

ShakyM said:


> Got allocated a GSM processing officer today. Not sure if GSM is a CO. Applied on 4th Aug.


Hi ShakyM,

I would recommend you to update the excel sheet to reflect your 189 visa grant status. 

The link is :- https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=1024841965

This would help us all in keeping a track of the visa grant progress.

thanks,
Guru


----------



## ShakyM (Sep 11, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Hi ShakyM,
> 
> I would recommend you to update the excel sheet to reflect your 189 visa grant status.
> 
> ...



Yeah, will do. But I'm not sure what's happening. We just got an email telling us that IMMI Assessment Commence. Does that mean we got a CO? But I don't see any requests for any documents.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adel82 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about the effects of occupation's code on the visa processing time; I've noticed that external auditors are being granted/contacted much much much faster than other candidates. Do you think there is any connection between the processing time after visa lodgement and the type of occupation or not?


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

this waiting game is sickening lol


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

ShakyM said:


> Yeah, will do. But I'm not sure what's happening. We just got an email telling us that IMMI Assessment Commence. Does that mean we got a CO? But I don't see any requests for any documents.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


CO will request for additional documents if necessary.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Checked the Visa tracker sheet and seems like processing of applicants until 4th is completed. No news yet of who has been contacted today. All the best for all those who will be contacted today.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Checked the Visa tracker sheet and seems like processing of applicants until 4th is completed. No news yet of who has been contacted today. All the best for all those who will be contacted today.


Gaut,

did u get co conntact yet?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> Gaut,
> 
> did u get co conntact yet?


Hi Babu,

Not yet contacted by CO, hoping will hear some news this week or next week.  
Anyways you have lodged prior to me, so you will be the one who will inform us first. 

Have you submitted all you documents or anything pending?

Best regards.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Visa tracker sheet updated with some more people who lodged on 03 and 04th getting grants today.

I am going through a countdown just like i did when i waited for the invitation rounds.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Visa tracker sheet updated with some more people who lodged on 03 and 04th getting grants today.
> 
> I am going through a countdown just like i did when i waited for the invitation rounds.


Maybe their co didn't participate in the DIBP strike activities? Anyway, this is a good news! Hope this strike activity wouldn't affect us too much.


----------



## raja1979 (Jun 15, 2014)

GSM allocated for my case today. I have submitted the application on 4th August. She has asked for employment reference prior to 2011. I have already submitted employment reference letter which I got ACS assessment. Do I need to submit my payslips for employment reference.

Regards,
Raja


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

*Hey Gaut*

Hey Gaut,
Is CO allocated to you? I saw there was an update in excel sheet against your name and later it was removed.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

arun_kookie said:


> Hey Gaut,
> Is CO allocated to you? I saw there was an update in excel sheet against your name and later it was removed.


No CO has been assigned yet. Somebody has mentioned under my name by mistake that CO has been allocated.


----------



## tabassumtaba (Sep 11, 2015)

hwy said:


> Maybe their co didn't participate in the DIBP strike activities? Anyway, this is a good news! Hope this strike activity wouldn't affect us too much.


Strike?? have not heard about that. Why is that strike for?


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

tabassumtaba said:


> Strike?? have not heard about that. Why is that strike for?


Check this website Travellers and clients – interruption to services starting from 15 September 2015


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

received my grant 1 hour ago.
Sincere thanks to all of you, this wasn't possible without you guys for sure.

Thanks again.


----------



## aska (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi All,
CO allocated for my case today.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

aska said:


> Hi All,
> CO allocated for my case today.


Have you been requested further documentation? Could you please provide your timeline?

Thanks.


----------



## aska (Sep 9, 2015)

aska said:


> First email was received from Skilled Support in 2 weeks from lodge date. The following two were received from team 13.
> 
> As I can read from the link below:
> border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times
> ...





cooldude555 said:


> Have you been requested further documentation? Could you please provide your timeline?
> 
> Thanks.


no problem

CODE -263111
IELTS R-9 L-9 S-8,5 W-7 (Overall 8,5)
EOI - 189 (65 pts onshore) - 03/08/2015
Invited (189)- 03/08/2015
Visa Lodged - 04/08/2015
team 13 - request for form 80,1221,CV - 11.08.2015
CO allocated - 22.09.2015 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Congrats*



gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> received my grant 1 hour ago.
> Sincere thanks to all of you, this wasn't possible without you guys for sure.
> ...


Congrats Gaurav.
Did you frontload form 80? are you Onshore or offshore?

Thanks,


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> received my grant 1 hour ago.
> Sincere thanks to all of you, this wasn't possible without you guys for sure.
> ...


Excellent!!! Congratulations !! 

Hoping that some of us in the queue get the good news soon!!

261313 | 189 | EOI Invite - 3rd Aug | Visa Logded - 7th Aug | PCC/Med Done, Form 80 All docs uploaded | Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Congrats Gaurav.
> Did you frontload form 80? are you Onshore or offshore?
> 
> Thanks,


I front loaded form 80 but not 1221.
I'm offshore.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats, Gaurav. That was pretty fast considering current timelines.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats, Gaurav. That was pretty fast considering current timelines.


Thanks Keeda, you are one of the biggest Expat forum information banks.  
And yes surely it was fast, it took 49 days after visa lodge. (Direct Grant) 
Thanks again.


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

raja1979 said:


> GSM allocated for my case today. I have submitted the application on 4th August. She has asked for employment reference prior to 2011. I have already submitted employment reference letter which I got ACS assessment. Do I need to submit my payslips for employment reference.
> 
> Regards,
> Raja


I think so, You will have to provide more evidence for that like appointment letter, tax statements, etc.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi ,

Please share the spreadsheets link.

When did you apply, id applied on 6th Aug.




Gaut said:


> Visa tracker sheet updated with some more people who lodged on 03 and 04th getting grants today.
> 
> I am going through a countdown just like i did when i waited for the invitation rounds.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations Gaurav!!

Which visa had you applied for...





gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> received my grant 1 hour ago.
> Sincere thanks to all of you, this wasn't possible without you guys for sure.
> ...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

christine2039 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please share the spreadsheets link.
> 
> When did you apply, id applied on 6th Aug.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Congratulations Gaurav!!
> 
> Which visa had you applied for...


Thank you. 
189


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> received my grant 1 hour ago.
> Sincere thanks to all of you, this wasn't possible without you guys for sure.
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

Congrats on receiving the grant!! All the best for the next steps.   

Best regards,


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

Where should be upload Form-80 ? in Character assessment? or at supporting documents?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where should be upload Form-80 ? in Character assessment? or at supporting documents?


I uploaded it within Character thing.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Congrats on receiving the grant!! All the best for the next steps.
> 
> Best regards,


Thank you so much Gaut. 
All the best to you as well.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Where should we upload form 80? Should we need to upload it at Supporting documents?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Where should we upload form 80? Should we need to upload it at Supporting documents?


Inside Character documents.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where should be upload Form-80 ? in Character assessment? or at supporting documents?





rockybanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Where should we upload form 80? Should we need to upload it at Supporting documents?


Use the "Attach Documents" button on the top and you should be able to upload it under its own dedicated category called "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

got co allocated today...they looking for US PCC..which is awaited


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats on CO allocation  
I see you applied in aug , seems like my turn is round the corner 

Did you apply for 189 or 190?

Thanks




DesiBabu said:


> got co allocated today...they looking for US PCC..which is awaited


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Christine, I applied for 189 on 4th aug


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> got co allocated today...they looking for US PCC..which is awaited


Congrats Babu. Hopefully you get the US PCC soon.All the best.


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations Gaurav


gaurav.kushan said:


> Thank you.
> 189


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice.. Hope you get the US PCC soon. :fingerscrossed:



DesiBabu said:


> got co allocated today...they looking for US PCC..which is awaited


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*CO Allocated*

Hi folks,

Update from my side. I got CO allocated today, requesting for more information. AFP & From 80 for both the applicants. However I stayed Australia for 10 months (neither I could claim points for my stay) and my husband for just 20 days. Do I really need to get AFP clearance for both?
As far I knew, PCC for the country is required only if the applicant stayed more than a year. Can I contact them stating this? 

Though, clearly under request detail it says this:
Request Detail
Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check –
Complete Disclosure
In order to be granted a visa to enter or remain in Australia you must meet the character
requirement. If you are 16 years of age or over and you have lived in Australia for a total
of 12 months or more in the last 10 years (these 12 months are calculated cumulatively and
need not have been consecutive) you need to obtain an AFP police check by completing a
National Police Check Application Form. The original AFP clearance must be provided to the
department.

I am at my wits' end. Please help.


Thanks,
S
Visa Lodged: 5 Aug
CO Assigned:23 Sep


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Congrats on CO allocation,
Sorry, can not answer you query , but if you could please confirm which VISA had you applied for 189 or 190..
Thanks 




SSrng said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Update from my side. I got CO allocated today, requesting for more information. AFP & From 80 for both the applicants. However I stayed Australia for 10 months (neither I could claim points for my stay) and my husband for just 20 days. Do I really need to get AFP clearance for both?
> As far I knew, PCC for the country is required only if the applicant stayed more than a year. Can I contact them stating this?
> ...


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*189*



christine2039 said:


> Hi Congrats on CO allocation,
> Sorry, can not answer you query , but if you could please confirm which VISA had you applied for 189 or 190..
> Thanks


Mine is 189, Christine.

Thanks,
S


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Great,

I had applied for 190 and sadly there are no 190 co allocations that I have heard of lately 
Worried when will our number come...

Keeping fingers crossed.



SSrng said:


> Mine is 189, Christine.
> 
> Thanks,
> S


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
You can check with the CO about this matter but it would further delay the process.
What I would suggest is shoot an email to the CO requesting whether AFP is really required.
In the parallel apply for the same from your end.
even if the CO says it is mandatory and you need to submit you can submit immediately.
at the end if the CO wants it you cannot argue much and better would be to submit it asap.

all the best.



SSrng said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Update from my side. I got CO allocated today, requesting for more information. AFP & From 80 for both the applicants. However I stayed Australia for 10 months (neither I could claim points for my stay) and my husband for just 20 days. Do I really need to get AFP clearance for both?
> As far I knew, PCC for the country is required only if the applicant stayed more than a year. Can I contact them stating this?
> ...


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*How*



suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> You can check with the CO about this matter but it would further delay the process.
> What I would suggest is shoot an email to the CO requesting whether AFP is really required.
> In the parallel apply for the same from your end.
> ...



Thanks Suku, I still want to take my chance, than applying AFP for a person who traveled to Aus for 20 days!! **really**. 
Can you please let me know how can I get the CO's email id? I am planning to send the scanned copy of immigration stamps on passport.

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh 20 Days is strange.
I think maybe some mistake from the CO.
I am not sure where the CO email id is mentioned
usually it is mentioned in the communication send to you from CO.
better check with someone who has replied to CO's queries.



SSrng said:


> Thanks Suku, I still want to take my chance, than applying AFP for a person who traveled to Aus for 20 days!! **really**.
> Can you please let me know how can I get the CO's email id? I am planning to send the scanned copy of immigration stamps on passport.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

SSrng said:


> Thanks Suku, I still want to take my chance, than applying AFP for a person who traveled to Aus for 20 days!! **really**.
> Can you please let me know how can I get the CO's email id? I am planning to send the scanned copy of immigration stamps on passport.
> 
> Thanks


IMO, once co has asked anything related PCC then you better do it.

If there are any delay chances they might agree but they will not agree for what you're asking.

Its just my opinion, you can try anyway.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Update from my side. I got CO allocated today, requesting for more information. AFP & From 80 for both the applicants. However I stayed Australia for 10 months (neither I could claim points for my stay) and my husband for just 20 days. Do I really need to get AFP clearance for both?
> As far I knew, PCC for the country is required only if the applicant stayed more than a year. Can I contact them stating this?
> ...


Congratulations on your CO grant. As far as I know, AFP clearance certificate is only requested if you remained in Australia for more than 1 year in the last 10 years. You may want to write back to the CO explaining him/her about your stay period in Australia and see if they would want to process your file without this certificate.

Else, you have to get this certificate by applying online. Its a simple online application and you would receive the PCC within a weeks time.

All the best.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Update from my side. I got CO allocated today, requesting for more information. AFP & From 80 for both the applicants. However I stayed Australia for 10 months (neither I could claim points for my stay) and my husband for just 20 days. Do I really need to get AFP clearance for both?
> As far I knew, PCC for the country is required only if the applicant stayed more than a year. Can I contact them stating this?
> ...


Hi,

I have lodged 189 visa after September round of invitation, though its very early stage of my application, i too have similar situation. I travelled to Australia for a period of 9 months on 3 business trips. So if they say AFP is a must for you to submit i thing its also be a case with me. So please update on the outcome of your communication with CO as it will give some idea to me. thanks in advance.

All the best.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa after September round of invitation, though its very early stage of my application, i too have similar situation. I travelled to Australia for a period of 9 months on 3 business trips. So if they say AFP is a must for you to submit i thing its also be a case with me. So please update on the outcome of your communication with CO as it will give some idea to me. thanks in advance.
> 
> All the best.


Sure Kasi,
I will update here. Since neither I could claim 5 points for 12 months stay, it's pinching me badly 

Thanks,
S


----------



## skj64 (Sep 24, 2015)

Got my Grant today ( 49th day )!

Thanks for the all the information in this forum, really helped at every stage since there was no agent involved.


Details:
Software Engineer : 261313
PCC : 5th August 2015 ( granted same day )
Date of visa lodge : 6th August 2015
Medical Checkup : 7th August 2015 ( finalized on 11th August )

First Entry Date : 5th August 2016


Once again thank you and good luck to you all..


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

skj64 said:


> Got my Grant today ( 49th day )!
> 
> Thanks for the all the information in this forum, really helped at every stage since there was no agent involved.
> 
> ...


Is there a CO involved or its a Direct Grant?


----------



## skj64 (Sep 24, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Is there a CO involved or its a Direct Grant?


It was direct grant.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

skj64 said:


> It was direct grant.


Great. Congrats.

Could you let me know what all additional documents that you provided. Like Form 1221 or Form 80 like... along with all other mandatory documents.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats!!




skj64 said:


> Got my Grant today ( 49th day )!
> 
> Thanks for the all the information in this forum, really helped at every stage since there was no agent involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

skj64 said:


> Got my Grant today ( 49th day )!
> 
> Thanks for the all the information in this forum, really helped at every stage since there was no agent involved.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the good news. Congrats and All the best for the next steps.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

skj64 said:


> Got my Grant today ( 49th day )!
> 
> Thanks for the all the information in this forum, really helped at every stage since there was no agent involved.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy,great news...all the best and thank you..


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

skj64 said:


> Got my Grant today ( 49th day )!
> 
> Thanks for the all the information in this forum, really helped at every stage since there was no agent involved.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## skj64 (Sep 24, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Great. Congrats.
> 
> Could you let me know what all additional documents that you provided. Like Form 1221 or Form 80 like... along with all other mandatory documents.


Sure. 
If this helps anyone..

Mandatory documents submitted:

1. IELTS ( original color and certified copy color scan )
2. Skill Certification (digital pdf copy )
3. Passport ( original color and certified copy color scan )
4. Degree certificates and marklists ( certified copy color scan )
5. PCC ( original color and certified copy color scan of PCC letter and passport stamp )
6. Birth Certificate and Secondary School Certificate ( original color and certified copy color scan )
( I didn't have birth certificate so had to apply new. But it had partial names of my parents based on hospital records , so attached a self signed letter saying this is as good as it will ever get )

7.Work experience in India ( 10 years and 4 employers ) :
a. 3 consecutive last payslips per employer ( didn't cover all years ) - certified color scan
b. Latest payslip ( August 2015 ) - digital copy as downloaded from company payroll website
c. Only 1 Form 16 per employer - certified color scan
d. Only 1 Tax return per employer - certified color scan
e. Reference letters, relieving letters & experience letters - certified color scan
( Reference letter didn't mention the salary at all - my oversight )
f. PDF of salary bank accounts covering entire 10 years - digital copy as downloaded from netbanking and password removed and combined with full account details as shown in payslip.

<< Medical tests done >> 

Optional documents front loaded:

1. Aus visa photograph digital copy
2. Form 80 ( some information was based on recollections , wrote "as per best knowledge" disclaimer in the last page )
3. Form 1221 ( some information was based on recollections , wrote "as per best knowledge" disclaimer in the last page )
4. Resume pdf
5. Character Statutory declaration - color scan copy of notary witnessed & stamped document
6. Medical bills color scan


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations !!



skj64 said:


> Got my Grant today ( 49th day )!
> 
> Thanks for the all the information in this forum, really helped at every stage since there was no agent involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

skj64 said:


> Sure.
> If this helps anyone..
> 
> Mandatory documents submitted:
> ...


Thanks for sharing this information and many congrats on the direct grant!

I have a doubt, could you please help me with that? I submitted most of my documents within one week of applying (applied on 5th August). However, I recently uploaded some of the documents like resume and some previous employment docs (on 16 September). Do you think this will have an impact on CO allocation/Direct grant? When was your latest document upload date? Please advise... thanks!


----------



## skj64 (Sep 24, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Thanks for sharing this information and many congrats on the direct grant!
> 
> I have a doubt, could you please help me with that? I submitted most of my documents within one week of applying (applied on 5th August). However, I recently uploaded some of the documents like resume and some previous employment docs (on 16 September). Do you think this will have an impact on CO allocation/Direct grant? When was your latest document upload date? Please advise... thanks!


I do not think you need to worry about this. I uploaded docs over many days in August and September as I got them.

Weirdly , my last document upload was actually 8 hours before the direct grant  

I had uploaded form 80 under "character section". Then yesterday realized that a separate general section exists for uploading form 80. So reattached the same document in that link as well. Mentioned in the description that the form 80 is the same as previously attached.

Good luck.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi ,
Congratulations mate,
That's a lot of documents submitted......
Would you explain this document....
Character Statutory declaration - color scan copy of notary witnessed & stamped document

What do you mean by this declaration .......



skj64 said:


> Sure.
> If this helps anyone..
> 
> Mandatory documents submitted:
> ...


----------



## skj64 (Sep 24, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi ,
> Congratulations mate,
> That's a lot of documents submitted......
> Would you explain this document....
> ...


This is the one
border.gov.au<slash>Forms<slash>Documents<slash>character-statutory-declaration.pdf

Before the visa processing was migrated to border.gov.au, it was under immi.gov.au.
In the 189 checklist under immi.gov.au , this declaration form was an optional one in addition to form 80 & 1221.

This maynot be needed anymore.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

If I remember correctly this was required when you cannot furnish the PCC from some country for any reason.
some countries are reluctant to provide PCC in that case you may need to provide a self declaration.
I think it should be same one.
Anyway all the best for your future endeavors.



skj64 said:


> This is the one
> border.gov.au<slash>Forms<slash>Documents<slash>character-statutory-declaration.pdf
> 
> Before the visa processing was migrated to border.gov.au, it was under immi.gov.au.
> ...


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Only two people got grants today, noticing a slight slow down, wondering if this is cause of the strike mentioned by some members??

Hopefully more people get grants atleast tomorrow.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Just to update everyone.. I got my grant today! Updated in the excel...

My entry criteria is before 6th July 2016, I am sure they considered my federal police clearance date.... 

Really thanks to all the members of this forum for their support and guidance... it's amazing to have you all here!!! I lived in Sydney for almost 3 yrs, I loved the country..recently I got back to India.. hoping that I can get back to Australia soon.... Thanks again!! Cheers....

261313 | 189 | EOI Invite - 3rd Aug | Visa Logded - 7th Aug | PCC/Med Done, Form 80 All docs uploaded | Grant - 24-Sep-15


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Just to update everyone.. I got my grant today! Updated in the excel...
> 
> My entry criteria is before 6th July 2016, I am sure they considered my federal police clearance date....
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best sdcard!! lane:


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Just to update everyone.. I got my grant today! Updated in the excel...
> 
> My entry criteria is before 6th July 2016, I am sure they considered my federal police clearance date....
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sdcard said:


> Just to update everyone.. I got my grant today! Updated in the excel...
> 
> My entry criteria is before 6th July 2016, I am sure they considered my federal police clearance date....
> 
> ...


sdcard,
You are back with good news! Congratulations.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Just to update everyone.. I got my grant today! Updated in the excel...
> 
> My entry criteria is before 6th July 2016, I am sure they considered my federal police clearance date....
> 
> ...


Congratulations, All the best for your future.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Congrats*

Congrats again!!! your long wait is paid off 
All well that ends well. Best of luck lane:



sdcard said:


> Just to update everyone.. I got my grant today! Updated in the excel...
> 
> My entry criteria is before 6th July 2016, I am sure they considered my federal police clearance date....
> 
> ...


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Congrats sdcard!!

Looks like if we have all the documents properly and all of them front loaded, it takes 45-60 days for grant from the day you lodged!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sdcard said:


> Just to update everyone.. I got my grant today! Updated in the excel...
> 
> My entry criteria is before 6th July 2016, I am sure they considered my federal police clearance date....
> 
> ...


congrats... and all the best for next steps...


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Waiting for my CO allocation..,,,

All documents complete and uploaded.

Visa was filed on 10th August. 189 

Currently working on 457 in Melbourne.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> Waiting for my CO allocation..,,,
> 
> All documents complete and uploaded.
> 
> ...


When you say all documents, did you mean form 80 as well?
I'd say, if you haven't uploaded form80 yet, then do it to get a direct grant. 

My lodge date was 4th August and I received direct grant on 22nd September(in 49 days).
I had uploaded all the document along with form80.

And, you should be getting CO Contact/Grant anytime next week.
They have contacted people till 8th August lodged date. 
All the best.


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

skj64 said:


> Sure.
> If this helps anyone..
> 
> Mandatory documents submitted:
> ...


Congrats on your grant. I just noticed that you mentioned "( original color and certified copy color scan )" for most of the documents. Does this mean you submitted 2 copies i.e. colored copy and colored certified copy?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sdcard said:


> Just to update everyone.. I got my grant today! Updated in the excel...
> 
> My entry criteria is before 6th July 2016, I am sure they considered my federal police clearance date....
> 
> ...


Hi SDCard,

I remember waiting for the invitation along with you. Your EOI was also in March. Good to see that your long wait is over. And glad to hear that will be going back to the place you like. Do keep posting about your next steps.  

Best regards.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

CO contact / Visa grant has reached until 7th August. I have lodged on 8th August. Hopefully will hear something tomorrow or by next week. :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## skj64 (Sep 24, 2015)

topmahajan said:


> Congrats on your grant. I just noticed that you mentioned "( original color and certified copy color scan )" for most of the documents. Does this mean you submitted 2 copies i.e. colored copy and colored certified copy?


Yes, I did. 
5mb file size limit meant I could do that without issues.

I did that for passport because checklist said travel document original color scan should be attached.
However passport was also my secondary document for proof of age secondary, which needed certified color scan.

Other documents, I noticed that certified color scan made it difficult to read some signs and stamps and smaller fonts , so decided to upload the original color scan as well which was very clear and legible.

IELTS sheet was a major culprit here.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

i was asked to send form 956 and Form 80. what is form 956?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

R.P.G said:


> i was asked to send form 956 and Form 80. what is form 956?


i think you employed Migration agent for your case.

Form 956 --Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

arun05 said:


> i think you employed Migration agent for your case.
> 
> Form 956 --Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance


yes, i am doing with agent. Agent is offline now, so could not contact him.

ohhk, may be other kind of authorization to the agent..am i right?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

R.P.G said:


> yes, i am doing with agent. Agent is offline now, so could not contact him.
> 
> ohhk, may be other kind of authorization to the agent..am i right?


Yes, it is like as below and they require you to authorize agent who is handling your case :-
This form can only be used by:
• a registered migration agent;
• a non-registered migration agent outside Australia; or
• an exempt person.
This form should be used to notify the Department of
Immigration and Border Protection (the department) that:
• you have been appointed by a client (eg. a visa applicant)
to provide immigration assistance with matters under the
Migration Act 1958 and, if applicable, to receive documents
on their behalf; or
• your appointment has ended. (You may notify the
department of this in writing if you prefer.)
A separate form 956 Advice by a migration agent/exempt
person of providing immigration assistance must be
completed for each matter. 

For more you can check the form as well.. it is having all the details

*http://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/956.pdf*


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Just a second opinion I wanted to have - 
I've uploaded ITR, Salary slip, Form 16 for all three companies I'm claiming points for all the years. 
But I've uploaded bank statements for last 7 years for my current company and the one previous to that - NOT my first company for which I'm claiming points. The reason being the account is closed and I think I've provided sufficient proofs already. 

Would that be OK or should I upload bank Statement for my first company as well???


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Just a second opinion I wanted to have -
> I've uploaded ITR, Salary slip, Form 16 for all three companies I'm claiming points for all the years.
> But I've uploaded bank statements for last 7 years for my current company and the one previous to that - NOT my first company for which I'm claiming points. The reason being the account is closed and I think I've provided sufficient proofs already.
> 
> Would that be OK or should I upload bank Statement for my first company as well???


It should be all OK. Many here have had their applications processed successfully without providing a single piece of paper for not-relevant period.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats!!! I lodged on same day as you... hopefully i'll hear from them soon :fingerscrossed:



sdcard said:


> Just to update everyone.. I got my grant today! Updated in the excel...
> 
> My entry criteria is before 6th July 2016, I am sure they considered my federal police clearance date....
> 
> ...


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> It should be all OK. Many here have had their applications processed successfully without providing a single piece of paper for not-relevant period.


Thanks for the quick response Keeda. Actually I'm claiming points for the company for which I'm not providing bank statement. That is why the doubt.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

skj64 said:


> Sure.
> If this helps anyone..
> 
> Mandatory documents submitted:
> ...


Hi,

I thanks for sharing the list of the documents. BTW i have following doubts in my mind. Could some one clarify plz.

1. I have my self as a primary applicant and my wife as a dependent. So if at all if i am filling form 80 and 1221. should both of us have to fill the separate documents or is it ok if i only fill the document?

2. On form 80 and 1221 there are columns that are asking about current residential address, so if i give any other address apart from the one on passport do i need to submit any additional proofs for it?

3. I have travelled to Australia on business visas, so do i have to mention all the Australian address where i have stayed during my stay? 

4.Details that we give on any other forms needs to be supported with profs?

5. Does Travel dates arriving and departures dates are mandatory to provide on form 1221 or 80?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thanks for sharing the list of the documents. BTW i have following doubts in my mind. Could some one clarify plz.
> 
> ...


See answers in line


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

gurudev said:


> See answers in line


thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> When you say all documents, did you mean form 80 as well?
> I'd say, if you haven't uploaded form80 yet, then do it to get a direct grant.
> 
> My lodge date was 4th August and I received direct grant on 22nd September(in 49 days).
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

Yes I have uploaded Form 80 as well. Since I am going through an immigration agent, they have audited my paperwork and made my file almost everything ahead of time.

Btw, where can we find till what date applicants processing has reached ? Like you said August 8th. Is it on their website ?

-Regards
Asheesh.


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Yes I have uploaded Form 80 as well. Since I am going through an immigration agent, they have audited my paperwork and made my file almost everything ahead of time.
> 
> ...


Hey and congratulations on your direct GRANT !


----------



## HarperLee (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi I am a new entrant on this forum. I lodged my application on the 8th of august, uploaded all the required documents except for my medicals and police clearance

I am unsure of the address I am required to send my police clearance to, would appreciate help with this. Also if I can have my medicals done or should I wait for my case officer to provide the HAP ID?

Thanks
Harper


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Harper,
Welcome to the Forums.
you don't need to send the PCC to anyone. its similar process like you do for your other documents.
you need to upload the documents for PCC under 

Character, Evidence of > Overseas Police Clearance - National
Just upload a colored scan copy of the PCC and you should be fine.

For medicals you can either wait for the CO to assign you a HAP Id or better you can do so proactively.
Just login to your IMMI account, there you can see a get health details button under each applicant.
Just click on that you will be taken to a form which you need to fill up indicating whether you have any illness or on medications of some sort.
submit that and you will get a HAP ID. print that letter take an appointment with the clinic in your city and you should be good to go.
Depends on you when you want to go for these. doing it upfront makes your chance of getting a grant sooner possible.



HarperLee said:


> Hi I am a new entrant on this forum. I lodged my application on the 8th of august, uploaded all the required documents except for my medicals and police clearance
> 
> I am unsure of the address I am required to send my police clearance to, would appreciate help with this. Also if I can have my medicals done or should I wait for my case officer to provide the HAP ID?
> 
> ...


----------



## HarperLee (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks sukhu for your advise.

However, in my country the police department does not issue with us the PCC rather they send it directly to DIBP , hence the need for the physical address. 

Has anyone else experienced a similar situation?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

If you have other sufficient evidence for full time paid employment from that period, it should still work out, but we never know what else the CO might come back asking for.

In India, it is required for banks to maintain the records even for closed accounts. I could get statements for my account from ING for the period 2002 - 2004 and the account was closed in 2004. Maybe try to find a friendlier face at the bank who should be able to help you with this. If that too does not work, ask them to issue a signed letter stating that you did hold a bank account bearing xyz number with them, but due to technical/ age reasons, they are not able to provide you with a detailed transactions statement. Also try to put in as many other facts on that letter as they can find from their records (like account opening date, closure date, last known account balance or last x transactions, etc). Keep this letter with you (i.e. don't upload yet) just in case if CO asks for it.



gurudev said:


> Thanks for the quick response Keeda. Actually I'm claiming points for the company for which I'm not providing bank statement. That is why the doubt.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> If you have other sufficient evidence for full time paid employment from that period, it should still work out, but we never know what else the CO might come back asking for.
> 
> In India, it is required for banks to maintain the records even for closed accounts. I could get statements for my account from ING for the period 2002 - 2004 and the account was closed in 2004. Maybe try to find a friendlier face at the bank who should be able to help you with this. If that too does not work, ask them to issue a signed letter stating that you did hold a bank account bearing xyz number with them, but due to technical/ age reasons, they are not able to provide you with a detailed transactions statement. Also try to put in as many other facts on that letter as they can find from their records (like account opening date, closure date, last known account balance or last x transactions, etc). Keep this letter with you (i.e. don't upload yet) just in case if CO asks for it.


Thanks a lot Keeda. Makes sense.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Guys 

Any update on Co allocation and grant status today? 

I checked the sheet only one person from 6th August got Co allocated. Requested document was not mentioned there. 

I think he was Praveen who got Co allocated, Praveen please let us know what documents were requested from you?


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> If you have other sufficient evidence for full time paid employment from that period, it should still work out, but we never know what else the CO might come back asking for.
> 
> In India, it is required for banks to maintain the records even for closed accounts. I could get statements for my account from ING for the period 2002 - 2004 and the account was closed in 2004. Maybe try to find a friendlier face at the bank who should be able to help you with this. If that too does not work, ask them to issue a signed letter stating that you did hold a bank account bearing xyz number with them, but due to technical/ age reasons, they are not able to provide you with a detailed transactions statement. Also try to put in as many other facts on that letter as they can find from their records (like account opening date, closure date, last known account balance or last x transactions, etc). Keep this letter with you (i.e. don't upload yet) just in case if CO asks for it.


Hi,

My employment period is from 2007 onwards and i am able to find on-line statements from banks only after 2010, so should i get a paper statement from bank then scan and upload? along with the remaining statement

And also can i merge all the banks statements into single pdf?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any update on Co allocation and grant status today?
> 
> ...


Nothing to report from my side either. :juggle:


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any update on Co allocation and grant status today?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I can see two people being allocated CO today. There is no direct grant so far as per spreadsheet.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Yup.. Just checked again, 2 people have got allocated today. 
Comparing to yesterday there are no grants and lesser no. of cases have seen an update as per the spreadsheet.


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi,
> 
> My employment period is from 2007 onwards and i am able to find on-line statements from banks only after 2010, so should i get a paper statement from bank then scan and upload? along with the remaining statement
> 
> And also can i merge all the banks statements into single pdf?


You can also get PDF version from bank for the statements prior to 2010 and then merge with latest ones using pdfill tool.

I got the same from Icici Bank last month.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

MM1108 said:


> You can also get PDF version from bank for the statements prior to 2010 and then merge with latest ones using pdfill tool.
> 
> I got the same from Icici Bank last month.


Thanks. I will check with my bank.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Just a second opinion I wanted to have -
> I've uploaded ITR, Salary slip, Form 16 for all three companies I'm claiming points for all the years.
> But I've uploaded bank statements for last 7 years for my current company and the one previous to that - NOT my first company for which I'm claiming points. The reason being the account is closed and I think I've provided sufficient proofs already.
> 
> Would that be OK or should I upload bank Statement for my first company as well???


I don't think that's required.
Whatever you've specified seems fine to me. All the best.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Yes I have uploaded Form 80 as well. Since I am going through an immigration agent, they have audited my paperwork and made my file almost everything ahead of time.
> 
> ...


Go here and see, people keep posting their updates (who lodged visa in August 2015) and you can figure out till what date people have been contacted or given grant. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=277

Please note: this is a casual list where some of the folks have just added their entries.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi,
> 
> My employment period is from 2007 onwards and i am able to find on-line statements from banks only after 2010, so should i get a paper statement from bank then scan and upload? along with the remaining statement
> 
> And also can i merge all the banks statements into single pdf?


You can download all online as much as you can and raise service requests to the customer support for earlier periods, or get them from the bank. Do it whichever way is easiest, but in either case, get the bank's round seal on those pages before uploading.

Yes, you can add all relevant pages from the statements (i.e. only those showing salary credit information) into a single pdf. The way I did was to create a pdf with payslip for May followed by bank page showing May salary, then the next payslip followed by its bank page, and so on. I thought this way would be better understood and will help the CO relate my payslips to the bank statements.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

*application status*

What would be the application status changed to if a CO is assigned ?I have submitted on Aug 15 and the current status is "Application Received"


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

DeepakT said:


> What would be the application status changed to if a CO is assigned ?I have submitted on Aug 15 and the current status is "Application Received"


I posted about this earlier today: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-applicants-status-9.html#post8304210


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I posted about this earlier today: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-applicants-status-9.html#post8304210


Thanks a lot Keeda...Very quick indeed


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Do it whichever way is easiest, but in either case, get the bank's round seal on those pages before uploading..


Hi Keeda,

For an e-statement with colored logo of the bank on the top left corner, do we still need to get it stamped from the bank?

thanks,
Guru


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> For an e-statement with colored logo of the bank on the top left corner, do we still need to get it stamped from the bank?
> 
> ...


I am not sure about DIBP, but from general experience in other areas where a bank statement has to be submitted (you too might have experienced this- for instance when applying for a loan), they always prefer to have the bank seal on the statement. I also remember that for yet another business visa that I had applied for a certain European country where the process was a in-person paper application, their guidelines mentioned about having the online statements attested (i.e. this stamp) from the bank.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

it seems like someone screwed up the sheet.... again

geez how hard is it to NOT MESS UP WITH THE FILE lol


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Xabier84 said:


> it seems like someone screwed up the sheet.... again
> 
> geez how hard is it to NOT MESS UP WITH THE FILE lol


Very frustrating. I don't understand what they were trying to do. If one is not comfortable with spreadsheet, why don't they ask for help.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> I am not sure about DIBP, but from general experience in other areas where a bank statement has to be submitted (you too might have experienced this- for instance when applying for a loan), they always prefer to have the bank seal on the statement. I also remember that for yet another business visa that I had applied for a certain European country where the process was a in-person paper application, their guidelines mentioned about having the online statements attested (i.e. this stamp) from the bank.


I think a colored logo on the bank statement should work.

Getting a stamped bank statement is a foolproof solution though.


----------



## HarperLee (Sep 24, 2015)

DeepakT said:


> What would be the application status changed to if a CO is assigned ?I have submitted on Aug 15 and the current status is "Application Received"


Hi Deepak

My status also reads application received, and I lodged my application on the 8th of august. I assume the status would change once a CO is assigned.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey friends,

I now realize that for Form 80 I have not filled in the primary and middle school details for Q: 21. Is it alright to keep it as it is or should i refill and upload Form 80 again or is there any other way to rectify this mistake? I'm worried CO may come back and ask for these details 

Please suggest.

thanks,
Guru


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I now realize that for Form 80 I have not filled in the primary and middle school details for Q: 21. Is it alright to keep it as it is or should i refill and upload Form 80 again or is there any other way to rectify this mistake? I'm worried CO may come back and ask for these details
> 
> ...


Hey! It's better to fill in correct details and upload form 80 as there is no way to correct it once a document is uploaded. 

Also, in the comments section while uploading form 80 fill in the precise details like why are you re uploading form 80 like completed all the questions precisely now, so re-uploading form 80. Something on similar lines.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Kariznin said:


> Hey! It's better to fill in correct details and upload form 80 as there is no way to correct it once a document is uploaded.
> 
> Also, in the comments section while uploading form 80 fill in the precise details like why are you re uploading form 80 like completed all the questions precisely now, so re-uploading form 80. Something on similar lines.


Thanks for the suggestion. I agree and would re-upload Form 80 with the left out details (though they seem to be insignificant but who knows what goes through the mind of the CO). I still have some time for CO contact and hope the CO should be able to figure out the correct Form 80.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I agree and would re-upload Form 80 with the left out details (though they seem to be insignificant but who knows what goes through the mind of the CO). I still have some time for CO contact and hope the CO should be able to figure out the correct Form 80.:fingerscrossed:


Is the change very important or relavant? How important if the wrong information? Is it minor or major? If its minor and isnt much of a big deal, leave it be. Else update it.

While uploading, change the name so that the CO will not be confused. Something along the lines of "Form_80_revised" or "Form_80_updated".

Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sudeepdai said:


> Is the change very important or relavant? How important if the wrong information? Is it minor or major? If its minor and isnt much of a big deal, leave it be. Else update it.
> 
> While uploading, change the name so that the CO will not be confused. Something along the lines of "Form_80_revised" or "Form_80_updated".
> 
> ...


Hi Sudeepdai, 

Thanks for your suggestion. Actually I forgot to mention the primary and middle school education details. And now when I started reviewing the Form 80 I see that I did not mention a gap year in education. Since I have the time I would go ahead and upload the updated Form 80 with a revised name as you suggested. 

Thanks, 
Guru


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Congrats Babu. Hopefully you get the US PCC soon.All the best.


Thanks Gaut,they charged my card on 24th..hoping to get in 2 weeks.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just out of curiosity, any grants this week.

It feels that things got slow all of a sudden ;(


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

My application status is "Application Received" since August 10th when I had applied.

Waiting for CO allocation and hopefully direct grant in 189 Software Engineer category.

Docs uploaded.....
1. Coloured passport scan of self, wife and son
2. Coloured marriage certificate scan
3. Coloured birth certificate scan for son
4. IELTS scores of self (7.5) and spouse (6.5)
5. Two Form 80s for self and spouse with full travel history of last 18 years.
6. Last 12 years IT Returns with Form 16A of last 3 employers for self
7. Positive ACS assessment letter
8. Bank account statement for last 10 years for salary credit.
9. Colour scans of appointment and releving letters for last 3 companies.
10. Colour scan of notary attested 3 reference letters ( including immediate manager ) for last 3 companies for 12 years not on company letter head.
11. Current deputation/appointment letters for self and spouse employers in Melbourne Australia ( we are on 457 in Melbourne )
12. PCC for self and wife from Indian Consulate in Melbourne.
13. Medicals finalised for spouse and self.
14. 10th standard certificate for self and spouse colour scan
15. Bachelor of Engineering degree and Master of science degree colour scan for self.
16. Copy of 457 VISA grant.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Based on the current trend i am assuming that you would hopefully get a direct grant next week .

Wishing you best of luck !!


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Thank you auz2015. Fingers crossed.



auz2015 said:


> Based on the current trend i am assuming that you would hopefully get a direct grant next week .
> 
> Wishing you best of luck !!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

asheeshjoshi said:


> Docs uploaded.....
> 5. Two Form 80s for self and spouse with full travel history of last 18 years.


Why travel history of last 18 years? It asks for only last 10 years? I hope you filled the correct and latest version of Form80?


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Guys

Just out of anxiety I am filling in form 1221 for me and my wife.

I have a few doubts on the same, please advise:

1. Q3: Name in your own language or script(if applicable)
Is anyone filled in the same (in hindi) as it is not a fill-able field like the other fields or it can be left blank?

2. Q17: What is the general purpose of your journey/ further stay?
Is this question related to Q16 i.e. Have you previously held an Australian visa? or it is asking for upcoming trip after we are granted our migration visa's? Got a confused.

3. Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
I have filled a tentative date here, is this right way to do or it should be left blank?
Simlar, with Q19: Intended date of departure?

4. Q40: If you organised your employment, give details below? I have written here 'Not finalized yet' ? Is this correct way to do?

5. In part N, Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/ skills/ research obtained once you depart Australia?
This is optional question but still do we actually fill in something here?

Please guys, advise.


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

gurudev said:


> asheeshjoshi said:
> 
> 
> > Docs uploaded.....
> ...


It asks travel history for last 30 years in Form 80.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

30yrs is for asylum/ refugee some other categories I guess. Checked the form only once. I remember there is a note mentioned wherever you see this.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Someone set up a filter on the sheet and filtered out some dates...

I think I managed to return it to normal...

By the way, may the visa grants gods bless us all this week lol

Since SdCard got his grant ( we lodged same day) I can hardly manage anxiety lol


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Xabier84 said:


> Someone set up a filter on the sheet and filtered out some dates...
> 
> I think I managed to return it to normal...
> 
> ...


My Visa lodge is a day after yours and SD cards. I am also anxious but can imagine your situation. All the best and hope to hear some good news from you soon.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow It seems like someone got a direct grant with a lodgement date of august 18th... how crazy is this? LOL




Gaut said:


> My Visa lodge is a day after yours and SD cards. I am also anxious but can imagine your situation. All the best and hope to hear some good news from you soon.


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

I added my name to the sheet.

asheeshjoshi 
lodge date: Aug 10th 2015 10/08/2015
Points 65.
Category 261313 Software Engineer


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

I filtered the .xls sheet for VISA grants based on DIRECT GRANT and the average time is 64 days for 600+ direct grants that are captured in the sheet.


----------



## hdv (Sep 6, 2015)

Woooo hooo.... someone got a grant. Was that uploaded by mistake or is it genuine? 
Pls identify yourself for better clarification. congratulations if you ve got a direct grant.
thanks.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> I filtered the .xls sheet for VISA grants based on DIRECT GRANT and the average time is 64 days for 600+ direct grants that are captured in the sheet.


Ashish,

your filter messed yp the sheet.It's clearly mentioned do not sort/filter....as of now,it's just showing granted ones..all others notvisible


----------



## ycchu14 (Sep 14, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> I filtered the .xls sheet for VISA grants based on DIRECT GRANT and the average time is 64 days for 600+ direct grants that are captured in the sheet.


How selfish you are. I believe filtered is not needed in any way.
Please stop sorting and filtering the file. The file is for everyone not for you own purpose.
Otherwise, you can download the file, and do your own thing.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

The sheet is alright now.


----------



## hdv (Sep 6, 2015)

Someone got a grant on 14th. Great!
My visa was lodgged on 18th. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

Both of them were lodged from onshore, potentially the reason for faster grants. 



hdv said:


> Someone got a grant on 14th. Great!
> My visa was lodgged on 18th. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Gaut said:


> The sheet is alright now.


I don't understand in what other language, font color and font size, we need to inform folks, NOT TO FIDDLE WITH THE SHEET!! 

Moderators (On a lighter note) - would you like to amend the rules w.r.t usage of english language only? May be, that way, we can get the message across to our dear friends on this forum??


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

Friends,

I was thinking to upload latest salary slip and bank statement( which was not uploaded earlier) to show job continuity.

Will it be fine or can create any issue?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MM1108 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I was thinking to upload latest salary slip and bank statement( which was not uploaded earlier) to show job continuity.
> 
> Will it be fine or can create any issue?


Somewhere in the help text I remember reading about providing for documents only up to the invitation date. No need to upload anything after that.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Do you know from where I can fill the Form 80 , which needs to be uploaded?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you know from where I can fill the Form 80 , which needs to be uploaded?


Click on below link, top left there is a search field, type in form 80 and the first doc from this search is form 80.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl

Some body also posted a link to form 80 on this forum cant find it now thou.


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf




auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you know from where I can fill the Form 80 , which needs to be uploaded?


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Guys


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I have observed that people are thinking that onshore applicants get direct grants earlier than offshore.
I'm sure this must be true for maximum cases, however, I just wanted to let you all know that I received my direct grant in 49 days and I'm an offshore applicant
Keep your fingers crosses all of you and all the best. 

Thank you.

PS: I just thought I should share this with you all if in case it helps you and make you feel comfortable.


----------



## nvea7 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

I received a direct grant today!

It was unexpected and was stoked all day.

I applied on the 16th Aug 2015 onshore.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

nvea7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received a direct grant today!
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy. All the best.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

nvea7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received a direct grant today!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Please do share more details, w.r.t documents you had uploaded?


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations. Total points and category? Where are you in Australia? Did you get any intimation that CO was assigned?



nvea7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received a direct grant today!
> 
> ...


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

nvea7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received a direct grant today!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## ycchu14 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have applied 189 visa with secondary applicant onshore. It is disappointing to see someone got a direct grant with a later application date to me.
Applying as General accountant, could someone please tell me will secondary applicant delay the entire procedure?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

ycchu14 said:


> I have applied 189 visa with secondary applicant onshore. It is disappointing to see someone got a direct grant with a later application date to me.
> Applying as General accountant, could someone please tell me will secondary applicant delay the entire procedure?


Nothing to be disappointed about. CO do not pick up application on a first come first serve basis. At least it's not a rule they strictly follow. 

Having said this, I hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Good news guys!! Received my grant today, it was a direct grant.  

I thank each one of you members for all the guidance, tips and hints. Without your active support it would have been extremely difficult to achieve this on my own.

All the best for all those who are eagerly waiting and hope that all of you receive your Grants soon.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

Case Officer allocated to my application and requested Form-80


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

Gaut said:


> Good news guys!! Received my grant today, it was a direct grant.
> 
> I thank each one of you members for all the guidance, tips and hints. Without your active support it would have been extremely difficult to achieve this on my own.
> 
> All the best for all those who are eagerly waiting and hope that all of you receive your Grants soon.


Congrats Gaut...Is your IED January 2016??


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Good news guys!! Received my grant today, it was a direct grant.
> 
> I thank each one of you members for all the guidance, tips and hints. Without your active support it would have been extremely difficult to achieve this on my own.
> 
> All the best for all those who are eagerly waiting and hope that all of you receive your Grants soon.


Many congratulations Gaut!! And all the best!


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

*Received grant*

Hi Guys,

Received my grant today Morning.I thank a lot to members of this forum and extended thanks to Jeeten and Keeda. Please see my signature for more details.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Gaut said:


> Good news guys!! Received my grant today, it was a direct grant.
> 
> I thank each one of you members for all the guidance, tips and hints. Without your active support it would have been extremely difficult to achieve this on my own.
> 
> All the best for all those who are eagerly waiting and hope that all of you receive your Grants soon.


Congratulation Gaut


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

DeepakT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today Morning.I thank a lot to members of this forum and extended thanks to Jeeten and Keeda. Please see my signature for more details.


Congratulations Deepak. One doubt, Initial date of Entry is Aug 2016 means, will you be travelling by aug 2016 or before this date you should enter in Australia?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sai438 said:


> Congrats Gaut...Is your IED January 2016??


Hi Sai, thanks, IED as per Visa is Aug 2016 but my planned IED is Jan 2016.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

DeepakT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today Morning.I thank a lot to members of this forum and extended thanks to Jeeten and Keeda. Please see my signature for more details.


Congrats Deepak, all the best for the next steps.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

Abhilashrs said:


> Congratulations Deepak. One doubt, Initial date of Entry is Aug 2016 means, will you be travelling by aug 2016 or before this date you should enter in Australia?


Before this date...we need to enter australia atleast once


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

congrats mate.

how many points have you claimed for employment? i hope you are single applicant 
also did you front load form 80 or 1221?







DeepakT said:


> Before this date...we need to enter australia atleast once


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

kingsss125 said:


> congrats mate.
> 
> how many points have you claimed for employment? i hope you are single applicant
> also did you front load form 80 or 1221?


I claimed 5 points for employment.I am a single employment. I have front loaded form80.They didn't ask for 1221


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.


Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.
> 
> 
> Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.



Congrats!!. Please post your timelines.


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> Congrats!!. Please post your timelines.


March 29 - IELTS
April 9 - Received scores 7.5
April 11- ACS Assessment Filed
April 14 - Positive Assessment Received
April 29 - EOI filed. 189 261313 Software engineer 65 points for self, spouse and son

/* Move to Melbourne on June 15 on 457 */

July - 04 - Invite Received
August - 10 - Application Submitted
August - 19 - PCC Applied
Sept - 2 - PCC received
Sept - 14 - Medical checkups completed.
Sept - 29 - DIRECT GRANT


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> March 29 - IELTS
> April 9 - Received scores 7.5
> April 11- ACS Assessment Filed
> April 14 - Positive Assessment Received
> ...


Congratulations !!!


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

*congratulations!!*

Congratulations Deepak,Gaut and Asheesh.
Were you all given grant by Adelaide Team?


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

GSM Adelaide team for me.



arun_kookie said:


> Congratulations Deepak,Gaut and Asheesh.
> Were you all given grant by Adelaide Team?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.
> 
> 
> Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.


Congratulations.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

arun_kookie said:


> Congratulations Deepak,Gaut and Asheesh.
> Were you all given grant by Adelaide Team?


GSM Adelaide team


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Congratulations to all those who have got their Grants!

Could you please let us know if you had uploaded Latest Pay Slips and Resume also in the application?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Congratulations to all of you who have received your grants.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

I was also contacted by Adelaide Team. But unfortunately i didn't uploaded Form 80 . If I submit form 80 tomorrow, How many days it would take to give the grant??


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> I was also contacted by Adelaide Team. But unfortunately i didn't uploaded Form 80 . If I submit form 80 tomorrow, How many days it would take to give the grant??


Purely depends on your CO. (some are really fast and some of the aren't)
However, maybe couple of weeks. All the best.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Should I need attest or notarized Form- 80 when I'm uploading ?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

asheeshjoshi said:


> DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.
> 
> 
> Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.


Congratulations Asheeshjoshi


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> Should I need attest or notarized Form- 80 when I'm uploading ?


No need to attest form 80


----------



## sunnydev (Jun 23, 2015)

Can you please clarify...


Q1) I got a mail from CO requesting additional docs(form 80, pcc, health). I could not find time frame to submit documents. suggest me where can I find it.

Q2) I replied CO requesting to hold application till we get passport for new born baby. its been 3 days. When can I expect reply from CO(I hope it is 7 days correct me if I am worng).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sunnydev said:


> Can you please clarify...
> 
> 
> Q1) I got a mail from CO requesting additional docs(form 80, pcc, health). I could not find time frame to submit documents. suggest me where can I find it.
> ...


1- It is on the first page of IMMI Request for More Information.pdf. 28 days is the timeframe.

2- Not sure when you can expect. They just say "we try to respond within 7 days". I emailed on 09-Sep and no reply yet.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

I lodged the visa application on 12th Aug and front loaded all the documents. I have only one single employment which I started in 2008 and have uploaded the statutory declaration, payslips (1st month of joining and the current month), salary cert and the appointment letter as the proofs. Would these be sufficient or should I upload any other document as well?

I have got no update on my application yet, no CO assigned.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

hkaur said:


> I lodged the visa application on 12th Aug and front loaded all the documents. I have only one single employment which I started in 2008 and have uploaded the statutory declaration, payslips (1st month of joining and the current month), salary cert and the appointment letter as the proofs. Would these be sufficient or should I upload any other document as well?
> 
> I have got no update on my application yet, no CO assigned.


Hi 
I have also lodged on 12 Aug . no reply yet.. Hope we may contacted soon.
to answer your questions, yes the documents you provided for employment looks sufficient for CO.


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi
I'm having the same scenario. Joined employment in 2008. Single employee till date. Submitted visa application on 13th Aug. Can you state your occupation. Though I applied for 489. I too have uploaded the same docs along with appointment letter and experience letter from employer.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Artisaji said:


> Hi
> I'm having the same scenario. Joined employment in 2008. Single employee till date. Submitted visa application on 13th Aug. Can you state your occupation. Though I applied for 489. I too have uploaded the same docs along with appointment letter and experience letter from employer.


I have applied for 189, software engineer.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Very happy for you! Congrats!

I haven't Heard anything from my agent.... 



Gaut said:


> Good news guys!! Received my grant today, it was a direct grant.
> 
> I thank each one of you members for all the guidance, tips and hints. Without your active support it would have been extremely difficult to achieve this on my own.
> 
> All the best for all those who are eagerly waiting and hope that all of you receive your Grants soon.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats!



DeepakT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today Morning.I thank a lot to members of this forum and extended thanks to Jeeten and Keeda. Please see my signature for more details.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

Xabier84 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you Xabier.Hope you will receive your grant soon


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sunnydev said:


> Can you please clarify...
> 
> 
> Q1) I got a mail from CO requesting additional docs(form 80, pcc, health). I could not find time frame to submit documents. suggest me where can I find it.
> ...


1. 28 days is the timeframe. 

2. Yes, they usually reply in 7 days, but call them if they don't reply in 7 days and communicate the same.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

hkaur said:


> I lodged the visa application on 12th Aug and front loaded all the documents. I have only one single employment which I started in 2008 and have uploaded the statutory declaration, payslips (1st month of joining and the current month), salary cert and the appointment letter as the proofs. Would these be sufficient or should I upload any other document as well?
> 
> I have got no update on my application yet, no CO assigned.


You'll receive your grant soon.
Upload form 80 (if you haven't already for a direct grant).


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

We have lodged on 7th Aug too. But nothing yet. No CO, No Grant 

I am with you Xabier84. Wishing the best!!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Abhilashrs said:


> Congratulations Asheeshjoshi


Congratulations!!


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

DeepakT said:


> Thank you Xabier.Hope you will receive your grant soon


Congrats Deepak. All the best for your future.

By the way, was there any employment verification in your case? How big is your current organization? I am asking just to determine the parameters on which employment verification is initiated.

Thanks.


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

today I received an email from CO with request of additional evidence of employment - payslips and employment contract.

PS detailed info about occupation and timings below


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

abhira said:


> We have lodged on 7th Aug too. But nothing yet. No CO, No Grant
> 
> I am with you Xabier84. Wishing the best!!


People who applied during the first week of August have been allocated CO's. If not all, many of them. If you have not heard anything back from DIBP yet, direct grant is on your way. Keep your fingers crossed. You will get your golden e-mail soon.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> People who applied during the first week of August have been allocated CO's. If not all, many of them. If you have not heard anything back from DIBP yet, direct grant is on your way. Keep your fingers crossed. You will get your golden e-mail soon.


Aapke munh mein ghee shakar... Indian saying which literally translates to: May your mouth be full of ghee and sugar for saying such sweet sweet things. (May your words come true... )


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Zlata said:


> today I received an email from CO with request of additional evidence of employment - payslips and employment contract.
> 
> PS detailed info about occupation and timings below


Hi Zlata, 

What documents did you uploaded before to show your employment? And have you claimed points against this employment? 

Thanks. 

Cheers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zlata said:


> today I received an email from CO with request of additional evidence of employment - payslips and employment contract.
> 
> PS detailed info about occupation and timings below


Why do you reckon this happened? Did you not provide enough to give a clear picture/ evidence of a continuous employment over the entire period which counted towards your points?


----------



## sukus (Apr 16, 2015)

By GOD's grace, we got Direct Grant on 24-Sep-2015.
Lodged on Aug 5th.

Need to start job search / plan flight


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Aapke munh mein ghee shakar... Indian saying which literally translates to: May your mouth be full of ghee and sugar for saying such sweet sweet things. (May your words come true... )


Will come true for sure buddy. Its just a matter of time. All the very best.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sukus said:


> By GOD's grace, we got Direct Grant on 24-Sep-2015.
> Lodged on Aug 5th.
> 
> Need to start job search / plan flight


Congratulations and all the very best pal. 
Have you received any employment verification calls?


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> You'll receive your grant soon.
> Upload form 80 (if you haven't already for a direct grant).


I have not yet uploaded it though I have it filled up and ready. Just waiting for the CO to ask for it if required, cos I read on many forums that COs do not ask for it if you do not have extensive travel history (which I don't)..anyways thanx and I hope your words come true soon...


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

hkaur said:


> I have not yet uploaded it though I have it filled up and ready. Just waiting for the CO to ask for it if required, cos I read on many forums that COs do not ask for it if you do not have extensive travel history (which I don't)..anyways thanx and I hope your words come true soon...


I second your statement. However, there are instances where CO has requested Form 80 from applicants who has no travel history at all. Since you already have it filled, go a step ahead and upload it to increase your chances of a direct grant.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> Congrats Deepak. All the best for your future.
> 
> By the way, was there any employment verification in your case? How big is your current organization? I am asking just to determine the parameters on which employment verification is initiated.
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't receive any phone call from Australian embassy or authorities to verify my employment. I don't know if they have any contacted my employers.It's a big organization.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Xabier84 said:


> Very happy for you! Congrats!
> 
> I haven't Heard anything from my agent....


Thanks Xabier. Hopefully you get some information soon too. All the best buddy.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

sukus said:


> By GOD's grace, we got Direct Grant on 24-Sep-2015.
> Lodged on Aug 5th.
> 
> Need to start job search / plan flight


Wow.. Thats very quick, good luck and congrats. 

Cheers.


----------



## sukus (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you.

No, I didn't have any job verification calls


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> I second your statement. However, there are instances where CO has requested Form 80 from applicants who has no travel history at all. Since you already have it filled, go a step ahead and upload it to increase your chances of a direct grant.


i do not have any travel history , still CO asked for form 80, for both me and my wife and She is not working .


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Kishore_kumar said:


> Congratulations to all those who have got their Grants!
> 
> Could you please let us know if you had uploaded Latest Pay Slips and Resume also in the application?


No. I had uploaded last 12 years IT Returns and my current expat package details of Melbourne.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> i do not have any travel history , still CO asked for form 80, for both me and my wife and She is not working .


When did you submit the requested documents R.P.G? Did you click on the ''request complete'' button.

Would appreciate if you could please update your timeline.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

hkaur said:


> I have not yet uploaded it though I have it filled up and ready. Just waiting for the CO to ask for it if required, cos I read on many forums that COs do not ask for it if you do not have extensive travel history (which I don't)..anyways thanx and I hope your words come true soon...


Upload your form80 if you already have filled it up.
Don't wait for CO, unless delaying your grant by a few weeks doesn't matter to you.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> When did you submit the requested documents R.P.G? Did you click on the ''request complete'' button.
> 
> Would appreciate if you could please update your timeline.


i Have not uploaded yet. will do it day after tomorrow. I am processing with agent.

190(NSW)/VISA applied on 7th August.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> i Have not uploaded yet. will do it day after tomorrow. I am processing with agent.
> 
> 190(NSW)/VISA applied on 7th August.


What additional documents were you requested?


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

What should I write for " REASON OF GOING TO AUSTRALIA" ? I'm going to work and later apply for citizenship. What should I write now?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> What should I write for " REASON OF GOING TO AUSTRALIA" ? I'm going to work and later apply for citizenship. What should I write now?


You can write ''Immigration''. This is what I have written.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> What should I write for " REASON OF GOING TO AUSTRALIA" ? I'm going to work and later apply for citizenship. What should I write now?


If you're talking about form 80.
Then you can just mention Skilled Migration.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you.. Couple more questions. I'm very confused about Unemployment.

1. They are asking to include gaps between employment.. My wife was revealed from her company last week. Should we need to include that? And I'm not claiming any points. Can you explain how to fill the Unemployment 

2. Citizenship and year of citizenship--> In India the year of citizenship is nothing but the birth year, Am I right?


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

DeepakT said:


> Thank you Xabier.Hope you will receive your grant soon


Thanks mate. Best of luck to you too...


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

abhira said:


> We have lodged on 7th Aug too. But nothing yet. No CO, No Grant
> 
> I am with you Xabier84. Wishing the best!!


Best of luck to you bro... let us hope we hear something from the department this week! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> People who applied during the first week of August have been allocated CO's. If not all, many of them. If you have not heard anything back from DIBP yet, direct grant is on your way. Keep your fingers crossed. You will get your golden e-mail soon.


Will do! :fingerscrossed: thanks for the support! Hope you get your grant swiftly!


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

sukus said:


> By GOD's grace, we got Direct Grant on 24-Sep-2015.
> Lodged on Aug 5th.
> 
> Need to start job search / plan flight


Awesome! congrats and hope you get your trip sorted out soon!


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Friends,
Just now CO allocated for me. Requested for Japan PCC, which I have applied 2 months back. Now got 28 days to respond. Hope I will get the PCC within that time frame.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi there,

Any estimates how long does it normally take after we click Request Complete for additional documentation? Please let me know if you suggest to give a call to DIBP.

Thanks,
S
Visa Lodged: 5 Aug
CO Contact : 23 Sep
Req Complete: 29 Sep


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> What additional documents were you requested?


Only Form80 for both (me and my wife).


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Thank you.. Couple more questions. I'm very confused about Unemployment.
> 
> 1. They are asking to include gaps between employment.. My wife was revealed from her company last week. Should we need to include that? And I'm not claiming any points. Can you explain how to fill the Unemployment
> 
> 2. Citizenship and year of citizenship--> In India the year of citizenship is nothing but the birth year, Am I right?



Please find below-

1. You need to mention month wise so one week does not really matter. If you are sort of space you can use additional section. You should include all experience and GAPS of your wife, no matter if you claiming points or not. I did mention for 1 month GAP as well.
Now for the GAP period you need to mention that who financially supported your wife during that period and what did she do to occupy herself.

2. Your DOB.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ycchu14 (Sep 14, 2015)

Since I notice most of your are engineer, I am just wondering did anyone get a grant or case officer allocated recently as a general accountant? I applied onshore on 8th Aug with my spouse, still have not heard anything? We are both so frustrated, it is so difficult for us to get a decent job if we are not PR.


----------



## ycchu14 (Sep 14, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just now CO allocated for me. Requested for Japan PCC, which I have applied 2 months back. Now got 28 days to respond. Hope I will get the PCC within that time frame.


As long as you have provided the evidence of applied PCC application, you will not need to have the actual document on your hand or to department within the timeframe. It is only a matter of time for you to get a grant! Good luck and look forward hearing your good news.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

ycchu14 said:


> As long as you have provided the evidence of applied PCC application, you will not need to have the actual document on your hand or to department within the timeframe. It is only a matter of time for you to get a grant! Good luck and look forward hearing your good news.


Oh really? Thank you for your feedback.. its really motivating to me
I have actually applied for Japan PCC by 31 July 2015. they send me a mail stating that it will take more than 2 months time. I have emailed the case officer that email as an evidence that I have applied for PCC already. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Damn... Somebody messed up the tracker sheet...again!

Guys, I understand that we should not unnecessarily call the DIBP office. I would like to know what would be the right time-frame to make the first call to DIBP to enquire about my visa status. It's been almost 2 months since I applied for 189 visa and I am interested in knowing the status of my application. Please advise if it would be right to call them or send them an email at this point. Thanks.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Damn... Somebody messed up the tracker sheet...again!
> 
> Guys, I understand that we should not unnecessarily call the DIBP office. I would like to know what would be the right time-frame to make the first call to DIBP to enquire about my visa status. It's been almost 2 months since I applied for 189 visa and I am interested in knowing the status of my application. Please advise if it would be right to call them or send them an email at this point. Thanks.


Yours grant might be just around the corner. :fingerscrossed:
I would suggest wait this week and if no movement happens you can call on next Tuesday (this one is long weekend at Au). I lodged 189 on 5 Aug and CO contacted for additional doc on 23 Sep, which I already uploaded yesterday. Me too planning to call sometime next week.

Thanks,
S


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Yours grant might be just around the corner. :fingerscrossed:
> I would suggest wait this week and if no movement happens you can call on next Tuesday (this one is long weekend at Au). I lodged 189 on 5 Aug and CO contacted for additional doc on 23 Sep, which I already uploaded yesterday. Me too planning to call sometime next week.
> 
> Thanks,
> S


long weekend? some details on this please..


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> long weekend? some details on this please..


October 5th Monday is a holiday in Australia (Labour day). So he mentioned long weekend


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> October 5th Monday is a holiday in Australia (Labour day). So he mentioned long weekend


ok. thanks.


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

Got CO assigned today - Visa lodge date 14-Aug-2015. 
Asked for additional documents. Uploaded. Clicked on request completed. Waiting again..


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

sandeep.2014 said:


> Got CO assigned today - Visa lodge date 14-Aug-2015.
> Asked for additional documents. Uploaded. Clicked on request completed. Waiting again..


Can you please mention what are the additional documents requested? I have already provided 1st set of documents requested. I am bit apprehensive that it should not come back again to my queue 

Thanks,
S


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

Payslips of from my current employers. I had earlier loaded appointment letter and form 16's. I am sending across 3 slips (Mar, July, Oct) for each year I have worked; for the current year past 3 months. 





SSrng said:


> Can you please mention what are the additional documents requested? I have already provided 1st set of documents requested. I am bit apprehensive that it should not come back again to my queue
> 
> Thanks,
> S


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

SSrng said:


> Can you please mention what are the additional documents requested? I have already provided 1st set of documents requested. I am bit apprehensive that it should not come back again to my queue
> 
> Thanks,
> S


Hi,
can you please clarify "already provided 1st set of documents". did CO ask again second set? Sorry if i misunderstood


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi,
> can you please clarify "already provided 1st set of documents". did CO ask again second set? Sorry if i misunderstood


It was Birth Certificate for spouse and AFP for both. However, we did not stay 12 months in Au and I've been suggested to upload certified copy of immigration stamps in passport. Application status is now in assessment and did not yet hear back from CO further

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

News anyone?


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Dear friends,

Got my direct grant on yesterday.

I give full marks to this site, for helping me out in this project.


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

endlessmoor said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got my direct grant on yesterday.
> 
> I give full marks to this site, for helping me out in this project.


Congrats dear!!

Could you please tell us your timelines.

Thanks


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations !!!






endlessmoor said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got my direct grant on yesterday.
> 
> I give full marks to this site, for helping me out in this project.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

endlessmoor said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got my direct grant on yesterday.
> 
> I give full marks to this site, for helping me out in this project.


Congratulations. .....


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

endlessmoor said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got my direct grant on yesterday.
> 
> I give full marks to this site, for helping me out in this project.


Congratulations buddy. Can you please update your timeline


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I have a question regarding Form 80 uploaded, After the upload is done, do we get any link enabled. Heard from couple of people that they get a link below the Get Health Details link.

can anyone confirm, if they have seen this change.

Wondering if there is any status change (on CO allocation / background processing) related to the visibility of link


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

kgpsan said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding Form 80 uploaded, After the upload is done, do we get any link enabled. Heard from couple of people that they get a link below the Get Health Details link.
> 
> ...


in the document upload page you can see the button for Get Health details, it will redirect to a page for initiating health checkup. 
The status will be changed once the CO is allocated, you will also get an email from immi saying that the status has been changed. Hope this clarifies


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

I am sorry, I think my question has been misunderstood. My Question was for Form 80 upload, After form 80 is uploaded, there seems to be a link appearing below the Get health details.

the new link asks the user to upload the form 80 document (which has already been uploaded), has anybody seen this behaviour ??


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Folks, 
Is it allowed for anyone to pass me the DIPB/ Immigration team number or GSM Adelaide Phone number?

Thank you for your help.

Rgds


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Is 1221 mandatory?*

Hi,

I lodged 189 on 5 Aug and CO asked for further documentation on 23 Sep. There is no movement after I clicked request complete. I called up DIBP today, much to my disappointment they said you can expect a response from CO within 5 weeks. When I mentioned that I wanted to ensure if further documentation is required, the call taker mentioned please upload all possible supporting documents.
I have already updated all employment related documents & form 80. I have dependent applicants as well. Experts, do you suggest to front load form 1221 as well?
(I have frequent business trip history : multiple 1-2 weeks travel in 2010-2012 period)

Thanks,
S


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

sand_hba said:


> Hey Folks,
> Is it allowed for anyone to pass me the DIPB/ Immigration team number or GSM Adelaide Phone number?
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> ...


+61 731367000. This is the number I called yesterday


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*+61 731 367 000*

You can try calling +61 731 367 000, but as it seemed today, they are just giving generic information unless you have applied in June or early july.

Thanks,
Ss



sand_hba said:


> Hey Folks,
> Is it allowed for anyone to pass me the DIPB/ Immigration team number or GSM Adelaide Phone number?
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> ...


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> +61 731367000. This is the number I called yesterday


Hey Abhilash,

THanks for the info.

Rgds


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:

1. My husband did the whole process himself, we got a lot of help and guidance from the people on this forum. really thankful.
2. I see that lot of people have confusion about the documents that are to be uploaded for employment. I will list the one's which I uploaded:
A. Statutory declaration
B. Payslips (for the 1st month of joining and the latest one) 
C. Salary certificate (part B of Form 16)
D. Appointment/Offer letter

Also, we did not upload Form 80 either. I was going to do it today but then I saw those grant letters 

Will keep a check on this forum and would love to be of any help, if needed.

Thanks again everyone!!!!!


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> ...



Many congrats for your GRANT. Enjoy your day.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Many congrats for your GRANT. Enjoy your day.


Hi,

In your signature, there's mentioned CO allocated on 8 Sep & New CO 1 Oct. I assume initially CP asked for medicals. Can you please mention details what the new CO is looking for. If no additional documentation required, how did you actually get notified about new CO?

Thanks,
S


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> ...


Congrats Hkaur! Really happy for you!


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> ...



Congrats hkaur.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> ...


Congratulations hkaur


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

congrats hkaur


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the very best for your future.
Should have been a pleasant surprise for you to receive those grant letters when you were about to submit Form 80


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> 
> In your signature, there's mentioned CO allocated on 8 Sep & New CO 1 Oct. I assume initially CP asked for medicals. Can you please mention details what the new CO is looking for. If no additional documentation required, how did you actually get notified about new CO?
> 
> ...


Hi 

OLD CO requested - Medical for both, Wife's CV,1221,80.
New CO did not request any document. Just received an email today saying that they received requested documents and continue processing my application.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Thanks for the update*



abcmel said:


> Hi
> 
> OLD CO requested - Medical for both, Wife's CV,1221,80.
> New CO did not request any document. Just received an email today saying that they received requested documents and continue processing my application.
> ...


Thanks abcmel for this. I have also uploaded the requested documents and was clueless about what's next. Moreover my concern was - another set of query from new CO would delay it almost infinitely, looking at the rate already CO contacted cases are picked up again for processing.

Sorry, one more quick question. Did you claim any point for partner skills? I am just trying to foresee if I would need to do the same for spouse (though I didn't claim partner points)

Thanks,
S


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Thanks abcmel for this. I have also uploaded the requested documents and was clueless about what's next. Moreover my concern was - another set of query from new CO would delay it almost infinitely, looking at the rate already CO contacted cases are picked up again for processing.
> 
> Sorry, one more quick question. Did you claim any point for partner skills? I am just trying to foresee if I would need to do the same for spouse (though I didn't claim partner points)
> 
> ...


Hi S

I did not claim any point for partner and I am primary applicant in my case.
I think when new CO allocates it just review the docs not reviewed by First CO.
I do not think new CO will start processing your application from start.

Put your signature for better clarity. when did you lodge your application?.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

kgpsan said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding Form 80 uploaded, After the upload is done, do we get any link enabled. Heard from couple of people that they get a link below the Get Health Details link.
> 
> ...


If it is as shown in the attached pic, then it should be normal. Many people have reported this but this does not mean CO is allocated. This is more like a system bug as you can see in the attached pic that even though Form 80 is uploaded, it's still asking for the same in the message at the end.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

That's assuring.

Thanks,
S

|| EOI SUBMITTED- 27-JULY-2015|| 
|| EOI INVITE- 03-August-2015 ||
|| VISA APPLIED- 05-August-2015 ||DOCs UPLOAD- 11-August-15 ||
|| India PCC- 20-AUG-2015 ||
|| MEDICAL- 29-AUG-15 ||CO- 23-Sept-15 ||
|| Request Complete- 29-SEP-15||:clock::clock::clock:



abcmel said:


> Hi S
> 
> I did not claim any point for partner and I am primary applicant in my case.
> I think when new CO allocates it just review the docs not reviewed by First CO.
> ...


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

In Form 80 there is a section where we can provide Contact details of people who live in Australia. Can we provide those details if we have? Are there any risks involved?


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

SSrng said:


> You can try calling +61 731 367 000, but as it seemed today, they are just giving generic information unless you have applied in June or early july.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ss


Thanks Ssrng for the input. 

Thought would seek your collective advice...

I lodged my application on August 3rd itself. got health-check:4th Aug. Got CO assigned on Sept 16 and was contacted for uploading the following:
A: Form 80 
B: PCC (have supplied all countries of more than 12 months..)..
C: Duties on Company letterhead.

My company does not give duties in letterhead as a policy (I have got an email this week stating this).
I have uploaded the various countries I have stayed totalling more than 12 months in total with their PCCs.

I wrote on 17th Sept seeking clarification on which country to seek PCC (point B) for and also what is the way forward for point C.

I uploaded form 80 and pressed "complete request"

I have not heard back since and hence was thinking of calling them.

I discovered this thread today only and I am reading through all the conversation till date..very useful..

I am not using an agent so I am in a fix....Any thoughts/ pointers would be very good.

Thank you all for your collective time.


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> If it is as shown in the attached pic, then it should be normal. Many people have reported this but this does not mean CO is allocated. This is more like a system bug as you can see in the attached pic that even though Form 80 is uploaded, it's still asking for the same in the message at the end.


Thanks for confirming. Your reply sounds bit encouraging.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

i lodged visa on 4th august but still no CO assigned.
But i see in the above posts that people who lodged at 10th aug have received a mail from CO.
Can someone please elaborate what that means.
From what i know CO is assigned as per date of visa lodged. So, any idea howcome 4th aug visa no CO assigned but 10th aug visa CO is assigned.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

cheetu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i lodged visa on 4th august but still no CO assigned.
> But i see in the above posts that people who lodged at 10th aug have received a mail from CO.
> ...


Heyy Cheetu

There are instances when the files are under checks. There could be various reasons. 
You might want to call up the Immi Dept and check if your file has been assigned a case officer. It is recommended to call in the morning hours for better responses.

Do not panic. 

Best of luck for everything ahead. 
Cheers


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*On the same boat*



sand_hba said:


> Thanks Ssrng for the input.
> 
> Thought would seek your collective advice...
> 
> ...


Hey,
Mine is also much similar case. I am doing the process myself, with great help of all the experts here. 
CO has requested for Spouse's Birth Certificate and Australia PCC (though we have never stayed a total of 12 months in any other country than India). I wrote to DIBP on 23 Sep with all scan of passport immigration stamp, but without any response.
However I did not apply AFP (Aus PCC), got the passport stamps certified by notary and uploaded in other category (mentioning in description - Australia stay duration less than 12 months). Much to my relief, today on my call to DIBP, the person said if it is not even 12 months, PCC should not be required, just attach sufficient proof.

For duties on company letterhead, I am sure not many company would list down actual responsibilities in detail, they just provide service certificate with tenure and role mentioned. I would suggest you use the same declaration used for ACS. (e.g I used Statutory Declaration)

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
S

|| EOI SUBMITTED- 27-JULY-2015|| 
|| EOI INVITE- 03-August-2015 ||
|| VISA APPLIED- 05-August-2015 ||DOCs UPLOAD- 11-August-15 ||
|| India PCC- 20-AUG-2015 ||
|| MEDICAL- 29-AUG-15 ||CO- 23-Sept-15 ||
|| Request Complete- 29-SEP-15||


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy Cheetu
> 
> There are instances when the files are under checks. There could be various reasons.
> You might want to call up the Immi Dept and check if your file has been assigned a case officer. It is recommended to call in the morning hours for better responses.
> ...


can anyone tell me the phone number.. where to call?


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

cheetu said:


> can anyone tell me the phone number.. where to call?



You can call +61 731 367 000 next week. I called them today and as per the response processing time is slow now. When I mentioned I lodged Visa in August, he mentioned they are processing pending June & July applicants with priority now. Sorry, I know it doesn't sound much encouraging.

Hope you get a response soon, can be a direct grant as well w/o CO contact. So you can wait for another week perhaps. Please note, starting from coming Sunday, time difference will be 5.30 hours.

Thanks,
S


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> In Form 80 there is a section where we can provide Contact details of people who live in Australia. Can we provide those details if we have? Are there any risks involved?


Yes you can give details of your friends or relatives in Australia. 
No harm at all.


----------



## HarperLee (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello
Any update/ good news from anyone who applied in early august???


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Not from my end... im feeling a tad frustrated lol.

I wrote my agent today to see if he has been contacted, but he did not reply. I guess I'll have to wait 'till tuesday.. (this is a long weekend right?)


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey Xabier84

We are sailing in the same boat, I also lodged on 7th Aug and no sign of CO contact.

BTW, I called them last noon, firstly normal IVR played that we have load for applications and all but after I got through and a lady picked and very politely explained me the complete process after the CO allocation as she thought CO contacted me and asked for further documents.

After, I explained my case that I am not being contacted by the department, so she took my details and told that application is definitely in progress and there multiple checks that are carried out when Australian Visa is granted, so it's normal and would need to wait.
Also, she told me that all documents are in place and there is no further requirement.

She was very polite and was never in hurry during the call as she listened to me patiently and then explained me everything.

Hope all left over applications hear the Good News soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey Kariznin!

That is somehow relieving... Thanks for sharing.

We all try to stay strong and be patient but I just can't help thinking about it lol

Good luck and a Speedy grant to you


----------



## hdv (Sep 6, 2015)

Got CO assigned today and askedfor further details. I logged my visa on 18th aug.
wanted to keep you all updated.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

hdv said:


> Got CO assigned today and askedfor further details. I logged my visa on 18th aug.
> wanted to keep you all updated.


What details asked by CO and which team....


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> In Form 80 there is a section where we can provide Contact details of people who live in Australia. Can we provide those details if we have? Are there any risks involved?


Hi 

You can provide detail. But make sure you do not leave any field blank. Like you need to provide reference employment detail as well like Employer name, job title.. etc


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

hdv said:


> Got CO assigned today and askedfor further details. I logged my visa on 18th aug.
> wanted to keep you all updated.


Is there any change in the application status in ImmiAccount or you received email from CO.
What is the application status in ImmiAccount now.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Any news? It seems like that immigration people are too much into long weekend. well they definitely deserve good holidays since they have been too busy in getting rid of huge backlog and working really hard. 

But this wait is simply killing me, counting days from 21st August 

so far no allocation of case officer 
damn frustrating


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Hi OLD CO requested - Medical for both, Wife's CV,1221,80. New CO did not request any document. Just received an email today saying that they received requested documents and continue processing my application. Thanks abcmel


I have been asked the same documents (form1221, CV, masters degree mark sheets ) by the officer on 14th September. I filed my visa on 3rd August. So far no update.

0com.apple.coreui.csi{0001-0000-0000-0001-0000-0000-0000-0084-0055-00b5-0000-0000-0000-


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

aarvi08 said:


> I have been asked the same documents (form1221, CV, masters degree mark sheets ) by the officer on 14th September. I filed my visa on 3rd August. So far no update.
> 
> 0com.apple.coreui.csi{0001-0000-0000-0001-0000-0000-0000-0084-0055-00b5-0000-0000-0000-


Hi 

When did you complete your request?. Well in my case i got response in 25 days.
Nowadays DIBP is fully busy and you may expect some delay.
However if you have completed request already and clicked on Request complete button in Your IMMI account, Then most likely you will get response by next week.


----------



## hdv (Sep 6, 2015)

I was asked for 2 more pcc. One of them is Singapore which they dnt give. And for other I dnt qualify to obtain the pcc, so I need to send a mail regarding the same.


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

I got 70 points with visa 489 submitted in May , 70 points with visa 189 submitted in August. Should I withdraw or suspend visa 489?


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

hdv said:


> Got CO assigned today and askedfor further details. I logged my visa on 18th aug.
> wanted to keep you all updated.


Could I ask which visa subclass you applied for? I also applied on 18th Aug for visa 189 with 70 points, but haven't received any invitation?


----------



## hdv (Sep 6, 2015)

Visa 189.
I think its a long weekend for them now so you should expect something by 7th oct.
wish you luck too.


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the phone number of the Adelaide centre. 

Interim update: Spoke to them yesterday and yes they are really busy and emails are currently being answered in 35 days (instead of the standard 7 days).
On stating that I had replied seeking some clarifications and I could get working on the next steps if I got the clarifications..she listened to me and put me on hold and checked up the application details and let me know that the documents seems alright and the application is progressing.

Rgds


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Nainaa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any news? It seems like that immigration people are too much into long weekend. well they definitely deserve good holidays since they have been too busy in getting rid of huge backlog and working really hard.
> 
> ...


Wait for approximately 20 days to hear from CO..


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Wait for approximately 20 days to hear from CO..


Thanks for giving an estimation of time. I think I might hear from CO around like between 14 to 16.
Lets see


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

hdv said:


> Visa 189.
> I think its a long weekend for them now so you should expect something by 7th oct.
> wish you luck too.


Thank you! 
Just one more question. I applied visa 489 first with 70 points and visa 189 with 70 points as well. Still no invitation either of them. Friends suggest me to withdraw visa 489. Should I withdraw or suspend it? Pls help


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Someone in the July thread been told that CO's are working with backlog of June & July applicants on priority.


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dear Friends, I have lodged my Visa application on 20 August, submitted Medicals and PCC is left. There is one query regarding PCC if someone could help. 
Is it necessary to get PCC from each city where you lived during last 10 years or only PCC of current City would be sufficient?


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

aliafzal502 said:


> Dear Friends, I have lodged my Visa application on 20 August, submitted Medicals and PCC is left. There is one query regarding PCC if someone could help.
> Is it necessary to get PCC from each city where you lived during last 10 years or only PCC of current City would be sufficient?


Dear, 

PCC is issued at country level. One have to obtain one PCC for one country. I am sure, it will be same in Pakistan too. Check with your passport authorities in Pak.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Thanks for giving an estimation of time. I think I might hear from CO around like between 14 to 16.
> Lets see


Heyy there.
do ping me if you get any update. Are you onshore or offshore applicant?

I applied on 20th. Not expecting anything until 3rd week of August though. Should get some info by the end of october. 

Long wait. Its useless to count days from start of oct. long way to go. 

Best of luck for everything.
Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy there.
> do ping me if you get any update. Are you onshore or offshore applicant?
> 
> I applied on 20th. Not expecting anything until 3rd week of August though. Should get some info by the end of october.
> ...


Given the information floating that June/July applicants are being processed on priority, I believe that might be true to be on the safer side. I personally hope to get a CO contact anytime after 12th Oct.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

MM1108 said:


> Dear,
> 
> PCC is issued at country level. One have to obtain one PCC for one country. I am sure, it will be same in Pakistan too. Check with your passport authorities in Pak.


In Pakistan it is issued at District level


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Yes... i am too July applicant... and if you look at the excel sheet.. we people are kind of left behind with no update what so ever...
so hoping that in next week they will clear the back log and then come to you...

still amazed the way they cleared August before june and july... people seems lucky that they got direct grant...

Anyways.. i have seen they have started taking application with the similar system like in invitation... now each week they presents the end date upto which they have taken the visa lodged date... to show the transparency of system


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Yes... i am too July applicant... and if you look at the excel sheet.. we people are kind of left behind with no update what so ever...
> so hoping that in next week they will clear the back log and then come to you...
> 
> still amazed the way they cleared August before june and july... people seems lucky that they got direct grant...
> ...


Heyy

That is great news that the backlog is being cleared. 
Also, them taking application like visa system, that is date wise clearance per week is through an official system or just a guess? I hope that comes into action. That would be hugely benifical and would work in a systematic manner. 

One wouldnt have to worry about backlogs and stuffs then.

Cheers mate.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> That is great news that the backlog is being cleared.
> Also, them taking application like visa system, that is date wise clearance per week is through an official system or just a guess? I hope that comes into action. That would be hugely benifical and would work in a systematic manner.
> ...


Yes mate...

they are clearing the application as date wise... look at the link below..

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

I think this is the reason.. they were asking callers to wait till october.. because this is the new system they come across.. which will make thr incoming calls very less...


Still doubt i have is... i am july 4th applicant.. how come i got CO allocation already...


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Yes mate...
> 
> they are clearing the application as date wise... look at the link below..
> 
> ...


Heyy

It just says that the processing dates are till 2nd July. However, there have been august applicants geting their files assessed. I think the backlogs are being cleared fow july applicants as they say that they will have to give decision by 90 days of application. Therefore, maybe that 90 days is coming to and end so they have to get things going. 

Cheers


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> It just says that the processing dates are till 2nd July. However, there have been august applicants geting their files assessed. I think the backlogs are being cleared fow july applicants as they say that they will have to give decision by 90 days of application. Therefore, maybe that 90 days is coming to and end so they have to get things going.
> 
> Cheers


But if you visit July thread... thr are number of people... waiting for any update....
so surely thr is something going on


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> But if you visit July thread... thr are number of people... waiting for any update....
> 
> so surely thr is something going on



Hopefully all backlogs get cleared soon for july applicants.


----------



## hdv (Sep 6, 2015)

Minhi, when did you logged your visa?
I dont know much of the things but definitely learning from all the people here. 
May be someone of the case can help you as I don't want to pass the wrong statement.


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Hi
> 
> You can provide detail. But make sure you do not leave any field blank. Like you need to provide reference employment detail as well like Employer name, job title.. etc


BUt what if I don't have any known pwerson in Australi, Should I not leave those boxes as blank ?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

topmahajan said:


> BUt what if I don't have any known pwerson in Australi, Should I not leave those boxes as blank ?


You can leave it blank. Or simply put n/a.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

gurudev said:


> You can leave it blank. Or simply put n/a.


Put Not Applicable. Do not use any short form.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

abcmel said:


> Put Not Applicable. Do not use any short form.


Are there any special instructions of not using n/a? I've used n/a. I don't think that should be an issue until and unless DIBP says otherwise.


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Hello

The folks who have got their Visa grants, did you happen to attach your Resume/CV also? Is it recommended to attach?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Kishore_kumar said:


> Hello
> 
> The folks who have got their Visa grants, did you happen to attach your Resume/CV also? Is it recommended to attach?


Not mandatory. The current trend is that COs have asked for the CV from quite a few visa applicants. To be on the safer side, no harm in front loading it. I did it today.


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Thanks Gurudev. I'll also upload the resume plus the latest pay slips. Completed filling the Form-80 for myself and spouse today. Man it is tiring, especially checking the passport pages with microscopic vision to get foreign travel dates.

Going by the current trend, I hope people who lodged their visas in August and provided all documents will get CO or grant in October


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

abcmel said:


> Put Not Applicable. Do not use any short form.


Check Q: 25 in Form 80. It clearly mentions, "put N/A if Not applicable".


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

Last three days were almost dry one. Hope new news will start from tomorrow.


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Perhaps because it's a holiday in Australia today.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

MM1108 said:


> Last three days were almost dry one. Hope new news will start from tomorrow.


I hope so. The only thing I'm worried about is my PCC - My police verification got through on 26th Sep. but still no progress as the PCC status still shows police verification pending. I don't want the CO to come asking for the PCC and i have to wait for a minimum of 28 days after that. I don't know what else to do to expedite things. Hope I upload the PCC before CO allocation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Kishore_kumar said:


> Thanks Gurudev. I'll also upload the resume plus the latest pay slips. Completed filling the Form-80 for myself and spouse today. Man it is tiring, especially checking the passport pages with microscopic vision to get foreign travel dates.
> 
> Going by the current trend, I hope people who lodged their visas in August and provided all documents will get CO or grant in October


Don't worry, things will fall in place for you and all of us. Patience is the key here though that is the most overused word on this forum


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Kishore_kumar said:


> Hello
> 
> The folks who have got their Visa grants, did you happen to attach your Resume/CV also? Is it recommended to attach?


Not mandatory, only very few applicants have been asked to do that. 
I'd say give form 80 a preference over CV and front load form 80.
All the best.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

gurudev said:


> I hope so. The only thing I'm worried about is my PCC - My police verification got through on 26th Sep. but still no progress as the PCC status still shows police verification pending. I don't want the CO to come asking for the PCC and i have to wait for a minimum of 28 days after that. I don't know what else to do to expedite things. Hope I upload the PCC before CO allocation :fingerscrossed:


do not wait after local police visit. go to your district SP office. you have to bribe them too(sometimes) just like your local police.

after 6 days of my police visit at address, one of my friend told me this and when i went there (SP Office) , they were waiting for me.  i paid another 500 bucks and my file moved in half day.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Kishore_kumar said:


> Perhaps because it's a holiday in Australia today.



Guys Gem1210390 got direct grant today.................


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

sri2107 said:


> Guys Gem1210390 got direct grant today.................


Congrats...all the best ..hope rest too receive the grant soon


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Congrats...all the best ..hope rest too receive the grant soon



Those who got grant today..please update us...the wait is too long...


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Congrats  , hopefully more from the thread will get their grant soon


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Not mandatory. The current trend is that COs have asked for the CV from quite a few visa applicants. To be on the safer side, no harm in front loading it. I did it today.


Is this CV need to be in any specific format and with any specific details? Or the CV I use to apply for a job can be used here?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

R.P.G said:


> do not wait after local police visit. go to your district SP office. you have to bribe them too(sometimes) just like your local police.
> 
> after 6 days of my police visit at address, one of my friend told me this and when i went there (SP Office) , they were waiting for me.  i paid another 500 bucks and my file moved in half day.


I've bribed them once at the time of police verification  I was told that now they've sent it to the police headquarters where they'll be updating the status online. This should happen anytime today or tomorrow. But somehow I feel I'll have to follow-up there as well :confused2::noidea:


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

topmahajan said:


> Is this CV need to be in any specific format and with any specific details? Or the CV I use to apply for a job can be used here?


I uploaded it in a format where each job and project mentioned my roles and responsibilities in alignment (thought not 100% match) with what I mentioned in the ACS work reference letters. In my opinion that should suffice and that is what they'll be bothered about.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

gurudev said:


> I've bribed them once at the time of police verification  I was told that now they've sent it to the police headquarters where they'll be updating the status online. This should happen anytime today or tomorrow. But somehow I feel I'll have to follow-up there as well :confused2::noidea:



Hi there, 
In what cases 1221 is requested by CO - Can you please let me know if experts have any clear idea?

Thanks,
S


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

*Experience Count in EOI*

Hi

Don't know whether it is the right place to record this message or not?

I am new to forum and i have a question regarding EOI submission. hope the experts in forum can answer very well.

I have received my skill assessment from CPA Aus and they have recognized my work experience for 3.5 years whereas in actual i possess 9 years experience.

Please advise what should i write while submitting EOI?

Should i write experience of 3.5 years which CPA recognised or the actual one?

It will effect my points badly.....waiting for suggestions.


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

hello all 

Case officer is assigned today and requested for medical , form 80 and functional English for spouse as she is taking ielts on 24th oct and will take 13 days for result ... How I can ask case officer to give 5 more additional days for spouse functional English proof ..


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

yogesh2918 said:


> hello all
> 
> Case officer is assigned today and requested for medical , form 80 and functional English for spouse as she is taking ielts on 24th oct and will take 13 days for result ... How I can ask case officer to give 5 more additional days for spouse functional English proof ..


Pls check the following link:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

You can prove functional english by providing evidence for one of the points mentioned on the link. This should not take long.

Else, you can always request for extension by clearly letting the CO know that you have applied for IELTS, I am sure they would understand this. Just be as clear and transparent as possible.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

yogesh2918 said:


> hello all
> 
> Case officer is assigned today and requested for medical , form 80 and functional English for spouse as she is taking ielts on 24th oct and will take 13 days for result ... How I can ask case officer to give 5 more additional days for spouse functional English proof ..


Congrats on your CO allocation. 

What you can possibly do is take a snap shot of your wife's online IELTS application form which would clearly indicate the exam date. CO's are very much aware that it would take 13 days for the results to be declared. Explain the same to your CO along with the snapshot. This should suffice for them to extend your deadline to submit the requested documents.

All the best.


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

yogesh2918 said:


> hello all
> 
> Case officer is assigned today and requested for medical , form 80 and functional English for spouse as she is taking ielts on 24th oct and will take 13 days for result ... How I can ask case officer to give 5 more additional days for spouse functional English proof ..


Yogesh,

You can write a mail to CO and show evidence of IELTS bookings. They will easily give you extension. 

Also,please provide your timelines. Your visa lodge date specifically.


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you guys for d information ... I have lodged my visa on 11th August


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

Do I need to address case officer name in that email and send it to GSM @ Adelaide


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't know whether it is the right place to record this message or not?
> 
> ...



Mark 5.5 years as non-relevant work experience and 3.5 as relevant experience (with the details on the dates)

What will this do - 
1. Will tell them that you were working for 5.5 years but not claiming any points for this.
2. will tell them that you're only claiming points for 3.5 years (which should be the case as per your assessment output) 


Also, just to let you know, since they have evaluated your 3.5 years only as skilled work experience, it means you can ONLY CLAIM points for these 3.5 years not more than that. 
Over-claiming your points can end up having visa rejections.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

yogesh2918 said:


> Do I need to address case officer name in that email and send it to GSM @ Adelaide


You definitely can write a mail to the same id, but least can you expect a response soon, going by the trend. I would say you can try uploading some of alternative functional english proof or IELTS booking receipt and click on request cmplete. It is taking a minimum of 2-3 weeks now for next CO allocation after request complete is done and you will be able to upload further supporting documents in the mean time. This way you can buy the time you need.
Else, try calling DIBP directly, before you drop the mail. Once you have sent the mail, on call you might get a turnaround time of 35 days for getting a resply on the mail.

Thanks,
S


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

So I can click request complete button after sending e mail to them with proof of ielts test booking


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Mark 5.5 years as non-relevant work experience and 3.5 as relevant experience (with the details on the dates)
> 
> What will this do -
> 1. Will tell them that you were working for 5.5 years but not claiming any points for this.
> ...


Hello

Thanks for the information.

Just a few more queries.

1. If i show 3.5 years exp it will get my points down to 60. Is there any possibility that immigration officer consider my experience in full rather than rely on CPA output?

2. What are chances of getting invitation at 60 points?

Thanks


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

yogesh2918 said:


> So I can click request complete button after sending e mail to them with proof of ielts test booking


That is my suggestion going by current trend. I have done request complete on 29 Sep and not expecting any update before end of next week. You can wait for mail reply until 28 Oct and do request complete post that. Anyhow within 2 weeks from that you will have IELTS report and can upload it before CO comes back again.

Thanks,
S


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


Mohnish,
Please post in relevant forum. There are multiple relevant threads. Hope you understand posting here interrupts other discussions which are more relevant to this thread in particular.
I know, we all are looking here for expert advices, just posting in right place helps you and others better.

Thanks,
S


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

SSrng said:


> Hi there,
> In what cases 1221 is requested by CO - Can you please let me know if experts have any clear idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> S


No clear cut criteria - most of us are going by the trend of how many applicants were asked by the CO for 1221. There are a few who got direct grants without submitting either Form 80 or 1221. But you don't know if you'll be that lucky one or not. So it is always safe and time saving to front upload as many documents as possible. It will only make your case stronger and help CO give you a DIRECT GRANT.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


Answers: 
1. Case officer will only consider points for the time which has been assessed i.e. 3.5 years. 

2. Which occupation?


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Answers:
> 1. Case officer will only consider points for the time which has been assessed i.e. 3.5 years.
> 
> 2. Which occupation?


For Accountant occupation, what are the chances of getting invitation?

Or what are other ways to increase my points? Can i apply re-assessments to CPA with additional documentations?

Thanks


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't know whether it is the right place to record this message or not?
> 
> ...


Hi, Your Experience counting for points would be 3.5 years.


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Congrats on your CO allocation.
> 
> What you can possibly do is take a snap shot of your wife's online IELTS application form which would clearly indicate the exam date. CO's are very much aware that it would take 13 days for the results to be declared. Explain the same to your CO along with the snapshot. This should suffice for them to extend your deadline to submit the requested documents.
> 
> All the best.


Hey Culedude555, IS there any deadline given by CO to upload docs? I didnt see it in my email. Maybe I should check again.

Could you also add me to the WA group..have sent you PM..

Thanks..


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Guys Gem1210390 got direct grant today.................



Good to hear it! All the best!


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

Received my grant this morning.*

Some background: I applied offshore through a MARA agent based in Brisbane. I applied with 65 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 20 for English; didn't claim any points for work experience). I didn't have any CO contact and my status did not change from "Application received" until today. I also didn't upload the supplementary forms, 80 and 1221.

Thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge.
Best of luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations!!!




SetFree said:


> Received my grant this morning.*
> 
> Some background: I applied offshore through a MARA agent based in Brisbane. I applied with 65 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 20 for English; didn't claim any points for work experience). I didn't have any CO contact and my status did not change from "Application received" until today. I also didn't upload the supplementary forms, 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sand_hba said:


> Hey Culedude555, IS there any deadline given by CO to upload docs? I didnt see it in my email. Maybe I should check again.
> 
> Could you also add me to the WA group..have sent you PM..
> 
> Thanks..


Hey,

You have to provide the requested documents to the CO within 28 days from the day they were requested.

Also, we do not have a specific WA group. Its a whatsapp group for August applicants.

Thanks.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

visa lodged on 4th aug.. all docs already frontloaded.
still CO not assigned.
any update guys?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

SetFree said:


> Received my grant this morning.*
> 
> Some background: I applied offshore through a MARA agent based in Brisbane. I applied with 65 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 20 for English; didn't claim any points for work experience). I didn't have any CO contact and my status did not change from "Application received" until today. I also didn't upload the supplementary forms, 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!:rockon:


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

SetFree said:


> Received my grant this morning.*
> 
> Some background: I applied offshore through a MARA agent based in Brisbane. I applied with 65 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 20 for English; didn't claim any points for work experience). I didn't have any CO contact and my status did not change from "Application received" until today. I also didn't upload the supplementary forms, 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! All the best for the next steps!


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Hey,
> 
> You have to provide the requested documents to the CO within 28 days from the day they were requested.
> 
> ...


Hey! thanks for the inputs.

Could I be added to that group then? Should I PM you the number? Do let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

gurudev said:


> No clear cut criteria - most of us are going by the trend of how many applicants were asked by the CO for 1221. There are a few who got direct grants without submitting either Form 80 or 1221. But you don't know if you'll be that lucky one or not. So it is always safe and time saving to front upload as many documents as possible. It will only make your case stronger and help CO give you a DIRECT GRANT.



I know, once CO is allocated & requests for additional document implies your application is again pushed to wait indefinitely. Can you please let me know if you were able to edit 1221 online or printed, filled & scanned to upload? Did you complete it for all co-applicants?

Thanks,
S


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

case officer contact established.

Apparently my agent(brother) hadnt uploaded form 80. Case officer asked for form 80 and said they couldnt verify my PTE results. So I sent them PTE results from the website iteslf. told Persaon to send it to Immi Aus, Visa section.

BEst of luck to all waiting
Cheers


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

One more got direct grant. Srilatha. Occupation code 261313.. applied on 25th Aug.

Cheers


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

You need to edit---print----sign----scan and upload.
I front loaded for myself and wife 1221 and 80



SSrng said:


> I know, once CO is allocated & requests for additional document implies your application is again pushed to wait indefinitely. Can you please let me know if you were able to edit 1221 online or printed, filled & scanned to upload? Did you complete it for all co-applicants?
> 
> Thanks,
> S


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Cheetu,
What is your occupation code? 

We had lodged on 7th Aug. Exactly 2 months now.. No sign of anything.. 



cheetu said:


> visa lodged on 4th aug.. all docs already frontloaded.
> still CO not assigned.
> any update guys?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

SSrng said:


> I know, once CO is allocated & requests for additional document implies your application is again pushed to wait indefinitely. Can you please let me know if you were able to edit 1221 online or printed, filled & scanned to upload? Did you complete it for all co-applicants?
> 
> Thanks,
> S


1. Download "PDFill PDF Tools (Free)" tool.
2. Go to Option 2. - Split and Reorder pages.
3. Select the 1221 or 80 pdf file.
4. It will ask you the from and to page to split. As you want to split all pages - enter '1' in "From" field and the last page no. (say '18') in "To" field.
5. Save the split file in a folder.
4. Use "Adobe Acrobat DC" to open the split file and edit the same. You can download the 1 month trial version of "Adobe Acrobat DC" for free.
5. For signatures you can either take a print out of the page to be signed on, manually sign and merge the page back to the Form 80 or 1221 using "Adobe Acrobat DC" OR you could follow the following steps:
5.1 Scan your signatures on a blank paper in .GIF file format.
5.2 Open the Form 80/1221 in Adobe Reader.
5.3 Go to "Fill & Sign" on the top right corner
5.4 Click drop down arrow next to "Place Signature" option and upload the scanned .GIF image in step 5.1.
5.5 Click on "Place Signature" and you will automatically see the signature in place of the mouse pointer. 
5.6 Place the signatures in the blank space designated for your signatures. 
5.7 Save the document and your are done!!

Hope this helps!

Yes I uploaded Form 80/1221 for both me and my wife.

cheers,
Guru


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

abhira said:


> Hi Cheetu,
> What is your occupation code?
> 
> We had lodged on 7th Aug. Exactly 2 months now.. No sign of anything..


my occupation code is 261313


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi all

I got my golden email today and its a direct grant.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Congratulations*



Srilatha said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my golden email today and its a direct grant.


Congratulations & All the best for future.

A quick question here: did you upload form 1221?

Thanks,
S


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my golden email today and its a direct grant.


Super. Congratulations


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Some hope of light:
Now the last date of application filed under process is shown as 14 Aug. You can check out the link -

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

Early August applicants can hope to get a response soon.

Thanks,
S


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear All,

I finally got CO allocated today! Asked for PCC for both applicants (although we had already submitted the PCCs.) Anyway, uploaded the PCC again and clicked the request complete button. Also, replied to the email from CO with PCCs as attachment.

Cheers!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Srilatha said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my golden email today and its a direct grant.


Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb::thumb::rockon:


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally got CO allocated today! Asked for PCC for both applicants (although we had already submitted the PCCs.) Anyway, uploaded the PCC again and clicked the request complete button. Also, replied to the email from CO with PCCs as attachment.
> 
> Cheers!


Confratulations on CO allocation. Did you have PCC for more than one country?

Thanks,
S


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally got CO allocated today! Asked for PCC for both applicants (although we had already submitted the PCCs.) Anyway, uploaded the PCC again and clicked the request complete button. Also, replied to the email from CO with PCCs as attachment.
> 
> Cheers!


Seems the CO is stressed out and missed the PCC already uploaded. We're waiting so desperately and then this happens. I hope it doesn't delay your grant. All the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

SSrng said:


> Congratulations & All the best for future.
> 
> A quick question here: did you upload form 1221?
> 
> ...


I front loaded all docs except Form 1221 and CV.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my golden email today and its a direct grant.


sooo..quick..and lucky! congrats.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Wait process is killing...


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Had a question on filling Form 80.
In the address history table, there are only 5 rows to fill the address details in the last 10 years.

Does it mean that 5 entries are enough , please provide your thoughts on the same !!


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Had a question on filling Form 80.
> In the address history table, there are only 5 rows to fill the address details in the last 10 years.
> ...


If you have stayed in more than 5 different addresses, fill them up in chronological order here and in last page, Part T provide the Question number and declare other addresses in last 10 years with duration.

Thanks,
S


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Had a question on filling Form 80.
> In the address history table, there are only 5 rows to fill the address details in the last 10 years.
> ...


No, you have to provide all the addresses where you have resided in the last 10 years. Since 5 rows are not sufficient, provide this information on the ''additional information'' page which generally is the last page.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks guys, but I am a bit confused here!!

The note section in the Address History table says the following:
"Provide your address history in chronological order with no gaps in the timeline.If there are gaps please provide explanation in Additional Information' section"

So when you fill the address details in descending order of date(with current address at the top), there wouldn't be any gaps between the entries , right!!

So i am not so sure , when they say that you need to provide explanation for gaps in timeline??

Please provide your thoughts on the same!!!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Thanks guys, but I am a bit confused here!!
> 
> The note section in the Address History table says the following:
> "Provide your address history in chronological order with no gaps in the timeline.If there are gaps please provide explanation in Additional Information' section"
> ...


Is there any time duration in the last 10 years that you're not mentioning the address for?

If not then it's straight forward. If you are listing all the addresses that you have stayed at in the last 10 years then you don't need to account for any gaps because you have covered all the time period in the last 10 years. 

Makes sense?


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

No the issue is if I have more than 5 different addresses to mention.
The address history table has only 5 rows to enter details, and the note section in the Address History table mentions the following:
"Provide your address history in chronological order with no gaps in the timeline.If there are gaps please provide explanation in Additional Information' section"

In this case , what are they meaning by clarification is the confusion from my side !!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> No the issue is if I have more than 5 different addresses to mention.
> The address history table has only 5 rows to enter details, and the note section in the Address History table mentions the following:
> "Provide your address history in chronological order with no gaps in the timeline.If there are gaps please provide explanation in Additional Information' section"
> 
> In this case , what are they meaning by clarification is the confusion from my side !!


Mention the 6th address onwards in part T. Part T is designated for additional information be it addresses that don't fit in the space provided or be it gaps in addresses.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks guys for the update.
Meanwhile I can see couple of people with CO allocation , where they asked for Form 80.
I got my CO allocated today and he too has asked for Form 80.

Any idea how long it usually takes after submitting Form 80 to get a decision on the visa nowadays??


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Thanks guys for the update.
> Meanwhile I can see couple of people with CO allocation , where they asked for Form 80.
> I got my CO allocated today and he too has asked for Form 80.
> 
> Any idea how long it usually takes after submitting Form 80 to get a decision on the visa nowadays??


Per the current trend, do not expect the CO to come back to your file for at least 4 weeks from the day of initial contact.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the update.

I just saw that the CO had sent me two emails.
One requesting Form 80 and the other for the PTE score.

I had uploaded the PTE Test Score Report much earlier.
Do I need to go to PTE website and send the Score Reports separately also in this case???


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

R.P.G said:


> sooo..quick..and lucky! congrats.


Thanks a lot R.P.G


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I just saw that the CO had sent me two emails.
> One requesting Form 80 and the other for the PTE score.
> ...


Yes, it has been observed that applicants who appeared for PTE are requested for their score reports to be sent to DIBP through the PTE website. Submit your Form 80 through your IMMI account and also send the same by replying to the e-mail. Once done, click on the ''request complete'' button.

Would appreciate if you could please update your timeline.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sure cooldude, 

I will update my timeline.

Meanwhile if I have to send my score report , to what Institution/Organization should I send the Score Report??

Can you please help me out


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Sure cooldude,
> 
> I will update my timeline.
> 
> ...


I think you have to send this out to DIBP. However, am not cent percent sure about this. You might as well check this out with people on this forum who were in a similar situation. All the best.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello Guys 

I received my direct grant for me and wife on 7th October, 1057 hours India time exactly on the 60th day after lodging my application. 

I front loaded all the documents with form 80, Form 1221 as well as cv for both applicants. 

Thanks all for your support and guidance all throughout this process, it made my grant journey easy and convenient as I could discuss all possible thoughts with you guys. 

P. S. There is a small mistake in my grant letter(not my wife's) the address mentioned is the address in Brisbane where I stayed during a Business trip in 2012-13. 
After checking all the documents I uploaded I found out that I never wrote this address completely anywhere in my documentation, then checked my grant letter and found out that the client ID that is assigned to me seems to be a very old one as compared to the client ID in my wife's letter. 
So, this may be the case as when I was there in Australia my business visa was getting converted to subclass 457 but was then cancelled by my employer at a very later stage and that time they may have created my ID. 
So, this time they had my previous details and used the same one in my grant letter. 
Already, mailed them with this concern and hopefully I'll get my updated grant letter . 

Regards 
Kariznin


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

With the grace of God ,I just received my Direct Grant for Software Eng. code.Thanks everyone for all your wise advices/suggestions
I know I am not active on this thread but I was following you guys from quite sometime specially Keeda and Gaurav suggestions are true to the core.

In sometime I will update my signature.
Best Wishes for everyone......


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

VDwivedi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With the grace of God ,I just received my Direct Grant for Software Eng. code.Thanks everyone for all your wise advices/suggestions
> I know I am not active on this thread but I was following you guys from quite sometime specially Keeda and Gaurav suggestions are true to the core.
> ...


Congrats and the very best for your future life.....

Could you please update your timeline?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Cngrats Dwivedi,
Please share your timelines.... for people to get an idea of the time taken.



VDwivedi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With the grace of God ,I just received my Direct Grant for Software Eng. code.Thanks everyone for all your wise advices/suggestions
> I know I am not active on this thread but I was following you guys from quite sometime specially Keeda and Gaurav suggestions are true to the core.
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Mate.....



Kariznin said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I received my direct grant for me and wife on 7th October, 1057 hours India time exactly on the 60th day after lodging my application.
> 
> ...


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola Amigos,

I received my direct grant for me and wife on 7th October, exactly on the 49th day after lodging my application(similar to Gaurav case)

I front loaded all the documents with form 80, as well as cv for both applicants. 

Thanks all for your support it made my grant journey easy and convenient as I could discuss all possible thoughts with you guys. 

Positive manifestation is also played important role for me in this case.Thanks to the Almighty

__________________

Primary Applicant (Self) || Secondary Applicant (Wife)
IELTS: One Failed attempt and wasted 6 months (6.5 was the score and Techies should avoid unless good in writing)
PTE:[/B] Cleared on 19 May (L:70,R:65,S:83, W: 69)
ACS +ve Outcome: 20-Jul-2015 (261313:Software Eng.)
EOI - Subclass 189(65pts): 21-Jul-2015(Submission), 03-Aug-2015(Invited)
Visa Lodged: 20-Aug-2015
98% of the Docs uploaded: 25-Aug-2015
PCC: 03-Sept-2015
Medicals: 05-Sept-2015
Form 80: 30-Sept-2015(uploaded after suggested by Forum Sr.)
Direct Grant: 07-Oct-2015


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Buddy and best wishes for all


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Suku and many congratulations to Dwivedi.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

SSrng said:


> Confratulations on CO allocation. Did you have PCC for more than one country?
> 
> Thanks,
> S


Yes. One for me and two countries for spouse.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Seems the CO is stressed out and missed the PCC already uploaded. We're waiting so desperately and then this happens. I hope it doesn't delay your grant. All the best.:fingerscrossed:


I called them up and they said you have to wait for 28 days in any case. Not fair when I had already submitted all documents.


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Hello All

Received Direct Grant of Visa on 08-Oct-15. Visa Lodged on 26-Aug-15. Except for Resume and Form 1221 I uploaded everything upfront. In fact I uploaded the Form-80 only on 07-Oct-2015.

This forum and its members have been immensely helpful throughout my application process. Appreciate your support and good luck to every one!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Kishore_kumar said:


> Hello All
> 
> Received Direct Grant of Visa on 08-Oct-15. Visa Lodged on 26-Aug-15. Except for Resume and Form 1221 I uploaded everything upfront. In fact I uploaded the Form-80 only on 07-Oct-2015.
> 
> This forum and it's members have been immensely helpful throughout my application process. Appreciate your support and good luck to every one!


Congratulations!! Big day for you. All the best.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Congratulations kishore  
Best of luck for the future..


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> I called them up and they said you have to wait for 28 days in any case. Not fair when I had already submitted all documents.


I empathize with you mate!!! Hope your wait is over soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Kishore_kumar said:


> Hello All
> 
> Received Direct Grant of Visa on 08-Oct-15. Visa Lodged on 26-Aug-15. Except for Resume and Form 1221 I uploaded everything upfront. In fact I uploaded the Form-80 only on 07-Oct-2015.
> 
> This forum and its members have been immensely helpful throughout my application process. Appreciate your support and good luck to every one!


Congratulations!!! That was real quick. Lucky you!!!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

One July applicant and another August applicant (31st Aug) got a grant today. 38 days for Aug applicant. Now that is what I call a *"super express grant" *


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks buddy


----------



## sunnydev (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi, 

CO contacted me on 23rd Sept. for form 80 and PCC. There is not time frame mentioned in the request letter. And I requested CO on 24th Sep to send details to add new born child. 

can you please clear my doubts below...

1) When can I expect reply from CO?

2) Is it an issue if they contact me after 28 days?


Thanks


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

sunnydev said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO contacted me on 23rd Sept. for form 80 and PCC. There is not time frame mentioned in the request letter. And I requested CO on 24th Sep to send details to add new born child.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunnydev,

I can only reply to #1: Although in automatic reply it is written 7 days; the DIBP is currently taking 35 days to reply back to emails.

Over to Forum Srs for #2


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> I called them up and they said you have to wait for 28 days in any case. Not fair when I had already submitted all documents.


There seem to be no logic in the order of processing applications. Folks who submitted in July beginning suffered the most reg CO allocation & grant, where as GSM is busy processing end of august applications even. It's not comprehensible why don't they clear the backlog sequentially. Long wait for me even after rquest complete is done 

Visa Lodged: 5 Aug
CO Contact: 23 Sep
ray:


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sunnydev said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO contacted me on 23rd Sept. for form 80 and PCC. There is not time frame mentioned in the request letter. And I requested CO on 24th Sep to send details to add new born child.
> 
> ...


See comments inline.


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

Srilatha said:


> I front loaded all docs except Form 1221 and CV.


Hi,

A quick question, Can you kindly let know the date when you uploaded your PCC document and when the medicals was completed, this will help to calculate the dependency between doc submitted date and Grant date.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

kgpsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question, Can you kindly let know the date when you uploaded your PCC document and when the medicals was completed, this will help to calculate the dependency between doc submitted date and Grant date.


There isn't any dependency on Document submission date I believe.

Thanks,
S


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

SSrng said:


> There isn't any dependency on Document submission date I believe.
> 
> Thanks,
> S


No S, there seems to be few parameters along with the Visa lodge date, which pushes the application to the top in the queue. if you see Gurudev's timeline (above post), he has lodged his visa on 18th and has not submitted pcc / medicals until 07-Oct-2015/30-Sep-2015 and he has not got a response yet.

I am in the same boat, with the same timelines, except my pcc was submitted on 20-Sep and Medicals was updated on 27-Aug, still no response.

Just wondering if there is a correlation between the dates and the Grant date.

May be some seniors can throw some light on this.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

kgpsan said:


> No S, there seems to be few parameters along with the Visa lodge date, which pushes the application to the top in the queue. if you see Gurudev's timeline (above post), he has lodged his visa on 18th and has not submitted pcc / medicals until 07-Oct-2015/30-Sep-2015 and he has not got a response yet.
> 
> I am in the same boat, with the same timelines, except my pcc was submitted on 20-Sep and Medicals was updated on 27-Aug, still no response.
> 
> ...


I believe there is no correlation between the document submissions date. 
The files should be sequentially opened regardless of the document submission dates.

No way to find out how these people's system works :noidea:


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

HI all,

I hhave submitted all the documents except from medical. Today case officer is assigned but asking for skill assessment, marriage certificate, evidence of relationship with wife..what does that mean..I have submitted all documents earlier.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

mech2009 said:


> HI all,
> 
> I hhave submitted all the documents except from medical. Today case officer is assigned but asking for skill assessment, marriage certificate, evidence of relationship with wife..what does that mean..I have submitted all documents earlier.


Are you processing through an agent? If yes, check if they have uploaded the above requested documents. If not uploaded, do so immediately and click the ''Request Complete'' button. And there is no harm in sending these documents to the same e-mail ID which initiated this request.

Evidence of relationship can include but not limited to the following:

Marriage Certificate
Joint bank account statement
Documents which can showcase that you both are living at the same address

The above list is just my assumption. Other seniors on this forum can comment on this query.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

mech2009 said:


> HI all,
> 
> I hhave submitted all the documents except from medical. Today case officer is assigned but asking for skill assessment, marriage certificate, evidence of relationship with wife..what does that mean..I have submitted all documents earlier.



Resubmit with proper description in details. You can also write to gsmallocated id, but chances of getting response is feeble.
Please post your timelines e.g when visa is lodged & CO contact established
All the best.


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

Agent mentioned that he has submitted marriage certificate, skill assessment from engineers australia, but case officer has still asked for the same. Moreover, he has asked for marriage certificate and evidence of relationship with spouse separately.


I am not sure, why even after uploading them he is asking for skill assessment and marriage certificates again.

I do not have a joint account with my wife, can I upload a property documents where in I am co-applicant.


----------



## sunnydev (Jun 23, 2015)

gurudev said:


> See comments inline.


thank you for your reply... 

of course I am not in hurry, Planning for 2017.

But my concern is, If I don't submit the requested documents in 28 days, Is there any chance of rejecting my application?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

mech2009 said:


> Agent mentioned that he has submitted marriage certificate, skill assessment from engineers australia, but case officer has still asked for the same. Moreover, he has asked for marriage certificate and evidence of relationship with spouse separately.
> 
> 
> I am not sure, why even after uploading them he is asking for skill assessment and marriage certificates again.
> ...


CO's sometimes would not be able to open the files that we upload due to various reasons. So upload them immediately.

Also, If your property documents clearly mentions your wife as the primary and yourself as the co-applicant, then you can go ahead and use this document.

I would suggest you to provide more than a single evidence as proof of your relationship. Search for related threads on this forum and you will come across a lot of information. You can also try the below documents:

Your passport with your wife's name added as spouse and vice versa
Travel and holiday itineraries which lists both your names
Birth Certificates of your kids if any
A few pictures showing showing both of you along with your family members
Letters and bills with either names sent to your common address


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> CO's sometimes would not be able to open the files that we upload due to various reasons. So upload them immediately.
> 
> Also, If your property documents clearly mentions your wife as the primary and yourself as the co-applicant, then you can go ahead and use this document.
> 
> ...


Mech2009: Are you the Primary applicant? Are you claiming points for your spouse?


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

VDwivedi said:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> I received my direct grant for me and wife on 7th October, exactly on the 49th day after lodging my application(similar to Gaurav case)
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

Kariznin said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I received my direct grant for me and wife on 7th October, 1057 hours India time exactly on the 60th day after lodging my application.
> 
> ...



Congrats Mate! All the best for next steps!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sunnydev said:


> thank you for your reply...
> 
> of course I am not in hurry, Planning for 2017.
> 
> But my concern is, If I don't submit the requested documents in 28 days, Is there any chance of rejecting my application?


You should at least give them the proof that you have initiated the process of acquiring the requested document. e.g. if it's a PCC then you can upload the receipt of the file # and inform the CO of the potential delay. COs will understand and they will usually give you the required extension. They're not sitting there to find excuses to reject your application


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

i am a primary applicant n not claiming point for my wife.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

mech2009 said:


> i am a primary applicant n not claiming point for my wife.


Upload marriage certificate again and all relevant documents (preferrably passport last page with Spouse name). That should suffice.

Thanks,
S


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

sand_hba said:


> Congrats Mate! All the best for next steps!


Thanks mate


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone confirm to whom we should send the PTE Score Report, is to DIBP only ?
Kindly let me know your thoughts on the same!!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm to whom we should send the PTE Score Report, is to DIBP only ?
> Kindly let me know your thoughts on the same!!


Yes DIBP only.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the update Gaurav


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the bombardment of questions, but had a couple more regarding Form 80:

Question 1: In the employment history , in Occupation column, do we need to specify separately all the designations that we had in say a given company or one entry stating only one designation (the one mentioned in the reference letter) would suffice??

Question 2: For address history , I have stayed in over many places and for a couple of them , I only know the details of the society and not the flat number, neither am I am able to get that detail from my friends.

In such a case would it be just ok to mention only the society details and not that the flat number, for the ones I don't recollect, what do you guys think??


Kindly let me know your thoughts on the same.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I got the ITA today so have started the visa application. Came up with few doubts, it would be grateful if our fellow friends can answer them.

1) National Identity Document - I have DL, Marriage Certificate, Aadhaar Card, Birth Certificate (regional language), should I need to show any one or all?

2) If I wish to go for Aadhaar card, then do I select NID or other?

3) Non-migrating dependent family members - My parents aren't migrating with me but they aren't dependent on me. Should I select NO or Yes. If yes, my father does not have a passport, they have asked for passport details.. 

4) Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
Should I need to show history right from secondary school level or just bachelors and masters?

Please clarify these doubts.


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

*query reply*



Mike95 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the ITA today so have started the visa application. Came up with few doubts, it would be grateful if our fellow friends can answer them.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps..


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank u very much MM.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

My daughter is 1.5 years old. Do we need to get her PCC done?

Regarding medicals, do we need to book an appointment with the registered doc by immiAUS only?
Can we do it before lodging the application? More or less simultaneously.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike95 said:


> My daughter is 1.5 years old. Do we need to get her PCC done?
> 
> Regarding medicals, do we need to book an appointment with the registered doc by immiAUS only?
> Can we do it before lodging the application? More or less simultaneously.


PCC is only for 16+ people.

And you can go for medical before lodging the application.. Generate the HAPID from immi account after health declarations and book you appointment with panel clinic.

But do not take more time to lodge visa after medicals because your Initial entry will be depend upon your medical or PCC whichever you do first.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm to whom we should send the PTE Score Report, is to DIBP only ?
> Kindly let me know your thoughts on the same!!


Heyy there.. 

Very similar case for us. Exactly same documents requested.
CO requested form 80 and PTE verification.

Is it Brisbane team for you?
How did you send the PTE scores? I logged in to the DIBP site and sent the scores to "Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australia". 

Is that all?

I did call them in the morning to check if they received yesterday. The guy on the other end was telling me that I had to tell him the exact email id where I had sent the Scores. I told him I went to the pearson's page and sent it to DIBP, he said that there were hundreds of accounts and couldnt check and told me to email it to the case officer's email.

Form 80 was sent to the case officer's email id though.

What did you do to send the scores? Did you check with them if they received the documents?

BEst of luck with everything.
Cheers


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

you need to logon to Pearson account and ask them to send ur PTE scores to DIBP


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank u for the prompt response.

Got HAP ID for all 3 applicants, booked dates at clinic. I will lodge before my medicals in a day or two.



arun05 said:


> PCC is only for 16+ people.
> 
> And you can go for medical before lodging the application.. Generate the HAPID from immi account after health declarations and book you appointment with panel clinic.
> 
> But do not take more time to lodge visa after medicals because your Initial entry will be depend upon your medical or PCC whichever you do first.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike95 said:


> Thank u for the prompt response.
> 
> Got HAP ID for all 3 applicants, booked dates at clinic. I will lodge before my medicals in a day or two.


Great....All the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## HelloAussie (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi All,

From a very long time, my status shows "Application Received" in the immigration website. I'm eligible only for South Australia. Application Received status hasnt changed since 30-Aug-2015.

I completed my medicals and PCC only in Sept 2015 (dont remember the exact dates). Would this be causing a delay to get a CO assigned and receive any kinda correspondence from them?

Eagerly waiting for a visa grant!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

HelloAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> From a very long time, my status shows "Application Received" in the immigration website. I'm eligible only for South Australia. Application Received status hasnt changed since 30-Aug-2015.
> 
> ...



HelloAussie,
My Immi Portal is still showing "Application Recieved" since the time I have applied. Although, I am informed that process is underway. Usually it takes around 6 to 8 weeks for a CO to get allocated. Off late, some have been allocated CO in 10 weeks. Therefore, nothing is unusual in your case. Stay Relaxed !

Regards

Andy


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Sudeep,

I haven't sent the score report yet, in the process of filling Form 80.
From what I got to know you need to send the score report to DIBP.

I am planning to reply back to the case officer once I send the score report via PTE Website.

I dont know what would be the response I get once I call them to confirm, seems that nowadays people who are requested for additional documents since roughly 16th of September have not yet received grants.

So praying for the best!


----------



## HelloAussie (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the note, Andy! Good luck to both of us to cross the final hurdle!


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

And by the way Sudeep, I was assigned the Adelaide team


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Could you please provide an update on the below questions that I had regarding Form 80:

Question 1: In the employment history , in Occupation column, do we need to specify separately all the designations that we had in say a given company or one entry stating only one designation (the one mentioned in the reference letter) would suffice??

Question 2: For address history , I have stayed in over many places and for a couple of them , I only know the details of the society and not the flat number, neither am I am able to get that detail from my friends.

In such a case would it be just ok to mention only the society details and not that the flat number, for the ones I don't recollect, what do you guys think??


Kindly let me know your thoughts on the same.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

I see a 3rd August applicant getting a grant today. Hoping to hear the good news very soon. Pray the same for others


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please provide an update on the below questions that I had regarding Form 80:
> 
> ...


See answers inline.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the update Gurudev !!!


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Reply*



gurudev said:


> I see a 3rd August applicant getting a grant today. Hoping to hear the good news very soon. Pray the same for others


Gurudev, few appliacnts left form August round without co allocation


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

MM1108 said:


> Gurudev, few appliacnts left form August round without co allocation


17 to be exact per the excel. I hope and pray that our wait shall be over soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

*reply*



gurudev said:


> 17 to be exact per the excel. I hope and pray that our wait shall be over soon :fingerscrossed:


Gurudev, are you planning to call them soon or will call after 60 days of lodgement?


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

CO allocated on 29th of September and requested FORM 80 and I uploaded it on Oct 2nd. When can I expect my Grant?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

MM1108 said:


> Gurudev, are you planning to call them soon or will call after 60 days of lodgement?


Well. Not thought about it so far. It will be 55 days for me on Monday. Maybe I'll give them a call on day 63 i.e. 19th October. But I'm still not sure. What are your plans?


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

gurudev said:


> 17 to be exact per the excel. I hope and pray that our wait shall be over soon :fingerscrossed:


You can add 3 more to the count including me, who have applied on August and still have not got any response.

Called Immi and have been asked to remain patient, as the CO allocation has been done till 14th August, saying that it doesn't mean a CO has not been allocated, but they might have been allocated but wouldn't contact us until 2 weeks or unless any further information is required ( i think this is the standard message which is being told)


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

CO allocated on 29th of September and requested FORM 80 and I uploaded it on Oct 2nd. When can I expect my Grant?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO allocated on 29th of September and requested FORM 80 and I uploaded it on Oct 2nd. When can I expect my Grant?


Am in a similar situation. Form 80 requested and submitted on 24th September. Do not expect the CO to come back to your file for at least 28 days from the day of initial contact.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Immi account not working since yesterday, unable to see status of my application. Only Username and administration info coming but unable to continue. Any one else facing same issue ??


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.

I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters 

Heartfelt gratitude for this forum members, your posts are informative and very helpful. Reading on some of the posts really helped me on those dark days and helped me cheer up. 

Thank you again and for those still waiting; chin up & believe; the universe has a plan for everyone. 

ACS Applied - 26 May 2015
ACS Result - 1 Jun 2015
PTE - 12 Jun 2015 - Scrore:90
EOI Submitted - with 70 points - 261313
Invitation - 7 July 2015
UK PCC - 31 July 2015
Visa Applied - 14 Aug 2015
PCC - 25 Aug 2015
Medicals - 1 Sep 2015
CO Contact - 30 sept 2015
Additional Docs Submitted - 30 Sept 2015
Grant(?) - 10 Oct 2015


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats Sandeep!!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sandeep.2014 said:


> Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.
> 
> I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you. And all the best!!


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations Sandeep! Hard work always pays off!
Good luck



sandeep.2014 said:


> Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.
> 
> I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters
> 
> ...


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sandeep.2014 said:


> Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.
> 
> I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate 😁😁 party time. 😀😀


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> You can add 3 more to the count including me, who have applied on August and still have not got any response.
> 
> Called Immi and have been asked to remain patient, as the CO allocation has been done till 14th August, saying that it doesn't mean a CO has not been allocated, but they might have been allocated but wouldn't contact us until 2 weeks or unless any further information is required ( i think this is the standard message which is being told)


I know that is frustrating. We'll have to hang on till a few more days only hopefully 🙏🙏


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Those who have filled and submitted Form 80, have you used a pen to fill the form , or have you used some PDF editor to do the same.

Kindly let me know your thoughts on the same.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> You can add 3 more to the count including me, who have applied on August and still have not got any response.
> 
> Called Immi and have been asked to remain patient, as the CO allocation has been done till 14th August, saying that it doesn't mean a CO has not been allocated, but they might have been allocated but wouldn't contact us until 2 weeks or unless any further information is required ( i think this is the standard message which is being told)


Hi kgpsan, 

Please quote your timelines in your signatures to help others.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Those who have filled and submitted Form 80, have you used a pen to fill the form , or have you used some PDF editor to do the same.
> 
> Kindly let me know your thoughts on the same.


Please check my post in the below link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/830090-aug-2015-189-visa-applicants-status-69.html#post8399882


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the help Gurudev


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Still CO not assigned 
People applying after me (august mid and sep) have got grants and i have not been assigned CO yet.
All docs are already frontloaded.
Any suggestions guys.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Cheetu, 
There is also a high probability that you would get a direct grant since the CO allocation has not happened yet.
So I would suggest to wait for another 10 days and give the IMMI guys a call, if in case you don't get any updates from them by that time.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Had some queries related to Form 80:
I know its a long list, but would appreciate if you guys could help me out on these queries:


Question 1:
In Employment Section, they ask you to fill details of both employment as well as unemployment.
The Unemployment section includes all gaps in education as well.
In my case after my school, I took an year for coaching for engineering entrance exam.
Once that was over , there was about another 3 to 4 months gap before my college started, due to some political issues during that time.

So my question is should I mention these two gaps in the Employment History and if I have to , what will I fill for Unemployment , in the below mentioned columns:
Name of business, Type of business, Occupation and Full Address of Company?????

Question 2:
Also in my case my engineering course got over in June 2008 and in the same month I started my employment.
However I had a subject to clear , which I cleared in May 2009 , while I was still working.
In all the documents that I have submitted so far, I have mentioned my degree to have started from Sep 2004 to May 2009 (as per my degree certificate)
Therefore in the Employment Section , where you need to probably mention, both Employment and Unemployment section, I am not sure how I should put this , any piece of advice on this ???

Question 3:
Also in the Employment section, in the 'Type of Business' section , since I have worked in IT companies, I am guessing the answer to this would be "Information Technology' right ????

Question 4:
In the Education Section, should we mention the gaps in education , or just mentioning them in the Employment section would suffice???

Question 5:
There is also a question(Q.23) , where they ask why you are traveling to Australia--- I have just answered as "Skilled Migration" , can anyone let me know what people have generally answered for this ????

Question 6:

Question 24 asks whether you have any proposed travel dates , including details such as "City of arrival" , etc.. ---- I have answered as "No" for the time being , can anyone let me know whether people usually answer no for this, because if it is yes there are a dozen more questions that you have to answer   ????


Question 7:
Also once the CO has requested you for Form 80 and you have completed filling the document , should you upload the same under Character assessment section, similar to Police Clearance Certificate and then click on the "Request Complete" button ----please let me know if my understanding is correct??


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Had some queries related to Form 80:
> I know its a long list, but would appreciate if you guys could help me out on these queries:
> ...


See comments in line.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks a lot Gurudev for your prompt response.
Appreciate your help


----------



## rtk (Mar 27, 2015)

*Good News*

Dear Friends,

I would like to share the good news. We(Kid, wife & myself) have received direct Grant on 6th August. It came as a big surprise as we had applied only on 29th of August. I think uploading all the documents including forms 80 & 1221 for me and wife helped to get a direct Grant.

This forum has been the guide for us throughout the journey and would like to thank everyone who contributes in the forum. Some special thanks to KeeDa for his valuable inputs and Mainak for the detailed blog which we followed blindly for 
uploading the documents. Hope everyone gets the Grant letters soon.

My timelines are as given below:

ANZSCO Code : 261312 - Developer Programmer
Sub-class : 189 
Points : 65 
ACS +ve : 30 Mar 2015
IELTS : 13 Jun 2015 - (9, 8.5, 7, 7) - Overall 8
EOI submitted : 06 july 2015
Invite : 3 August 2015 
Visa Lodged 189 : 29 August 2015 
PCC/Medical : 15-Sept-2015
CO Allocation : NA
Grant Date : 06-Aug-2015


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

rtk said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news. We(Kid, wife & myself) have received direct Grant on 6th August. It came as a big surprise as we had applied only on 29th of August. I think uploading all the documents including forms 80 & 1221 for me and wife helped to get a direct Grant.
> 
> ...


U meant 06 October right??


----------



## rtk (Mar 27, 2015)

Yup..It's a typo error. It is 6th October only


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi there,

Any updates from the folks waiting after initial CO contact for additional documentation? Just checked the excel, someone contacted by Brisbane team on 30 Sep, got grant on 10 Oct (visa lodge date 14 Aug)
Anyone else been fortunate enough?

Thanks,
S

EOI(189) 27 Jul 15 
189 Invitation 03 Aug 15| Applied 05 Aug 15| CO Assigned 23 Sep 15 |Grant :amen:


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Guys,

Regarding the Parent Details in Form 80

Both my parents passport have expired and the old passport only had one name in it :'Bearer Name', it didn't have given name and family name 

So when giving details of parents , I have given my father's actual family name (even though it is not mentioned in his expired passport)

Similarly for my mother should I give her actual family name or should I keep my father's family name (since it is the usual practice that the wife gets the husbands family name after marriage)????


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Regarding the Parent Details in Form 80
> 
> ...


A tricky question. What's your parents' name in your passport?? What about your marriage certificate, pan card, school and college degrees/transcripts - is it the same as that mentioned in your parents' expired passports?? 

I recommend you should go with the parents names in your documents. Your parents' passport is not required to be submitted as documentary evidence.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Gurudev,

My parents passport has only their full name.
no family name in it.

My mother's school and college degrees/transcripts and marriage certificate, contains her actual family name.

However in her old passport in the husband's detail section , in the address they have mentioned my fathers family name.

In all the documents such as voter's id card , provident fund documents etc..., she has my father's family name.

The funny thing is they have asked the parent's details right 
So that goes to show the details after they married , then only they can be my parents
So going by that i took an educated guess and am providing my fathers family name in her family name as well.

Planning to put the same details , when I create new passports for them.

Expecting your thoughts on the same as well!!!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Planning to put the same details , when I create new passports for them.


To me it seems logical to put the same names for your parents as they're documented in YOUR passport. Right now CO would only have your passport to verify the names of your parents. 

In future, you are free to modify your parents name in their renewed passports. That in my opinion is totally unrelated to your current PR application and the details of form 80.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Seems like NO movement for August applicants today. September applicants have made a good start. First onshore candidate granted visa in 35 days...huh...that was lightening quick..


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi All,
Sharing good news with you all . I received my direct grant today, thanks all for your support.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

vchandwani said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing good news with you all . I received my direct grant today, thanks all for your support.


Congratulations 😀😀😀


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,

Had one final question on Form 80

In Education section, we need to mention education/qualifications:

After school for one year , I had gone to an institute that specialized in giving coaching for preparing for entrance examintaion, due to which there is a gap of one year between my schooling and joining college.

Should I mention that I had gone for this coaching in the Education section or is it fine to mention it as an "UNEMPLOYED" entry in the Employment Details section( to show the gap)?????

Note: Employment section specifically asks to mentions gaps between education , but in the Education history it was not specifically mentioned to show the gaps

Kindly let me know your thoughts on the same!!!!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had one final question on Form 80
> 
> ...


Mention "UNEMPLOYED " and the details of what you were doing. Also mention how you supported yourself financially.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Same case with me. I mentioned unemployed and "Supported by parents to upskill"

DO you think this sounds negative as I was dependent on parents ????


gurudev said:


> Mention "UNEMPLOYED " and the details of what you were doing. Also mention how you supported yourself financially.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations vchandwani




vchandwani said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing good news with you all . I received my direct grant today, thanks all for your support.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sri2107 said:


> Same case with me. I mentioned unemployed and "Supported by parents to upskill"
> 
> DO you think this sounds negative as I was dependent on parents ????


I don't think that this is something to worry about. You should be honest in your claims. They don't ask you for any evidence for the period of unemployment. . Some portion of form 80 is in good faith. Other information can be corroborated by the documents that you have provided.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

vchandwani said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing good news with you all . I received my direct grant today, thanks all for your support.


Congratulations


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

should I get all the documents ready before filing EOI? Or is 2 months enough time to get all the documents if i get the invite?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Naveen2015 said:


> should I get all the documents ready before filing EOI? Or is 2 months enough time to get all the documents if i get the invite?


Better to get ready with all documents at the time of Invitation......,


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Naveen2015 said:


> should I get all the documents ready before filing EOI? Or is 2 months enough time to get all the documents if i get the invite?


Front upload all documents asap for a direct grant. Nonetheless you will get 5-8 weeks + 28 days from the date of visa lodgement to provide documentary evidence, if required by CO.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Thanks guys, once again


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes Gurudev,

I have mentioned the gap in Employment History, but have not shown it in Education History, that should be fine right???


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Yes Gurudev,
> 
> I have mentioned the gap in Employment History, but have not shown it in Education History, that should be fine right???


That is correct.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

I had applied for 189 under computer network and systems engineer and got a CO allocated this morning and have requested a copy of my wife's birth certificate and a proof of genuine relationship because i was only in India for 15 days after our wedding..but we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. I have printed all the bank statements where transfers have been made from 2010 onwards to her account from me. We are planning to give a copy of our joint bank account in India and her license copy which has the same address as my Indian address as well as the passport(same address as mine as we changed it after marriage) and also a copy of fixed deposit made under her name and i am the nominee. I am also planning on giving marriage photos as well as skype call logs to prove an ongoing relationship. Can you guys please provide any more input as to anything else that i should be providing them??

How soon after we have provided the documents do they give you the grant these days??

Thanks and good luck to you guys and I hope you will get a co allocated soon!!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Ursan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had applied for 189 under computer network and systems engineer and got a CO allocated this morning and have requested a copy of my wife's birth certificate and a proof of genuine relationship because i was only in India for 15 days after our wedding..but we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. I have printed all the bank statements where transfers have been made from 2010 onwards to her account from me. We are planning to give a copy of our joint bank account in India and her license copy which has the same address as my Indian address as well as the passport(same address as mine as we changed it after marriage) and also a copy of fixed deposit made under her name and i am the nominee. I am also planning on giving marriage photos as well as skype call logs to prove an ongoing relationship. Can you guys please provide any more input as to anything else that i should be providing them??
> 
> ...


Check the Sept thread for answers.


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Additional Info Requested*

Hi Guys. I lodged my application on 21st Aug and uploaded all recommended docs for myself (primary applicant) and my wife (secondary applicant). Today, I got CO allocated requesting for more information.

- Personal particulars for character assessment (Form 80) for both me and my wife

- Evidence of relationship with spouse (though I've already uploaded certified copy of marriage certificate which CO has acknowledged). CO wants more evidence to prove my "genuine, continuing and mutually exclusive married relationship". 

For the 2nd pt., I am planning to submit a copy of joint bank account, joint credit card, and joint medical insurance in my home country. Can you guys pls suggest any other evidence that I can provide. Thx in advance.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Deepak280182 said:


> Hi Guys. I lodged my application on 21st Aug and uploaded all recommended docs for myself (primary applicant) and my wife (secondary applicant). Today, I got CO allocated requesting for more information.
> 
> - Personal particulars for character assessment (Form 80) for both me and my wife
> 
> ...


Joint insurance, credit card, bank account etc should be sufficient. Include anything else which is in joint name e.g. property, FD etc. If have kids, then can include kid's schooling reports and records which has names of both parents.


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

rtk said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news. We(Kid, wife & myself) have received direct Grant on 6th August. It came as a big surprise as we had applied only on 29th of August. I think uploading all the documents including forms 80 & 1221 for me and wife helped to get a direct Grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats RTK


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing good news with you all . I received my direct grant today, thanks all for your support.



Congrats Vchandwani! All the best ahead.


----------



## HelloAussie (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello All,

Sharing good news in this forum. I just received a direct grant. No CO assigned or no additional documents requested.

I now have to plan on visiting the AU before 9-Sept-2016.

Cheers and good luck to everyone on this thread.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Deepak280182 said:


> Hi Guys. I lodged my application on 21st Aug and uploaded all recommended docs for myself (primary applicant) and my wife (secondary applicant). Today, I got CO allocated requesting for more information.
> 
> - Personal particulars for character assessment (Form 80) for both me and my wife
> 
> ...


You can also provide your wedding photographs, wedding card, travel tickets wherein you both travelled together, any joint loans, phone bills highlighting outgoing calls to each others number, passport with spouses name endorsed and any other document which basically proves that you both are living together. Hope this helps.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

HelloAussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sharing good news in this forum. I just received a direct grant. No CO assigned or no additional documents requested.
> 
> ...


Congrats.....all the best....could you please share your timeline?


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

HelloAussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sharing good news in this forum. I just received a direct grant. No CO assigned or no additional documents requested.
> 
> ...


Hey HelloAussie! Very good to hear this. Congratulations and all the best for the next steps!

Would you mind publishing your timelines please.

Rgds


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Can you share your timelines please or update in the below spreedsheet.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965






HelloAussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sharing good news in this forum. I just received a direct grant. No CO assigned or no additional documents requested.
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloAussie (Jul 14, 2014)

arun05 said:


> Congrats.....all the best....could you please share your timeline?


Sure -- Timelines are here :

- 06 July applied for State Sponsorship (South Australia)
- 06 Aug , got an invite for SA
- submitted PCC and medicals late September
- Kept waiting.. The EOI had "Application Received - 30-Aug"..
- The wait finally came to an end today with the visa grant..


----------



## HelloAussie (Jul 14, 2014)

sri2107 said:


> Hi Can you share your timelines please or update in the below spreedsheet.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


Yep - done. Just saved.


----------



## HelloAussie (Jul 14, 2014)

sand_hba said:


> Hey HelloAussie! Very good to hear this. Congratulations and all the best for the next steps!
> 
> Would you mind publishing your timelines please.
> 
> Rgds


Hey, I have actually shared it here : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1024841965


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thx sand_hba and cooldude_555. Wish you both a rapid grant.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Can I call them to know the status?? Could any one provide me the number please


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Can I call them to know the status?? Could any one provide me the number please


 GSM Brisbane +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

I checked with Visa team in my office...they suggested below things will be apt.

1. Current Passport with wife name included
2. Rental agreement with both names for current address(address mentioned in your application)
3. Any bank related document. --- Joint account/house loan document/FD or Bonds

Hope this helps.

Guys targeting direct grant, you can upload any of the above upfront ;-)




cooldude555 said:


> You can also provide your wedding photographs, wedding card, travel tickets wherein you both travelled together, any joint loans, phone bills highlighting outgoing calls to each others number, passport with spouses name endorsed and any other document which basically proves that you both are living together. Hope this helps.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

It's a GRANT!

to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!

Lodged date-01/09/2015
Grant date- Today 14/09/2015.
Onshore applicant
Single employment episode
Medicals, PCC uploaded.
No migration agent involved- this forum is best in terms of everything.

It's been a long journey for me. There is abundance of information available in this forum. my 2 cents- upload the documents that are mentioned in the checklist to support your application( no more or no less).

I wish everyone a quick grant, good health.

Party on my mind...

"3" Cheers!


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> ...


congrats King...you are the KING!!i hope my turn comes soon too


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Can I get GSM Adelide number?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!!!


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> ...


Super. Congratulations


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

kingsss125 said:


> it's a grant!
> 
> To all the wonderful people, thank you!!!!!
> 
> ...


congratulationssss !


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> congratulationssss !


Hi
by referring to your time line you were waiting for long. May I know what they said during your call?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

It seems I was too eager to front upload Form 80 and when I keep on reflecting if I had missed something or not then voila, comes a voice from up above saying yes you have my son. Now go back and correct it asap. 

I have already re-uploaded Form 80 saying "UPDATED & FINALIZED" in the name of the file and the description only to realize I forgot to mention a small personal 3 day visit to Dubai made 5 years ago. 

So guys since I have not been contacted by the CO so far and assuming no one is looking in to my documents, should I *re-upload Form 80 with the corrections* (hopefully the last time :fingerscrossed or should I fill *Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)*? 

Please provide your valuable suggestions.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

gurudev said:


> It seems I was too eager to front upload Form 80 and when I keep on reflecting if I had missed something or not then voila, comes a voice from up above saying yes you have my son. Now go back and correct it asap.
> 
> I have already re-uploaded Form 80 saying "UPDATED & FINALIZED" in the name of the file and the description only to realize I forgot to mention a small personal 3 day visit to Dubai made 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


Don't worry mate, you're not alone. Lodged on Aug 18th, I haven't uploaded PCC for my wife and myself. I even didn't take the medical. I'd rather see the CO first and take the medical then. Fingers crossed to hear anything.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

vinc said:


> Don't worry mate, you're not alone. Lodged on Aug 18th, I haven't uploaded PCC for my wife and myself. I even didn't take the medical. I'd rather see the CO first and take the medical then. Fingers crossed to hear anything.


soothing to hear that i'm not alone. it's always good to have company  

By the way, I'd appreciate your inputs on my query as well..


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy. 13 days to get your grant. Your CO should be as fast as a supersonic. Wishing you all the very best. Cheers


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

gurudev said:


> It seems I was too eager to front upload Form 80 and when I keep on reflecting if I had missed something or not then voila, comes a voice from up above saying yes you have my son. Now go back and correct it asap.
> 
> I have already re-uploaded Form 80 saying "UPDATED & FINALIZED" in the name of the file and the description only to realize I forgot to mention a small personal 3 day visit to Dubai made 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


My suggestion would be to upload form 80 again, do mention in the description part clearly that its the updated form 80


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

hkaur said:


> My suggestion would be to upload form 80 again, do mention in the description part clearly that its the updated form 80


Thanks hkaur. I am leaning towards the same. I've updated the document name to say sth. like "14-Oct-15_LATEST & FINALIZED Form 80.pdf" to help differentiate it from the previous 2 Form 80s. I hope the CO doesn't get confused :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Deepak280182 said:


> Hi Guys. I lodged my application on 21st Aug and uploaded all recommended docs for myself (primary applicant) and my wife (secondary applicant). Today, I got CO allocated requesting for more information.
> 
> - Personal particulars for character assessment (Form 80) for both me and my wife
> 
> ...


Check out my post in September thread as I had the similar scenario and I have just provided the documents today.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ember-2015-189-visa-applicants-status-20.html


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thx Ursan


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Seniors. I have one more question. While filling in Form 80, do we need to provide any sort of evidence to accompany the info. being provided in the form such as scanned copy of all passport pages to show international travels?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Deepak280182 said:


> Hi Seniors. I have one more question. While filling in Form 80, do we need to provide any sort of evidence to accompany the info. being provided in the form such as scanned copy of all passport pages to show international travels?


No.


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Same case*



vinc said:


> Don't worry mate, you're not alone. Lodged on Aug 18th, I haven't uploaded PCC for my wife and myself. I even didn't take the medical. I'd rather see the CO first and take the medical then. Fingers crossed to hear anything.


Mine case is also similar to yours.
Applied on 22nd Aug and co allocation yet.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Guys....Myself and spouse...do not have birth certificates...in that place I uploaded 10th marks sheets....Any suggestions ?????


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sri2107 said:


> Guys....Myself and spouse...do not have birth certificates...in that place I uploaded 10th marks sheets....Any suggestions ?????


10th certificate is also fine... you can use passport,driving licence as well for this purpose.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Guys....Myself and spouse...do not have birth certificates...in that place I uploaded 10th marks sheets....Any suggestions ?????


Your 10th class certificate and passport should suffice the requirement.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Guys....Myself and spouse...do not have birth certificates...in that place I uploaded 10th marks sheets....Any suggestions ?????


Yes you can.

Also, I uploaded my Aadhaar card as a proof for birth certificate under national identity document and it worked.
I think Aadhaar is a better option as it's a national identity document (like SSN), not just an educational document.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dear All,

I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step

I am wishing you all the best for your speedy grant. My time line is as below.

189 (With 60 pts):263311
IELTS: 6.5
EA assessment:27 march 2015
+ve response: 24 June 2015
EOI submitted: 24 June 2015
PCC: 14 July 2015
EOI invited: 03 August 2015
Medical: 5 August 2015
189 visa lodged: 06 August 2015
Doc upload: 06-Aug-15 
Info requested by CO: 22 Sep 2015
Request completed after document submitted(Form 815-Health undertaking): 22 sep 2015 
Grant:15 Oct 2015


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## yashab (Jul 5, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> ...


Congratulations Arun!!! ☺☺


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> ...


congrats............


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

Dear All,

Have a good news to share, I have received my Grant today evening. I am thankful to this forum, which provided support on every aspect.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

kgpsan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have a good news to share, I have received my Grant today evening. I am thankful to this forum, which provided support on every aspect.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

kgpsan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have a good news to share, I have received my Grant today evening. I am thankful to this forum, which provided support on every aspect.


Congratulations buddy. All the very best. Could you also please share your timeline?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have a good news to share, I have received my Grant today evening. I am thankful to this forum, which provided support on every aspect.


congrats mate.....could you please share your timeline?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

kgpsan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have a good news to share, I have received my Grant today evening. I am thankful to this forum, which provided support on every aspect.


Congratulations...


----------



## yashab (Jul 5, 2015)

*CO Assigned!*

Finally CO Assigned today (16th Oct) and requested Polio Vaccine Certificate, which i had already uploaded in Sept. But nevertheless, uploaded again within 2 hours of receiving mail and sent via email as well.

Guys any idea when CO respond back. I heard it is usually taking 28 days. But i was only asked for Polio certificate.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

yashab said:


> Finally CO Assigned today (16th Oct) and requested Polio Vaccine Certificate, which i had already uploaded in Sept. But nevertheless, uploaded again within 2 hours of receiving mail and sent via email as well.
> 
> Guys any idea when CO respond back. I heard it is usually taking 28 days. But i was only asked for Polio certificate.


Good on ya. Congratulations on your CO allocation. 
Well, the time it takes for the CO to come back to your file post clicking the ''request complete'' button is something that cannot be debated on. Please check my timeline. It can be any time from 28 days to 60 days. Luck plays a major role here my friend.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

yashab said:


> Finally CO Assigned today (16th Oct) and requested Polio Vaccine Certificate, which i had already uploaded in Sept. But nevertheless, uploaded again within 2 hours of receiving mail and sent via email as well.
> 
> Guys any idea when CO respond back. I heard it is usually taking 28 days. But i was only asked for Polio certificate.


Good news mate. I also lodged on 18th August. I hope to hear something - ideally a direct grant - in next few days - hopefully early next week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yashab (Jul 5, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Good on ya. Congratulations on your CO allocation.
> Well, the time it takes for the CO to come back to your file post clicking the ''request complete'' button is something that cannot be debated on. Please check my timeline. It can be any time from 28 days to 60 days. Luck plays a major role here my friend.
> 
> Wishing you all the best.


Thanks mate. :fingerscrossed: for lady luck then.


----------



## yashab (Jul 5, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Good news mate. I also lodged on 18th August. I hope to hear something - ideally a direct grant - in next few days - hopefully early next week :fingerscrossed:


Have been following your timeline too mate .
Yes may we all get speedy grants lane:


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

yashab said:


> Thanks mate. :fingerscrossed: for lady luck then.


You bet


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Application submitted on 31 Aug ... CO allocation 16 Oct (GSM Adelaide) ... almost 45 days as expected!

Requesting for PCC, Medical, Form 1221, Form 80 and CV for me and spouse. Only Medical for son.


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

Got my Grant Letter today.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Got my Grant Letter today.



congratulations!!


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

DEARS,

Form 80 & 1221 to be uploaded for both applicants, primary applicant (Myself) & Secndy (My wife) ???

Or From 80 for primary and 1221 for secondary. Expert opinion please


Regars,


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Guys,

Does anyone have the Adelaide GSM Contact Number?
And also what has the response been on contacting them so far for those people who were requested additional documents and submitted them in the month of October?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

@samage

It's better that you upload both form 80 and 1221 for all the 16+ applicants. I initially had uploaded 80 for me and 1221 for spouse but after CO allocation I was asked for 1221 for me and 80 for spouse along with PCC and Medicals.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

@auz2015 
Contact no. is + 61 7 3136 7000. This should be in CO contact mail as well.

I submitted docs in sep end and when called up, received general responses that CO will contact if more info / docs required.

I feel there is a lot of backlog as I see people getting grants on sat and sun also.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the update Saggi


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

*Grant after 70 days!!!*

Got my direct grant after 70 days. Thanks to all the forum members for your wonderful support.Wishing you all faster grant.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Guys.good news for offshore Sep applicants.. one of the guy updated in spreedsheet...Visa LOdge date 10th Sep ...CO contacted on 18th ....asking for PCC, 1221, 80


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

arun_kookie said:


> Got my direct grant after 70 days. Thanks to all the forum members for your wonderful support.Wishing you all faster grant.


Congratulations


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Got my Grant Letter today.


Congratulations mate!!:second::second:


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

arun_kookie said:


> Got my direct grant after 70 days. Thanks to all the forum members for your wonderful support.Wishing you all faster grant.


Congratulations mate!!!:second:


----------



## nonu (Oct 16, 2015)

I have updated my skill select on 24 August 2015 for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points in accountant general . Haven't received any invitation yet. Does any any know how long the process of invitation takes or if any one received invitation for this period?


Thanks


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

nonu said:


> I have updated my skill select on 24 August 2015 for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points in accountant general . Haven't received any invitation yet. Does any any know how long the process of invitation takes or if any one received invitation for this period?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Accountant occupation ceiling already reached bro..
u will have to try next year or try for some other occupation code.

seniors pls correct if i am wrong.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Thanks for giving an estimation of time. I think I might hear from CO around like between 14 to 16.
> Lets see


Hi Friends!
As per my own prediction (by observing the current trend on this forum) Finally, I have been contacted by Case officer on 14th. CO requested to submit police check and today on 19th October I received grant. 

Thank you guys for your help specially keeda 
Time to relax :tea::tea:
Good luck everyone 
THANK YOU EXPAT FORUM :cheer2:


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Hi Friends!
> As per my own prediction (by observing the current trend on this forum) Finally, I have been contacted by Case officer on 14th. CO requested to submit police check and today on 19th October I received grant.
> 
> Thank you guys for your help specially keeda
> ...


congrats!! finally in less than 60 days you got it. good to Hear.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Nainaa said:


> Hi Friends!
> As per my own prediction (by observing the current trend on this forum) Finally, I have been contacted by Case officer on 14th. CO requested to submit police check and today on 19th October I received grant.
> 
> Thank you guys for your help specially keeda
> ...


Congratulations Nainaa.........:second::second::second:

Whatever the basis of your prediction, unfortunately it doesn't hold true for me. I applied before you and still .........:juggle:


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

nonu said:


> I have updated my skill select on 24 August 2015 for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points in accountant general . Haven't received any invitation yet. Does any any know how long the process of invitation takes or if any one received invitation for this period?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Mine is on 18th August, and haven't got invitation yet...


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Accountant occupation ceiling already reached bro..
u will have to try next year or try for some other occupation code.

seniors pls correct if i am wrong.[/QUOTE]

I believe you're wrong at this. The General Accounting ceiling hasn't reached. It's pro rated, so not everyone get invited. My points are 70 submitted on 18th August and haven't got it yet.


----------



## indyan (Sep 21, 2015)

*Processing time post CO allocation*

I lodged by visa on 26-Aug for Software Engineer with 65 points. uploaded the docs within a week or so.
CO allocation - 09-Oct asking for PCC, Medicals and Form 80.
Submitted the docs - 17-Oct

How long will it take now to get the Grant? Any help appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Minhi said:


> Mine is on 18th August, and haven't got invitation yet...


Nainaa whom had 65 points got invitation in 2.5 months. She just got her grant. So I guess the most is 3 months for your case. You should be fine and in good hand. Cheer up!


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

all of a sudden its soo silent here
and grants are getting hard to come by


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you Chow!  im just tired waiting for it.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

indyan said:


> I lodged by visa on 26-Aug for Software Engineer with 65 points. uploaded the docs within a week or so.
> CO allocation - 09-Oct asking for PCC, Medicals and Form 80.
> Submitted the docs - 17-Oct
> 
> ...


The timelines are not encouraging at all, right now. And this is especially true for folks who have been contacted by the CO for additional documents. The wait period is easily more than 40-50 days from the day of CO allocation for the majority of applicants.
Ofcourse, there have been instances where certain folks have gotten their visa grants, within the stipulated 28 days from CO allocation! 

Why don't you take a look at this spreadsheet, it will give you an indicative timeline..
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277


----------



## indyan (Sep 21, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> The timelines are not encouraging at all, right now. And this is especially true for folks who have been contacted by the CO for additional documents. The wait period is easily more than 40-50 days from the day of CO allocation for the majority of applicants.
> Ofcourse, there have been instances where certain folks have gotten their visa grants, within the stipulated 28 days from CO allocation!
> 
> Why don't you take a look at this spreadsheet, it will give you an indicative timeline..


Thanks @jelli-kallu. Keeping :fingerscrossed: hoping for the early grant..:juggle:


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dears,

In Form80 for partner (wife) what would be employment history ??? As she never did any job and staying home as house wife....what should be mentioned in employment history ?


Regards,


----------



## Paku (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied for 189 PR visa for Software Engineer(261313) occupation.

CO contacted me on Sep 29th 2015 asking for PCC, Form 80 and Medicals for myself and for my wife. I replied to the same mail attaching Form 80,PCC and Medical bills on Oct 16 2015 for faster issual of grant.

My Query is
1.Do I need to go to Immi Account and upload the same docs there and click request complete button. My consultant suggested that it is not required. In the Immi account the status is 'Information required'. For Health it is showing 'health clearance provided – no action required'.Could you please guide me if I need to go to Immi account and upload the docs and click on request complete, will this slows down the visa processing?

2. Do we need to submit both form 80 and PCC under 'Character,Evidence of'. i.e for form 80 - we will submit under form 80 personal particulars for character assessment and PCC under 'Overseas Police clearence - National.'. Please confirm.

when can i except the grant ???!!!



Skilled - Subclass 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

March 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
30/05/2014 - ACS Outcome Positive
18/03/2015 - PTE Results (L-70, R-74, W-74, S-70 | Overall - 72).
31/03/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 points with NSW as preference.
03/08/2015 - Invite. 
17/08/2015 - visa log.
29/09/2015 - co contact.
16/10/215 - email.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Paku said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 PR visa for Software Engineer(261313) occupation.
> 
> ...


1. Go ahead and upload in IMMI account. And do not forget to click on the "Request complete" button. Not sure why your consultant is suggesting you explicity "not to" complete these mandatory steps.
2. Form80 & PCC - There are specific choices in the drop down and you are right. _(i.e for form 80 - we will submit under form 80 personal particulars for character assessment and PCC under 'Overseas Police clearence - National.')_

Grant is anywhere from 20-60+ days away! I sincerely hope your stars are aligned well and you get a speedy grant!


----------



## HarperLee (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi all

We got the "golden email" today. 
CO contacted on 2nd of October requesting for medicals and police clearance. Completed the above and clicked the request complete button on the 15th of October. Got our grant today.

Thank you all for your advise and support. Hope you get your grants soon as well.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

HarperLee said:


> Hi all
> 
> We got the "golden email" today.
> CO contacted on 2nd of October requesting for medicals and police clearance. Completed the above and clicked the request complete button on the 15th of October. Got our grant today.
> ...


Very nice! Congratulations to you!! lane:
Would you like to share your timelines to all of us here?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

HarperLee said:


> Hi all
> 
> We got the "golden email" today.
> CO contacted on 2nd of October requesting for medicals and police clearance. Completed the above and clicked the request complete button on the 15th of October. Got our grant today.
> ...


congrats!!


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

HarperLee said:


> Hi all
> 
> We got the "golden email" today.
> CO contacted on 2nd of October requesting for medicals and police clearance. Completed the above and clicked the request complete button on the 15th of October. Got our grant today.
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavor. I was contaced by CO on September 21 requesting for additional documents. I have provided those documents on September 23rd and since then no news..

Would you mind sharing your occupation and which GSM team processed your application

Thanks


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

HarperLee said:


> Hi all
> 
> We got the "golden email" today.
> CO contacted on 2nd of October requesting for medicals and police clearance. Completed the above and clicked the request complete button on the 15th of October. Got our grant today.
> ...


Congrats.....and all the best
I hope we all get our grants soon............


----------



## indyan (Sep 21, 2015)

HarperLee said:


> Hi all
> 
> We got the "golden email" today.
> CO contacted on 2nd of October requesting for medicals and police clearance. Completed the above and clicked the request complete button on the 15th of October. Got our grant today.
> ...


Congrats HaperLee! :thumb: please share your timeline..


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

HarperLee said:


> Hi all
> 
> We got the "golden email" today.
> CO contacted on 2nd of October requesting for medicals and police clearance. Completed the above and clicked the request complete button on the 15th of October. Got our grant today.
> ...


Congratulations and all the best with the rest of the journey.


----------



## HarperLee (Sep 24, 2015)

Our timeline:

EOI invite received- 3rd of August
Lodged visa- 8th of August
CO Contact - 2nd of October (requesting Police clearance and medicals)
Visa granted- 20th of October


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

HarperLee said:


> Hi all
> 
> We got the "golden email" today.
> CO contacted on 2nd of October requesting for medicals and police clearance. Completed the above and clicked the request complete button on the 15th of October. Got our grant today.
> ...



I'm happy for you mate. Congratulations...


----------



## moonnalda (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all, 

I lodged my application on 3rd of August, and was contacted by CO on 14th of September.
I sent requested documents by email on 15th of SEptembr, but still havent received from CO yet.

I called 131-881 multiple times and they kept asking me to wait. Also, I emailed my CO but no response.

From the forum, I found out that I need to click the "request complete" button on immi account. Do I need to do that even though I already sent the email with attachments or should I just re-uploade on immiaccount and click the complete button.

It has been more than 5 weeks and is it normal that you dont get resopnse till now?


----------



## raja1979 (Jun 15, 2014)

moonnalda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my application on 3rd of August, and was contacted by CO on 14th of September.
> I sent requested documents by email on 15th of SEptembr, but still havent received from CO yet.
> ...


You need to upload all the documents in immi account and should click the "request complete" button. It will normally take more than 4 weeks to get a response once you complete the request. I have submitted my documents and clicked "request complete" button on 23rd Sep. Still waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello, I have applied for Visa 189 Independent Category with 60 points
Occupation Category: Clinical Psychologist
Points: 60
Invite Received on: 3rd August 2015
Visa fee paid : 10th August 2015
Medicals in India: 18th August 2015
Request Complete Button: 2nd October 2015.

My query is that how many days after the request complete button is hit is the Case officer expected to be assigned. I haven't heard from them still. Looking forward to your replies.

Regards,
Trinette

PS: If there is a Whatsapp group do let me know.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Irrespective of sending the mail to CO with attaching documents ...you need to click on request completed.
Because there good chances that CO might get change in this 4 weeks of timeframe.



moonnalda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my application on 3rd of August, and was contacted by CO on 14th of September.
> I sent requested documents by email on 15th of SEptembr, but still havent received from CO yet.
> ...


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

HarperLee said:


> Hi all
> 
> We got the "golden email" today.
> CO contacted on 2nd of October requesting for medicals and police clearance. Completed the above and clicked the request complete button on the 15th of October. Got our grant today.
> ...


Congratulations !!


----------



## snip2015 (Oct 20, 2015)

hiya,

I am new to this forum so please excuse if I am posting my question at wrong place. I have a couple of questions:

1. I got my invite last week. From what i understand i now have 60 days(from invitation date) to submit/pay for application. After the application is submitted I'll have another 1 month to upload all the required documents according to the list that would appear once I submit/pay my application. Could someone please confirm my understanding.

2. My passport will expire in about 6 months. So should I get my passport renewed before submitting/paying for the application. Or is it fine to apply now and later get my passport renew and just let my case officer know about that. Would it impact my invitation in any way ?

3. Since my IELTS score sheet has my current passport no, would it matter if I get a new passport. Also, i have PCC with current passport no, would it make my PCC obselete if I apply for new passport?

It would be great if someone could help me with these questions as time is of essence...thanks in advance...peace


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi HarperLee,
Congratulations on your grant. I needed to know if you were prompted to press request complete button via email or did you do it on your own?
Got the invite on: 3rd Aug 2015
Lodged Application fee : 10th August 2015
Medicals: 18th August 2015
Request Complete Button : 2nd Oct 2015
Now status shows as Assessment in Progress.....

Awaiting your reply.
Regards
Trinette


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Trinette said:


> Hi HarperLee,
> Congratulations on your grant. I needed to know if you were prompted to press request complete button via email or did you do it on your own?
> Got the invite on: 3rd Aug 2015
> Lodged Application fee : 10th August 2015
> ...


Hey buddy,

It would take atleast 35 days for the CO to come back to your file once the ''request complete'' button is pressed. However there have been instances wherein the application is finalised well before this time period. I have submitted the requested documents on 24th Sep and waiting for an update since then.

All the best.


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> It would take atleast 35 days for the CO to come back to your file once the ''request complete'' button is pressed. However there have been instances wherein the application is finalised well before this time period. I have submitted the requested documents on 24th Sep and waiting for an update since then.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks a lot Cooldude555. Wishing you luck too.

Regards,
Trinette


----------



## CL_going_AU (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys. I lodged my visa 189 on 03/08. CO from Adelaide contacted on 15/09 requesting additional information (Additional PCC and Form 80). Submitted all documents on 23/08 but yet to hear a response from them. Just wondering about the 6 weeks time frame as mentioned by a few people. Is it 6 weeks from CO contact or from hitting the Request Complete Button? Thanks guys!


----------



## CL_going_AU (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys. I submitted my visa 189 application on 3/8. CO from Adelaide contacted on 15/09 requesting additional PCC and Form 80. Submitted documents on 23/09 but haven't heard anything from them. From the google sheet I see that people with GSM Brisbane seem to get grant a lot quicker??? Also just wondering if the 6 week time frame as mentioned by some people is from date of CO contact or from date when Request Complete button is hit?


----------



## yashab (Jul 5, 2015)

*Strange Skill Support Request*

Just received mail from GSM team 13 Adelaide for form 1221 of spouse and her resume?

Information requested in resume is that it should be in synch with her already uploaded form 80, like in employment history including time frame of unemployment. 

She is assessed as lecturer by vetassess but she is dependent in my application. 

Has anyone underwent such request from CO. 

P. S. When information is requested, is the secondary applicants name in subject only?


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

HarperLee said:


> Our timeline:
> 
> EOI invite received- 3rd of August
> Lodged visa- 8th of August
> ...


Hi HarperLee,
Did you managed to send the required documents after 2 Oct or it was granted before only? Reason I am asking as my US PCC is pending and as per information available on net, it can take upto 3 months to get . My CO asked US PCC today so does it mean that I have to wait till US PCC received or it can be provided later after PR granted.

Sorry If my question is confusing.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

geo_101 said:


> Hi HarperLee, Did you managed to send the required documents after 2 Oct or it was granted before only? Reason I am asking as my US PCC is pending and as per information available on net, it can take upto 3 months to get . My CO asked US PCC today so does it mean that I have to wait till US PCC received or it can be provided later after PR granted. Sorry If my question is confusing.


Yes, you will have to wait for your pcc.


----------



## HarperLee (Sep 24, 2015)

geo_101 said:


> HarperLee said:
> 
> 
> > Our timeline:
> ...


Hi Geo

You have to submit all the required documents asked by the case officer. I only clicked the request complete button on my immi account once I had uploaded the required documents.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I have been allocated a lady case officer from GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 with initial LC. She had requested documents to prove my genuine relationship with my spouse and also her birth certificate on 13th of October and I uploaded all the documents on that night itself. 

I have tried contacting the team 2 times since then and get the same usual reply of 28 days minimum. 

Just wondering if any body else in this thread has been appointed a case officer same as mine or a CO from GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 and what are their experience. I know this is not going to bring any effect on when the grant is going to come through...it's just that this wait is frustrating and i guess it would help calm the nerves to read about different observations regarding this team.

Thanks in advance,
Ursan


----------



## yashab (Jul 5, 2015)

Guys,

Anyone uploaded form 1221, need assistance on below mentioned questions

Q.3 Name in your own language (Is it necessary to write in Local Language)

Q.43 Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research 
obtained once you depart Australia (Is it necessary to be filled)

Q.44 Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration? (Is it necessary to be filled)

Furthermore, CO asked 

Please be sure to complete the following requirements in full:

Please give details of all workshops, conferences or seminars attended as well as any research papers you have published.
Please attach all details in relation to your thesis (if undertaken) 


where do i file this information in form 1221


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Assyl said:


> where can i fill in a form 80?


Assyl, please go to the "Supporting documents" section and then click "Attach document". You can then select form 80 from the list.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I got reference letters from my Ex-mangers from all companies without involving HR departments. Verification of Reference letters will be conducted how? They will contact to my managers as per their given contact in reference letters i.e. Mobile & emails ? 

Or they will send letter to HR section to confirm role and responsiabilites while HR will not be having reference letter record. HR normally only having experience letter copy?

I also attached experience letters which originally issued from HR section from all my ex-companies.

Experience opinion and real case study required.


Regards,


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*Finally Grant !!*

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)

I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Andy


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

Hi All

My CO requested for form 80 again as I have uploaded them earlier as well.
I then replied to their email with filled form 80s. But after logging in to the immi site it still says more information requested. Isn't sending the forms in email suffice?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - Vijayadashmi at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate.☺☺☺☺


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

keerat565 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My CO requested for form 80 again as I have uploaded them earlier as well.
> I then replied to their email with filled form 80s. But after logging in to the immi site it still says more information requested. Isn't sending the forms in email suffice?


You also need to click the "Request complete " button.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My CO requested for form 80 again as I have uploaded them earlier as well.
> I then replied to their email with filled form 80s. But after logging in to the immi site it still says more information requested. Isn't sending the forms in email suffice?


Upload the form again and click on 'Request Complete' button.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

gurudev said:


> You also need to click the "Request complete " button.


Hey dude, I got my CO( From Brisbane team) today after around 65 days since lodge. requested for both form 80 and 1221, more employment evidence for my last job and my medical examination. I Just updated my timeline.
Regards
Vincento


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Direct Grant*

Guys,

Finally we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 1 Kids) & myself today.

Expat Form is my consultanting Agent and espesially people like Keeda/Omkar/Ashutosh guided me like big brothers....thanks you very much 

Direct grant -- Need to travel before 23 sep 2016

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Sri


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 1 Kids) & myself today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for future...........


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Guys,

Any recent updates for people who had been requested Form 80??


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

auz2015 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any recent updates for people who had been requested Form 80??



Nope from my side....form 80 requested on 21st sept..provided on 23rd September..since then no news whatsoever

Fingers crossed


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

Nopes. I was requested for form 80 on 30th Sep. But no update after that. They did call my manager to enquire about employment details in between. As I got reference from my manager not from my HR.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

keerat565 said:


> Nopes. I was requested for form 80 on 30th Sep. But no update after that. They did call my manager to enquire about employment details in between. As I got reference from my manager not from my HR.


Hi *keerat*
hope you are well.
How many points did you claim for your work experience? 

Regards
Vincento


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

vinc said:


> keerat565 said:
> 
> 
> > Nopes. I was requested for form 80 on 30th Sep. But no update after that. They did call my manager to enquire about employment details in between. As I got reference from my manager not from my HR.
> ...


Only 5 points.. but I had two employments from same company 2005 to 2009 being an employee cum student and then 2009 till date as perm employee. So that may have confused them as they exp letter was directly from 2005 till date and asked about my roles etc...
Bit nervous here as haven't heard being checked for employment that too only for 5 points..


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

hi keerat,

did you get the reference letter on the company letterhead?


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> hi keerat,
> 
> did you get the reference letter on the company letterhead?


Yes, I did get the reference from my manager on a company letter head..


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

keerat565 said:


> Only 5 points.. but I had two employments from same company 2005 to 2009 being an employee cum student and then 2009 till date as perm employee. So that may have confused them as they exp letter was directly from 2005 till date and asked about my roles etc...
> Bit nervous here as haven't heard being checked for employment that too only for 5 points..


Hi Keerat 
That's interesting. Rarely have I heard to be checked for 5 points. I claimed for 5 points as well. More interestingly, there is an eight-month gap in the same company just like yours. Nevertheless, I took a long leaving for eight months in that period. Anyway, you and I will be fine dude .
Thanks 
Vincento


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> Yes, I did get the reference from my manager on a company letter head..



is this employment verification call to manager happened before CO contact or after?


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> keerat565 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I did get the reference from my manager on a company letter head..
> ...


CO first contacted me on 30th Sep for form 80 which I replied in email within 3 days and verification on employment happened last week on Friday around 16th Oct
Does it help? Good sign or bad sign...??


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> CO first contacted me on 30th Sep for form 80 which I replied in email within 3 days and verification on employment happened last week on Friday around 16th Oct
> Does it help? Good sign or bad sign...??


sorry, no idea it is good or bad. i just asked to know when they do verification.

may i know your timelines and your job code.


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> keerat565 said:
> 
> 
> > CO first contacted me on 30th Sep for form 80 which I replied in email within 3 days and verification on employment happened last week on Friday around 16th Oct
> ...


My job code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)

3rd Aug - Recvd invite.
17 Aug - Application submitted - payment made and all docs attached along with PCC and Medicals

30th Sep - first email from CO - asking form 80 again
16th Oct Call to my manager - employment verification.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> My job code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> 3rd Aug - Recvd invite.
> 17 Aug - Application submitted - payment made and all docs attached along with PCC and Medicals
> ...


ok. good luck.

i am "Software Engineer" applied on 7th august, CO asked for form 80 on 24th Sept.
docs submitted on oct 1st. thats all nothing is moving. (i am going via Agent).


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just out of curiosity guys, anybody else apart from keerat565 , has had any employment verification done after submitting Form 80 ??

Note: Maybe that is the reason why i can see so many people still awaiting grants even after additional document submission since last month??


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,

Not me, but i saw couple of guys getting verification calls...even Keeda got the call last month.....
I would suggest front load form 80 and 1221 to avoid delays



auz2015 said:


> Just out of curiosity guys, anybody else apart from keerat565 , has had any employment verification done after submitting Form 80 ??
> 
> Note: Maybe that is the reason why i can see so many people still awaiting grants even after additional document submission since last month??


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not me, but i saw couple of guys getting verification calls...even Keeda got the call last month.....
> I would suggest front load form 80 and 1221 to avoid delays


Guys

Do you think if Form 80 is submitted then only they call for verification.??
For me 2 case officers are allocated so far and none requested form 80.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Guys Do you think if Form 80 is submitted then only they call for verification.?? For me 2 case officers are allocated so far and none requested form 80.


It has nothing to do with form 80. You submit your references and they call based on the references. 

I saw people been verified and never submitted the form 80.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I have noticed from Excel that only one or two grants are given per week for August lodged.. Well this is not a good sign for us.. Looks like they have moved to September batch and we left out


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

hello guys  ive been a silent viewer for two months. i just wanted to share my timeline for anybody else still patiently waiting like me

profession: materials engineer
invite: july 18 (visa 189, 65 pts)
applied: aug 17 
first CO contact: oct 2 asking for a 'complete disclosure' australian PCC for me and form 80 and 1221 for partner (i thought only primary aplicant needed to submit these docs)
uploaded all documents last oct 20

status:assessment in progress

btw my CO's initials are JM from Adelaide. they seem to be slower in granting visas compared to Bribane :/


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have noticed from Excel that only one or two grants are given per week for August lodged.. Well this is not a good sign for us.. Looks like they have moved to September batch and we left out


Hi... it is really frustrating ...but what they are asking ..........


----------



## kunals86 (Oct 26, 2015)

*Partner's Medical Check*

Hello,

I have applied for 189 PR visa & a case officer has been assigned. They have sent a query to get Medical check for my wife, even if she is not included in application as of now. 

I'm already done with my(primary applicant's) medical check through HAP id, which was assigned to me in online application..

Do i need to get medical checkup without HAP ID from local hospitals & upload reports ? Any idea ? 

Thanks,
Kunal


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

dear all,

my brother didnt join the army and he wrote no in the military , should he send any doc to prove he didnt join , or it is not necessary
also how usually they verify this point?


----------



## raja1979 (Jun 15, 2014)

kunals86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for 189 PR visa & a case officer has been assigned. They have sent a query to get Medical check for my wife, even if she is not included in application as of now.
> 
> ...


It's strange that they ask for medical check up for your wife who is not included in application. I don't think you can go for medical check up without the HAP id. I would suggest you can call and check with them before proceeding for Medical check up.


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

*visa grant*

hey guys. got our grant today, me, wife and kid.

Timeline:
Invited - 3rd August
Visa applied - 25th August
All documents uploaded inc form 80 etc - 7th Sept
Medical - 14th Sept
Direct Grant - 26 Oct


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

samlogic said:


> hey guys. got our grant today, me, wife and kid.
> 
> Timeline:
> Invited - 3rd August
> ...


Congratulations and all the best.........


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats Dude. Please update your details in the below excel.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965



samlogic said:


> hey guys. got our grant today, me, wife and kid.
> 
> Timeline:
> Invited - 3rd August
> ...


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*3 Different CO!!!*



abcmel said:


> Guys
> 
> Do you think if Form 80 is submitted then only they call for verification.??
> For me 2 case officers are allocated so far and none requested form 80.


That's awful abcmel. What are all the CO asking for one by one!

Thanks,
S
Visa Applied: Aug 5
CO Contact : Sep 23
Req Complete: Sep 29
Wait unlimited since then
Grant :noidea:


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> My job code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> 3rd Aug - Recvd invite.
> 17 Aug - Application submitted - payment made and all docs attached along with PCC and Medicals
> ...


I am expecting the same thing with me.
Can you please tell which documents you attached for employment references?
I attached as many as I could, including bank statement and payslips.


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> keerat565 said:
> 
> 
> > My job code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ...



I attached reference from my manager.
Salary slips, form 16, appointment letters,
My deputation letter, pan card, hike letters. That's pretty much..


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, that is all it is there to attach.
Anyways, Best of luck man.
Any update since then?


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Yeah, that is all it is there to attach.
> Anyways, Best of luck man.
> Any update since then?


Thanks mate.. no update after that.. still waiting...


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> dear all,
> 
> my brother didnt join the army and he wrote no in the military , should he send any doc to prove he didnt join , or it is not necessary
> also how usually they verify this point?


reply me guys pls


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Yasmeena,

This is a rare case and most of the guys not aware.
@Seniors can anybody suggest


yasmeenaaa said:


> reply me guys pls


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

yasmeenaaa said:


> reply me guys pls


No need to provide anything as he did not join army or never been in a army......
It is only for those who serve army even for a single day also.


----------



## Rox61 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi guys, just came across this hitting request complete button on immi account and my agent said he didn't do it but only sent the email to CO direct. I came to know this today which is more than 28 days of first contact by CO. He requested for medical and form 80.partner included.

So I am wondering if its gonna affect the decision making? Or should inform the immi abt this??
Plz suggest??


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

raja1979 said:


> It's strange that they ask for medical check up for your wife who is not included in application. I don't think you can go for medical check up without the HAP id. I would suggest you can call and check with them before proceeding for Medical check up.


All dependents whether migrating or not need to undertake medicals.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Rox61 said:


> Hi guys, just came across this hitting request complete button on immi account and my agent said he didn't do it but only sent the email to CO direct. I came to know this today which is more than 28 days of first contact by CO. He requested for medical and form 80.partner included.
> 
> So I am wondering if its gonna affect the decision making? Or should inform the immi abt this??
> Plz suggest??


Tell your agent to hit the request complete asap. I'd recommend to send a fresh email to the co apprising him about the same.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

samlogic said:


> hey guys. got our grant today, me, wife and kid.
> 
> Timeline:
> Invited - 3rd August
> ...


Congratulations mate. ☺☺☺


----------



## Rox61 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for reply. Ya ...he has done it now.. And also sent the fresh email. Also I'm concerned abt the 28 days which has already cross. Does it make diffrence.??


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

I was contemplating calling the co next week. 

Please suggest the cheapest calling cards for calling from India to Australia.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

gurudev said:


> I was contemplating calling the co next week.
> 
> Please suggest the cheapest calling cards for calling from India to Australia.


Not sure about the calling card. But i personally used skype and its best.
They only charge 1.3Rs/min for land line call to Australia.
I used multiple times ans had no problem.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

samlogic said:


> hey guys. got our grant today, me, wife and kid.
> 
> Timeline:
> Invited - 3rd August
> ...


Congrats samlogic.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

abcmel said:


> Not sure about the calling card. But i personally used skype and its best.
> They only charge 1.3Rs/min for land line call to Australia.
> I used multiple times ans had no problem.


Thanks mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

One question.

Is the 28 day window period , after clicking on the Request Complete button or from the day the CO actually contacted you for additional documents??


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One question.
> 
> Is the 28 day window period , after clicking on the Request Complete button or from the day the CO actually contacted you for additional documents??


I think it is CO first contact. But not sure. Even mine crossed 28 days period.


----------



## raja1979 (Jun 15, 2014)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One question.
> 
> Is the 28 day window period , after clicking on the Request Complete button or from the day the CO actually contacted you for additional documents??


It's 35 days for me since I clicked Request completed button. Still no response.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok , did any of you guys call the GSM office regarding your status, and what did they say ??


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Supporting documents No Longer on Immi Account*

Hi Guys. While logging to my IMMI Account today morning, i noticed that there are no attachments available under the "Supporting documents provided" section for my wife (secondary applicant) while relevant documents were previously uploaded. This issue is however not there for me (primary applicant). Note that CO was already allocated on 13th Oct 2015 (visa lodged on 21st Aug 2015) requesting for some more docs for me and my wife (Form 80 and few additional evidence for marriage).

This seems strange. Has anybody encountered a similar issue?


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*same for me*

I have mailed 36 days ago & clicked on request complete 29 days back. No update after that. I have given up all the hopes & planning to change job here 
It's immensely frustrating. I think I will give a try calling DIBP tomorrow.

Thanks,
S



raja1979 said:


> It's 35 days for me since I clicked Request completed button. Still no response.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

SSrng said:


> I have mailed 36 days ago & clicked on request complete 29 days back. No update after that. I have given up all the hopes & planning to change job here
> It's immensely frustrating. I think I will give a try calling DIBP tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> S




FYI, I tried calling them yesterday on the local 1800 number that we can dial in from AUS and spoke to a very patient and nice gentleman(for a change because mostly they are rude and not wanting to talk) and explained to him that I had already finalized my travel plans in end of October, so if you could please have a look. He was sympathetic and understood and did even have a look at the file and suggested that even though the initial assessment has been completed, the CO still has to come back to the file and do the final verification and then only you will be able to get a grant email. He said he can see all the documents are loaded and he could also see that all the CO in GSM ADELAIDE has a big workload and presently all the co's in the GSM ADELAIDE TEAM are advising to wait atleast 35 days from when they contacted you.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Thanks for the update*

Thanks for the update Ursan. Response from Adelaide team is really slower than one could ever expect and I guess quite a few of us are waiting more than 35 days after initial CO contact. It was from Adelaide in my case too.

Thanks,
S



Ursan said:


> FYI, I tried calling them yesterday on the local 1800 number that we can dial in from AUS and spoke to a very patient and nice gentleman(for a change because mostly they are rude and not wanting to talk) and explained to him that I had already finalized my travel plans in end of October, so if you could please have a look. He was sympathetic and understood and did even have a look at the file and suggested that even though the initial assessment has been completed, the CO still has to come back to the file and do the final verification and then only you will be able to get a grant email. He said he can see all the documents are loaded and he could also see that all the CO in GSM ADELAIDE has a big workload and presently all the co's in the GSM ADELAIDE TEAM are advising to wait atleast 35 days from when they contacted you.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One question.
> 
> Is the 28 day window period , after clicking on the Request Complete button or from the day the CO actually contacted you for additional documents??


From the experiences shared by others - some say 28 + 7 = 35 days from the date of CO contact, others say from the date you hit the request complete button (confirmed to many by the folk who picked up the call from DIBP). 

But there are a few lucky ones who got the response and even a direct grant within a few hours to a few days (a week or so). But the majority are languishing for that elusive CO email.

In a nutshell, it's anybody's guess. 

In a lighter vein, COs write the names of applicants in small chits, throw them up in the air and the one they manage to catch is ???- you guessed it right mate - the lucky one to get a response or a DIRECT GRANT


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Its a grant*

Guys,

Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning. 

I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys. 

My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.

I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate... good luck for your future..

Can't really see your signature.. sry to be noob...


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Congrats!*

Congrats cooldude. Lucky you! My timelines are almost the same, just a day earlier I lodged visa and same is for initial CO contact. Some light of hope for me I guess :fingerscrossed:
Can you pls let me know by what time around you received the mail, did you followed up through phone call and finally, was it Adelaide team?

Thanks,
S



cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> Congrats mate... good luck for your future..
> 
> Can't really see your signature.. sry to be noob...


Thanks buddy. All the very best to you too.

Applied on 6th August (261313, with 65 points)
First CO contact: 24th Sep. Requested Form 80 and spouses educational certificates. Submitted the same day
Grant: 27th October.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

SSrng said:


> Congrats cooldude. Lucky you! My timelines are almost the same, just a day earlier I lodged visa and same is for initial CO contact. Some light of hope for me I guess :fingerscrossed:
> Can you pls let me know by what time around you received the mail and was it Adelaide team?
> 
> Thanks,
> S


S

Your grant is also round the corner. Kindly update ur signature with timelines


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Congrats cooldude. Lucky you! My timelines are almost the same, just a day earlier I lodged visa and same is for initial CO contact. Some light of hope for me I guess :fingerscrossed:
> Can you pls let me know by what time around you received the mail, did you followed up through phone call and finally, was it Adelaide team?
> 
> Thanks,
> S


Thanks pal. I wish you get your grant soon. All th every best.

Last time I called was on 30th Sep I guess. And no follow up since then. I received the grant mail at 8AM IST. It was Brisbane team.

Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> keerat565 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats mate... good luck for your future..
> ...


Great.. my timelines are almost similar to urs.. just a week delay in all aspects. .


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> Great.. my timelines are almost similar to urs.. just a week delay in all aspects. .


Wish you all the very best pal. Your grant is round the corner.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> ...



Congrats bro.. Enjoy your Grant


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Congrats bro.. Enjoy your Grant


Thanks Bro


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate lane:lane::second::second:


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Congratulations mate lane:lane::second::second:


Thanks bud


----------



## moonnalda (Oct 20, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Thanks bud


Congratz!

I am now starting to be worried as I lodged my visa on 3rd of August and contacted by CO on 14th September... no response since then even though I submitted my requested documents on 15th Sept...
It has been close to 7 weeks nw..


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.

Hallelujah! God has done it we got our visa today. Me and my spouse and two kids.

Firstly I want to share our timeline:-

Mechanical Engineer- 60 points
Applied for visa in July 22
We got our CO contact on 17th Sept.
Requested for PCC and form 80 for both, Regional evidence and proof of income.
We replied on 22 Sept, 2015 and since then we have not heard anything
Call several times, same story of waiting
last call was 23rd October, 2015, a guy checked the status and told me that is under consideration.

I want to tell you all that the golden email arrived today 28th October, 2015 in my spouse inbox at 12:58pm Melbourne time.

I want to assure all July applicants and that are still waiting that there is nothing wrong with your application. They will surely get back to you one by one it might just take a little patience.

God bless you all, all the past grants always gives us hope that one day our visa too will come and finally it arrives.


----------



## vamsii (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been watching this forum since My CO first contact.I am happy to announce that i just recieved my grant today 28 Oct 5:40 PM melbourne time.

My timeline is below ,i am an onshore applicant lodged visa myself and messed it up as worse as possible.I waited with lot of patience and finally got my grant.

Inv: 3rd Aug
Lodge date:7th Aug
Co contact: 26th sep
Request complete:28th sep
Grant:28 Oct


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

vamsii said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been watching this forum since My CO first contact.I am happy to announce that i just recieved my grant today 28 Oct 5:40 PM melbourne time.
> 
> ...


congrats!! which job code?


----------



## vamsii (Sep 27, 2015)

261312-Developer Programmer


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

vamsii said:


> 261312-Developer Programmer


Congrats Vamsii.

Could you please share which GSM?


----------



## vamsii (Sep 27, 2015)

Gsm Brisbane, called them on 27 oct and recieved a formal reply to wait for 6 weeks.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

vamsii said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been watching this forum since My CO first contact.I am happy to announce that i just recieved my grant today 28 Oct 5:40 PM melbourne time.
> 
> ...


Congrats...........and all the best


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

vamsii said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been watching this forum since My CO first contact.I am happy to announce that i just recieved my grant today 28 Oct 5:40 PM melbourne time.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy!!:second::second:


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!!lane:lane:


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

moonnalda said:


> Congratz!
> 
> I am now starting to be worried as I lodged my visa on 3rd of August and contacted by CO on 14th September... no response since then even though I submitted my requested documents on 15th Sept...
> It has been close to 7 weeks nw..


Did you try calling them up?


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

vamsii said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been watching this forum since My CO first contact.I am happy to announce that i just recieved my grant today 28 Oct 5:40 PM melbourne time.
> 
> ...


congrats vamsii!! and best of luck on your upcoming journey 

could you elaborate further on why you said you messed up your application? every now and then because of no CO update my mind goes haywire and imagines if i did anything wrong in my visa application that is causing the delay or might eventually lead to a rejection.

thanks for keeping our hopes up. hope u have a great time celebrating!


----------



## vamsii (Sep 27, 2015)

perthling said:


> congrats vamsii!! and best of luck on your upcoming journey
> 
> could you elaborate further on why you said you messed up your application? every now and then because of no CO update my mind goes haywire and imagines if i did anything wrong in my visa application that is causing the delay or might eventually lead to a rejection.
> 
> thanks for keeping our hopes up. hope u have a great time celebrating!


At first i included my family as non migrating dependent family members,My parents and my sister she lives in kansas USA.later i uploaded form 1023 asking to remove them before CO allocated.luckily CO removed them but by mistake she asked me for fbi and kansas state police clearance I replied the same in email but sadly its been 30 days and worried she might not look email.Here is where i did something amazing, i typed an email in the document and uploaded it to immi account under no documents section.I got the grant a day after.


----------



## chethan21 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Help with info in immi account*

I have lodged 189 visa on 11 August and submitted all docs including form 80, medicals, but no response yet. No CO yet. 
So, I was looking around in immi account to check if there was something wrong there.
This is what I see.. Is this normal?


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Chetan,

I dont think that's an issue, because for me also after submitting Form 80 , I could see the help icon below the Documents section, exactly as it is in your case


----------



## chethan21 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Auz,

Thanks for the reply. Good to hear that Form 80 status is not a problem.

How about the medicals part? It says that health clearance provided, but there is no documents attached in "Health, Evidence of".

Is that also the usual case?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

*Direct Grant *

It was a usual morning. The only thing different today was that as per my normal ritual I did *NOT* log in to my immi and email account the first thing in the morning - usually at 7:00 AM. I read a couple of day's back someone saying that maximum visa grants come on Monday's and Thursday's. Today was a Thursday and it was in the back of my mind - but somewhere the naysayer within me - the doubting Thomas some may call, said "That is wishful thinking mate. You won't get it today". So I listened to that voice and did not bother to check my email till 9:30 AM this morning. 

To my pleasant surprise and with the grace of God Almighty I got 4 auto generated emails from DIBP bringing the happy tidings of a DIRECT GRANT for me,spouse and 2 kids. YIPPPPEEEEEE....

Thank you all for answering my queries and providing the necessary motivation to keep going. I was almost anxious to call them up next week, but thankfully I don't need to now.

I wish all others good luck and a speedy grant :fingerscrossed:

I'll be there with this forum moving forward and hopefully I should be able to share the happy news of a successful landing and a successful job hunt. lane:lane:


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Chethan21 for medicals it remains like that


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations gurudev awesome news.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

gurudev said:


> It was a usual morning. The only thing different today was that as per my normal ritual I did *NOT* log in to my immi and email account the first thing in the morning - usually at 7:00 AM. I read a couple of day's back someone saying that maximum visa grants come on Monday's and Thursday's. Today was a Thursday and it was in the back of my mind - but somewhere the naysayer within me - the doubting Thomas some may call, said "That is wishful thinking mate. You won't get it today". So I listened to that voice and did not bother to check my email till 9:30 AM this morning.
> 
> To my pleasant surprise and with the grace of God Almighty I got 4 auto generated emails from DIBP bringing the happy tidings of a DIRECT GRANT for me,spouse and 2 kids. YIPPPPEEEEEE....
> 
> ...


Congrats dude.....


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

congrats gurudev
Good to know that your patience finally paid off
Hoping that ours will also come soon


----------



## chethan21 (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats Gurudev.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> congrats gurudev
> Good to know that your patience finally paid off
> Hoping that ours will also come soon


Thanks mate! your grant should be around the corner


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

chethan21 said:


> Congrats Gurudev.


Thank Chethan21!! Best of luck!!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

tt2 said:


> Congratulations gurudev awesome news.


Thanks tt2


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

kasi.maddula said:


> Congrats dude.....


Thanks mate


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

gurudev said:


> It was a usual morning. The only thing different today was that as per my normal ritual I did *NOT* log in to my immi and email account the first thing in the morning - usually at 7:00 AM. I read a couple of day's back someone saying that maximum visa grants come on Monday's and Thursday's. Today was a Thursday and it was in the back of my mind - but somewhere the naysayer within me - the doubting Thomas some may call, said "That is wishful thinking mate. You won't get it today". So I listened to that voice and did not bother to check my email till 9:30 AM this morning.
> 
> To my pleasant surprise and with the grace of God Almighty I got 4 auto generated emails from DIBP bringing the happy tidings of a DIRECT GRANT for me,spouse and 2 kids. YIPPPPEEEEEE....
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for future...............


----------



## cleanmasters (Oct 29, 2015)

If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page."


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

varunkm1706 said:


> Congratulations and all the best for future...............


Thank you mate!!  Wish you all the best too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

Looks like lot of people who received EOI invite on in Aug are being issued grants.
Hopefully ours is also around the corner.


----------



## yashab (Jul 5, 2015)

gurudev said:


> It was a usual morning. The only thing different today was that as per my normal ritual I did *NOT* log in to my immi and email account the first thing in the morning - usually at 7:00 AM. I read a couple of day's back someone saying that maximum visa grants come on Monday's and Thursday's. Today was a Thursday and it was in the back of my mind - but somewhere the naysayer within me - the doubting Thomas some may call, said "That is wishful thinking mate. You won't get it today". So I listened to that voice and did not bother to check my email till 9:30 AM this morning.
> 
> To my pleasant surprise and with the grace of God Almighty I got 4 auto generated emails from DIBP bringing the happy tidings of a DIRECT GRANT for me,spouse and 2 kids. YIPPPPEEEEEE....
> 
> ...



Congratulations mate! You finally did get your direct grant. Waiting for mine now.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello Everybody, 

I have got invite and am about to apply visa. I want to understand that how many people receive verification calls regarding work experience and how hectic it is.

If people who have received grants can share their experience, it will be great.


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and i m in process of applying visa under 189.

Could you please help me with my below queries.

1. I have got my skill set assessed and applied for EOI. could one of you please list out the documents that needs to be uploaded for visa processing. 

2. ACS has detected my first 2 yrs for the relevant experience demonstration, in this case should i still need to submit proofs for my work experience as DIBP will not count this first 2 yrs.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

1. Once you lodge the visa, the list of document shall be populated for you. You can also look at the document checklist. You will need docs supporting your qualification, experience, birth certificate, passport (of course), marriage certificate if married. Also collect record for your last 10 years address history which will be needed for form 80.

2. If ACS has counted 2 years then DIBP will most likely consider that only. At lest in my case the considered that much only which was validated by ACS.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

yashab said:


> Congratulations mate! You finally did get your direct grant. Waiting for mine now.


Thanks mate!! God is kind.  Don't worry - yours is on its way - wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

Friends, Thanks for all your help and support. I have received my grant today

ANZSCO Code : 261111 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 65 | ACS +ve : 22 Nov 2014 | IELTS : 28 Feb 2015 - | EOI submitted : 03 June 2015 | Invite : 03 August 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 4 August 2015 | PCC1/PCC2/PCC3/Medical : 24-Dec-2014/30-Jun-2015/ 04-Jul-2015/4-Aug-2015| CO Allocation : 16-Sep-2015 Adelaide Team| Asked for Form 80, more PCC and Duties Letterhead| Replied on 17th with clarifications that all PCCs above 12 months are supplied and company does not give Duties on Letterhead and uploaded form 80| Didn't know to press Complete Request then..pressed it after I joined this forum and saw the advice on Sept 24 | Grant Date : 31-Oct-2015 | IED : 24-Dec-2015 |


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

sand_hba said:


> Friends, Thanks for all your help and support. I have received my grant today ANZSCO Code : 261111 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 65 | ACS +ve : 22 Nov 2014 | IELTS : 28 Feb 2015 - | EOI submitted : 03 June 2015 | Invite : 03 August 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 4 August 2015 | PCC1/PCC2/PCC3/Medical : 24-Dec-2014/30-Jun-2015/ 04-Jul-2015/4-Aug-2015| CO Allocation : 16-Sep-2015 Adelaide Team| Asked for Form 80, more PCC and Duties Letterhead| Replied on 17th with clarifications that all PCCs above 12 months are supplied and company does not give Duties on Letterhead and uploaded form 80| Didn't know to press Complete Request then..pressed it after I joined this forum and saw the advice on Sept 24 | Grant Date : 31-Oct-2015 | IED : 24-Dec-2015 |


Congrats buddy


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

sand_hba said:


> Friends, Thanks for all your help and support. I have received my grant today
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 65 | ACS +ve : 22 Nov 2014 | IELTS : 28 Feb 2015 - | EOI submitted : 03 June 2015 | Invite : 03 August 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 4 August 2015 | PCC1/PCC2/PCC3/Medical : 24-Dec-2014/30-Jun-2015/ 04-Jul-2015/4-Aug-2015| CO Allocation : 16-Sep-2015 Adelaide Team| Asked for Form 80, more PCC and Duties Letterhead| Replied on 17th with clarifications that all PCCs above 12 months are supplied and company does not give Duties on Letterhead and uploaded form 80| Didn't know to press Complete Request then..pressed it after I joined this forum and saw the advice on Sept 24 | Grant Date : 31-Oct-2015 | IED : 24-Dec-2015 |


Congrats Buddy. 

Just a quick one. Is your IED really 24-Dec-2015? They gave only 2 Months for you to enter?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sand_hba said:


> Friends, Thanks for all your help and support. I have received my grant today
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 65 | ACS +ve : 22 Nov 2014 | IELTS : 28 Feb 2015 - | EOI submitted : 03 June 2015 | Invite : 03 August 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 4 August 2015 | PCC1/PCC2/PCC3/Medical : 24-Dec-2014/30-Jun-2015/ 04-Jul-2015/4-Aug-2015| CO Allocation : 16-Sep-2015 Adelaide Team| Asked for Form 80, more PCC and Duties Letterhead| Replied on 17th with clarifications that all PCCs above 12 months are supplied and company does not give Duties on Letterhead and uploaded form 80| Didn't know to press Complete Request then..pressed it after I joined this forum and saw the advice on Sept 24 | Grant Date : 31-Oct-2015 | IED : 24-Dec-2015 |


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Friends,
Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.

God bless and best of luck to all my friends
Abhilash.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro...all the best and enjoy every moment...


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## raja1979 (Jun 15, 2014)

It looks like most of the July applications were cleared on Saturday(31/10/2015). Good news that DIBP is working hard to clear the back logs. Lets hope all the August applicants will get their grant soon.


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Congrats Buddy.
> 
> Just a quick one. Is your IED really 24-Dec-2015? They gave only 2 Months for you to enter?


Yes Kasi it is Xmas Eve. I presume it is tied to the first country PCC date - 1 Year from that date.


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

gurudev said:


> It was a usual morning. The only thing different today was that as per my normal ritual I did *NOT* log in to my immi and email account the first thing in the morning - usually at 7:00 AM. I read a couple of day's back someone saying that maximum visa grants come on Monday's and Thursday's. Today was a Thursday and it was in the back of my mind - but somewhere the naysayer within me - the doubting Thomas some may call, said "That is wishful thinking mate. You won't get it today". So I listened to that voice and did not bother to check my email till 9:30 AM this morning.
> 
> To my pleasant surprise and with the grace of God Almighty I got 4 auto generated emails from DIBP bringing the happy tidings of a DIRECT GRANT for me,spouse and 2 kids. YIPPPPEEEEEE....
> 
> ...


Congrats Gurudev! All the best ahead...


----------



## sand_hba (Jul 8, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!!


----------



## indyan (Sep 21, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


Congrats Abhilashrs!! Think it was quick 

Which GSM?


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi seniors. I clicked on "request complete" button after having uploaded all docs requested my CO (Form 80, AFP clearance and additional details to prove genuine relationship). The status has now changed to assessment in progress and request complete button is grayed out. Am i supposed to get any sort of acknowledgement mail by the system?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Deepak280182 said:


> Hi seniors. I clicked on "request complete" button after having uploaded all docs requested my CO (Form 80, AFP clearance and additional details to prove genuine relationship). The status has now changed to assessment in progress and request complete button is grayed out. Am i supposed to get any sort of acknowledgement mail by the system?


No, you will not receive any acknowledgement after clicking the ''request complete'' button. Expect the CO to come back to your file in 30 to 40 days from now.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sand_hba said:


> Congratulations mate!!


Thank you mate


----------



## msansari (Jun 8, 2015)

Congratulations everyone who got their grant. I'm also sailing in the same boat waiting patiently. Till now no CO has been assigned. Lodged application on 18August 2015 Visa 189 (261313) with 75 points. I have submitted all the documents including form 80. Any ideas how much time DIBP is taking for visa grants?


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> No, you will not receive any acknowledgement after clicking the ''request complete'' button. Expect the CO to come back to your file in 30 to 40 days from now.


Thx buddy.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

msansari said:


> Congratulations everyone who got their grant. I'm also sailing in the same boat waiting patiently. Till now no CO has been assigned. Lodged application on 18August 2015 Visa 189 (261313) with 75 points. I have submitted all the documents including form 80. Any ideas how much time DIBP is taking for visa grants?


I have also lodged on 18th Aug. Got my CO on 23rd Oct and was asked to do medicals, upload form 80, 1221, CV and evidence of employment. 
Nevertheless, in my idea, you should wait for your grant soon since you've already uploaded everything . 
I also need to say congrats to GuruDev for a direct grant


----------



## msansari (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Vinc for you reply. This is a morale booster for me. Please keep in updating the events and I'll also let everyone know if I get any news on my case. All the best.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

vinc said:


> I have also lodged on 18th Aug. Got my CO on 23rd Oct and was asked to do medicals, upload form 80, 1221, CV and evidence of employment.
> Nevertheless, in my idea, you should wait for your grant soon since you've already uploaded everything .
> I also need to say congrats to GuruDev for a direct grant


Thanks mate.  wish you a speedy grant too.


----------



## raja1979 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I just now spoke to GSM adelaide office. A lady picked the call and asked when I have clicked the "Request completed" button. Then she said it will take another 1 to 2 weeks to review the additional documents submitted and if any further documents are required they will contact again. Otherwise visa will be granted. She did not ask about my application ID or passport number. So it seems like a general reply.

Regards,
Raja


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello, 
Can anyone kindly share the contact number of Adelaide GSM office. I will be calling from India.

Regards,
Trinette


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

cn u pls add me as wel to the whatsapp group?
Thanks


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

It's almost 34 days where I clicked Request Complete button after CO allocation. This waiting sucks!!


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Trinette said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone kindly share the contact number of Adelaide GSM office. I will be calling from India.
> 
> Regards,
> Trinette


0061731367000. If you are calling from anywhere outside Australia.


----------



## raja1979 (Jun 15, 2014)

*It's a grant!*

Long wait Ends... yes... it's a grant for me, my wife and kid! Thanks guys for all your wonderful support!


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

raja1979 said:


> Long wait Ends... yes... it's a grant for me, my wife and kid! Thanks guys for all your wonderful support!


congrats.........


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

raja1979 said:


> Long wait Ends... yes... it's a grant for me, my wife and kid! Thanks guys for all your wonderful support!



Hi Raja...Congrats and all the best for your future effort. We are in the same timeline..but m still waiting for the grant and it is really killing me....when did u received the grant.

regards


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Trinette said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Thanks spoke to them this morning. It takes 4 to 6 weeks since the request complete button is hit thats what they said.


----------



## Siddi (Nov 6, 2015)

*Co assignment*

Hello all,
How to know whether CO is assigned to me or not? How you people came to know the date on which CO assigned to you?

Visa type: 189
Occupation code : 261312 (Dev. Programmer)
Visa lodge date : 03rd Aug,15
No. of points : 65


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

raja1979 said:


> Long wait Ends... yes... it's a grant for me, my wife and kid! Thanks guys for all your wonderful support!


Congratulations


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Trinette said:


> Thanks spoke to them this morning. It takes 4 to 6 weeks since the request complete button is hit thats what they said.


That's really a long wait


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Siddi said:


> Hello all,
> How to know whether CO is assigned to me or not? How you people came to know the date on which CO assigned to you?
> 
> Visa type: 189
> ...


One gets to know about CO being assigned if and only if the CO needs any more info/documents. The CO would send you an e-mail requesting for more info/docs. In case of direct grant (as was in my case), one never gets to know when a CO is assigned because the status on immi account changes directly from 'Application received' to 'Finalized'.


----------



## raja1979 (Jun 15, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Raja...Congrats and all the best for your future effort. We are in the same timeline..but m still waiting for the grant and it is really killing me....when did u received the grant.
> 
> regards


I got the grant mail today morning only. Hopefully yours will come soon.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

raja1979 said:


> I got the grant mail today morning only. Hopefully yours will come soon.


Thanks for the update...Enjoy and have fun

Regards


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy guys

Got my grant today 

Thanks heaps for helping me out here.

If it wasnt for this thread, nothing could be possible.

Thanks again people 
God bless .


----------



## indyan (Sep 21, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy guys
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! :thumb:


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy guys
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Pls tell us your timelines.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy guys
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


Mubarak Congrats


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Trinette said:


> Congratulations!!! Pls tell us your timelines.


Please refer to the signature . Dont just write for the sake of writing.(no offense meant)


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Trinette said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!!! Pls tell us your timelines.
> ...


New to this place. Just getting used to it.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys,

I received Two GRANT email today.
Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
I have observed that DIBP is now clearing backlogs of July and August and all will be cleared soon.
Thanks For all your support. Without this forum I could not have applied for PR by myself.
All the very best.

Thanks
abcmel
______


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy guys
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


Congrats Sudeepai.


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Congrats to all who received their Grants recently!!

I have a quick question here.
I applied for 189 visa yesteray and need some help for uploading documents. I am claiming points for overseas experience so which all document shall i upload apart from Appointment and Reference letters. 

:juggle:

Thanks


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

shergill80 said:


> Congrats to all who received their Grants recently!!
> 
> I have a quick question here.
> I applied for 189 visa yesteray and need some help for uploading documents. I am claiming points for overseas experience so which all document shall i upload apart from Appointment and Reference letters.
> ...


To prove your employment you can produce salary revision letters, salary slips, bank statements that show your corresponding salary has been credited in your account and any other letters that your organisation might have issued to you like confirmation letter after probation period is completed. 
Above documents will be enough to prove your employment.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

abcmel said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received Two GRANT email today.
> Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
> ...


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Congratulations buddy.


Thank You Gurudev.


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Kariznin said:


> To prove your employment you can produce salary revision letters, salary slips, bank statements that show your corresponding salary has been credited in your account and any other letters that your organisation might have issued to you like confirmation letter after probation period is completed.
> Above documents will be enough to prove your employment.


Thanks Kariznin for your prompt reply,

I appreciate it.

Do one has to provide these proof for all the claimed employement period or some of these. reason why I am asking is that I have online bank statements(pdfs) showing salary transaction from 2007 - 2009 and from 16 for year 2008-09 whereas the employement period is 2006-09. 

Hope these above proofs will suffice the claim.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

shergill80 said:


> Thanks Kariznin for your prompt reply,
> 
> I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


It's better to produce all possible proofs we can for our employment but if in case you are unable to collect for a particular time period then see if you have any other supporting proof for that period. 
Also, try to produce proofs for the unclaimed employment time period as in recent times Co's have explicitly asked for those too.


----------



## pdspot (Nov 8, 2015)

*Big Congratulation Sudeep ji.*

So happy Sudeep ji, hearing this news. BIG CONGRATULATION!! And wish you all the best for your bright future and coming days! 

Regards,
Panch Dev


----------



## pdspot (Nov 8, 2015)

*Big congratulation!!!*



sudeepdai said:


> Heyy guys
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


So happy Sudeep ji, hearing this news. BIG CONGRATULATION!! And wish you all the best for your bright future and coming days! 

Regards,
Panch Dev


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hoping to hear good news tomorrow. ALL THE BEST Guys!!


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Hoping to hear good news tomorrow. ALL THE BEST Guys!!

Am hoping so too, this waiting is killing us.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just out of curiosity, why did you guys says tommorrow(i.e expecting a grant tommorrow)
Is it because they are now issuing grants only once as a week or something like that ??


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

I heard that they grant visas on some occasions as well.


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I got my grant on 10th Nov after 96 days of waiting time. Thanks for all and especially for Keeda for immense support given. This forum was very helpful the process and members were very supportive. Sorry for not updating for 2 days. Thanks to Jeetan, CoolDude and some other who have supported me in various stages.

Wish all who are waiting and suffering will get grants very soon.

Regards


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Today is 100 days from my application submission date... The wait is frustrating... Come on DIBP - when will I get my grant?


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Today is 100 days from my application submission date... The wait is frustrating... Come on DIBP - when will I get my grant?


Has the co contacted you?


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

GavinMiranda said:


> Has the co contacted you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi, Yes. The CO contact was on 7th Oct. Asked for PCC that had been already submitted. So I had to submit it again. This time I submitted in pdf, earlier it was jpeg. It's been 37 days since CO contact.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Same timelines here...only thing we can do is WAIT...
I applied on 17th Aug.. Co contacted on 1st oct..after that no update.. Hopefully we'll get the grant soon

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy guys
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


Congrats Sudeepdai..Very happy for you...


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'm also on same path.. please check my signature.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Same timelines here...only thing we can do is WAIT...
> I applied on 17th Aug.. Co contacted on 1st oct..after that no update.. Hopefully we'll get the grant soon
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I'm also on same path dude.. This waiting killing us all :noidea:


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> I'm also on same path dude.. This waiting killing us all :noidea:


Me too in the same boat..CO contacted on Sept 21...asked for form 80, Employment Reference and wife English Proficiency...Provided the information on Sept 23rd and hit request complete button...thereafter..it is dead silence..

The wait is really killing me..Initially lodged the visa on July 23rd...almost 5 months running now


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Me too in the same boat..CO contacted on Sept 21...asked for form 80, Employment Reference and wife English Proficiency...Provided the information on Sept 23rd and hit request complete button...thereafter..it is dead silence..
> 
> The wait is really killing me..Initially lodged the visa on July 23rd...almost 5 months running now


Did you call them?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

GavinMiranda said:


> Did you call them?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I emailed them several times...the response is it is undergoing standard processing and unfortunately they will not be able to provide exact timeline to process it...

It is really frustrating....i thought of calling them..but read somewhere in the forum that calling them will not help and it will indeed delay the processing....so.i refrained from calling them also


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh OK... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant on 10th Nov after 96 days of waiting time. Thanks for all and especially for Keeda for immense support given. This forum was very helpful the process and members were very supportive. Sorry for not updating for 2 days. Thanks to Jeetan, CoolDude and some other who have supported me in various stages.
> 
> ...


Great news bud. Hearty Congratulations and all the very best :second:


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> I emailed them several times...the response is it is undergoing standard processing and unfortunately they will not be able to provide exact timeline to process it...
> 
> It is really frustrating....i thought of calling them..but read somewhere in the forum that calling them will not help and it will indeed delay the processing....so.i refrained from calling them also


Hi,

Calling the department to know the status of your application will not ''always'' result in processing delays.

You can definitely call them if its already been more than 90 days since you lodged your application. 

What irks them is when you keep calling them to know the status though your application is well within the visa processing timelines mentioned on DIBP website.

All the best.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah , i am getting a bit worried now.
Its been 28 days since I completed the additional information request.
Still no update from them.
I was thinking on calling them next week , I had already called them once last month after submitting the documents.

The timeline that they have mentioned , when they requested for additional documentation was 28 days , stating that if they do not receive the documents by that time , they will take a decision based upon the information that they have.

Just wanted an opinion ,should I wait till end of this month , or would it be ok to call and check withem next week ???


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Yeah , i am getting a bit worried now.
> Its been 28 days since I completed the additional information request.
> Still no update from them.
> I was thinking on calling them next week , I had already called them once last month after submitting the documents.
> ...


Current wait time after completing the additional information request is 45-60 days.. I'm waiting for last 44 days.. I'll suggest to just wait as the call will not help in any way apart from your own satisfaction

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the update Gavin.
Is this timeline of 45 - 60 days , based on the response DIBP is giving to people who are calling them up for their application status??

Also did you get any emails from your CO stating that no additional documents are required, or whether your application is undergoing any security checks??

Please also do mention your timelines ??


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Thanks for the update Gavin.
> Is this timeline of 45 - 60 days , based on the response DIBP is giving to people who are calling them up for their application status??
> 
> Also did you get any emails from your CO stating that no additional documents are required, or whether your application is undergoing any security checks??
> ...


This timeline is based on both.. Dibp gives over the phone and the count of visa grants given during that time...
No, CO did not mention anything else 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok, lets hope all people waiting have their grants given soon.
Meanwhile do you know if they have reached their ceiling limit for occupations such as Software Engineer, since you mentioned about the count of visa grants given during a specific time ?
Or do you know where I can get that information??


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

No idea about that..sorry

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medhi (Nov 14, 2015)

*Need your advice*

Hi guys, 
I have a question for you. If you have done your application through an agent, what made you trust them? Was it your friends' recommendations? online reviews? or something else?

How do you rate the recommendations? (from 1: very low to 5:very important)

How important was the price of service for you?(from 1:very low to 5:very important)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Medhi said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question for you. If you have done your application through an agent, what made you trust them? Was it your friends' recommendations? online reviews? or something else?
> 
> How do you rate the recommendations? (from 1: very low to 5:very important)
> ...


Medhi

I have not gone through agents but some of my friends did and as per their feedback maximum agents are not good. If you know the entire process its better to lodge the application by yourself. You can get most of the your query resolved by expat forum itself.
If you would like to opt for agents then i heard that MARA agents are better than others.


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

Hi All

I have received grant email today morning for myslef and my spouse.
I would like to thank everyone on the forum for helping me out. Though I went thru an agent but would be more than happy to answer queries.
Thanks
Gurkirat


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received grant email today morning for myslef and my spouse.
> I would like to thank everyone on the forum for helping me out. Though I went thru an agent but would be more than happy to answer queries.
> ...


congrats...

can you pls update timelines.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received grant email today morning for myslef and my spouse.
> I would like to thank everyone on the forum for helping me out. Though I went thru an agent but would be more than happy to answer queries.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

Siddi said:


> Hello all,
> How to know whether CO is assigned to me or not? How you people came to know the date on which CO assigned to you?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi on your immi account top right there is a link view correspondence. Click that.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

105 days from application submission, 42 days since CO contact... :confused2: and waiting...


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Medhi said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question for you. If you have done your application through an agent, what made you trust them? Was it your friends' recommendations? online reviews? or something else?
> 
> How do you rate the recommendations? (from 1: very low to 5:very important)
> ...


Heyy there

It totally depends upon the agent. 
There are some advantages and disadvantages of having an agent. 

If your case is straight forward, then dont go for an agent. However, if your case is complicated then go for a case officer if you want to. They do have experience about these stuffs and know the right approach. 

The downside would be that they are generally hesitant to call DIBP and are more inclined towards waiting rather than taking action. Basically you will NOT have control of your application. It would all be in his hands. 

If it is someone you trust, then go for it. 

I got my stuff done through my brother who is an agent. 

Decide for yourself though.

Cheers
Best of luck


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All,

With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


Many congratulations !! All the best for your move to OZ...


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received grant email today morning for myslef and my spouse.
> I would like to thank everyone on the forum for helping me out. Though I went thru an agent but would be more than happy to answer queries.
> ...


Congratssss


----------



## _xeon_ (Aug 17, 2015)

Congrats. Which GSM was this grant from ?



auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


Congrats on the grant. 

My case is exactly same as yours, including the dates of application and CO contact and the PTE score and points claimed. However, I am still waiting for the grant. 

Did you call them up to ask for your status? If so, which when and number did you call, what was the response?

I am not sure whether to call them or not, any suggestions?


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks guys 

Xeon: The GSM was Adealide team.
Basilmabraham: I would suggest you to not call till 90 days have crossed from lodging your visa application, because I have heard that it may slow down your process.
I had called once on maybe 20th October and they gave me the normal response stating that you need to keep a close eye on your emails , thats all!!

Regarding the number , i am sorry but I do not have it with me now , as at the time i called i had forgot to save that number.

If i remember correctly i got the number from this forum only. I will check and send the number in a few minutes.

Hope i answered all your questions, if not please feel free to ask , i will answer to the best of my knowledge


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Basilmabraham,
Contact no. is + 61 7 3136 7000.
This is the number that I had got in this forum , when asked about the GSM Adelaide number.
Guys, correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Basilmabraham: I would suggest you to not call till 90 days have crossed from lodging your visa application, because I have heard that it may slow down your process.
> I had called once on maybe 20th October and they gave me the normal response stating that you need to keep a close eye on your emails , thats all!!
> 
> Regarding the number , i am sorry but I do not have it with me now , as at the time i called i had forgot to save that number.
> ...


Thanks a ton for the quick response. You answered all my queries. 

I had sent them a mail on 15th Oct after uploading all requested docs. I got the standard acknowledgement mail as reply for that. 
Then on Nov 9th, I sent another mail checking for status update, I also attached the documents I had uploaded as asked by the CO. I got a reply for that mail today, it looks like a standard reply saying that there are delays in the process due to many emails coming, and to wait patiently until the next contact is made by the team. 

This along with your suggestion prompts me to wait patiently. I guess, I will do that for another week, after which the 90 day period will be over and I can call them up. Hopefully, would get a grant before that.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

This is it.. Today is my day. Got the grant finally. Please check my signature for timelines.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> This is it.. Today is my day. Got the grant finally. Please check my signature for timelines.


Congratulations rockybanu


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> This is it.. Today is my day. Got the grant finally. Please check my signature for timelines.


Great news! Congratulations !!


----------



## indyan (Sep 21, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> This is it.. Today is my day. Got the grant finally. Please check my signature for timelines.


Congrats @rockybanu...!


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

I applied visa on 15th aug and case officer was assigned on 6th OCT.Though I have submitted all documents he asked for skill assessment, marriage certificate and PCC for my wife and medical. I submitted all documents on 19th OCT and since then no updates from them.


Can anybody advise whom to contact and what is the contact Number.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

mech2009 said:


> I applied visa on 15th aug and case officer was assigned on 6th OCT.Though I have submitted all documents he asked for skill assessment, marriage certificate and PCC for my wife and medical. I submitted all documents on 19th OCT and since then no updates from them.
> 
> 
> Can anybody advise whom to contact and what is the contact Number.


Hi,

First of all calling them won't help. It might further slow down the whole process - at least that's what I have heard.

Please note that I have a very similar timeline as you mentioned and submitted all docs during the initial application for myself and spouse... CO contacted on 7th Oct and I was asked to submit the PCC again... I submitted PCC on 8th Oct and was told to wait for 28 days... I called them at the end of 28 days period and they told me to wait for another few weeks... since then no news... I don't know what they are doing... It seems they are buying some more time by asking us to re-submit the already submitted docs. It's quite confusing and frustrating. As per Immi Australia website, 75 % of cases are issued grant within 3 months of application. I guess we are in the remaining 25%. 

Hope we get the grant within this week... All the best... 

Cheers,
GT


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all calling them won't help. It might further slow down the whole process - at least that's what I have heard.
> 
> ...


Thanks Man!!

This wait has been so frustrating.

Thanks,
Anshuman


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

*Are you waiting for grant?*

Dear All,

Are you an August applicant and waiting for your grant? Please share your timeline and please let us know your status so that we can track how many of us are still waiting... 

Thanks and all the best! Cheers...

Regards,
GT


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have another doubt guys...I just have 60 points and with job occupation of 263111. should I apply for 189 and 190 at the same time or just 189? Is this a good practise to apply for 2 visas or will this create problems later on?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Naveen2015 said:


> I have another doubt guys...I just have 60 points and with job occupation of 263111. should I apply for 189 and 190 at the same time or just 189? Is this a good practise to apply for 2 visas or will this create problems later on?


With 60 points it might be a bit difficult or at-least time consuming if you apply for 189. With state sponsorship things might be better, so no harm in applying for both. However, please note that some states (for e.g. South Australia) do not let you apply for 190 at the same time if you are applying for 189.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry for the duplicate post. Deleted.


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> With 60 points it might be a bit difficult or at-least time consuming if you apply for 189. With state sponsorship things might be better, so no harm in applying for both. However, please note that some states (for e.g. South Australia) do not let you apply for 190 at the same time if you are applying for 189.



thanks goodtimes...so which is the best state for 263111 computer systems n network engineer? any idea?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Naveen2015 said:


> thanks goodtimes...so which is the best state for 263111 computer systems n network engineer? any idea?


Not sure about the best state for 263111... perhaps you need to visit immi websites of these states (just search for "migration victoria" for e.g.) and find out if they are inviting people with this skill set... Also check state specific threads on this forum... Usually NSW, Victoria and maybe Queensland are considered as good states for IT people... hope it helps.. cheers...


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Visa lodged: Aug 17
CO contact: Oct 2 asking for Australian Police clearance for me and husband and Medical (they wanted me to apply for a Complete Disclosure PCC), Form 80 and 1221 for husband
All requirements/docs completed: Oct 22

I went back to Philippines sometime August to attend to my mom and brother while my husband stayed in Perth Australia to continue working. Not only is the wait excruciating but not knowing if me and my husband will be together for the holidays is excruciating.  My husband called the DIBP Adelaide office on Nov 20 (friday) and while the case officer said it looks like all our documents are complete and they wont be asking anymore, he couldnt tell us when the visa will be granted. His advice is either my husband applies for a bridging visa with travel rights (but I doubt he can vacation for more than a week as we need money) or I apply for a tourist visa to get back to Perth. God knows how long they will talk to approve those visa is we ever do apply for them


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi skj64, goodtimes,

Could any of you please guide me related to my work experience in India. 

Currently i have the below documents with me to prove my work experience:

1. payslips and final settlement for all years
2. ITRV forms for all years
3. Bank statement for all my work experience.

But i do not have any of my Reference letters, relieving letters & experience letters.I cleared my ACS through statutory declaration from my manager.

Can i submit the same for DIBP, will DIBP accepts statutory instead of the above letters.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sunnydev (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes, DIBP 'll accept.


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

sunnydev said:


> Yes, DIBP 'll accept.



Thanks sunnydev, thats a bit of relief


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am logging in my IMMI account after some 1.5 week and I observed that the web interface is different from last week. It's more user friendly though. Has anyone else observed that?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

the wait continues for me..


----------



## sunnydev (Jun 23, 2015)

Deepak280182 said:


> Hi everyone. I am logging in my IMMI account after some 1.5 week and I observed that the web interface is different from last week. It's more user friendly though. Has anyone else observed that?


These changes are part of Nov website enhancements. Everybody has same view.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> the wait continues for me..


 Hi Desi, i applied two weeks after you so im hoping you get your grant soon!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

mech2009 said:


> I applied visa on 15th aug and case officer was assigned on 6th OCT.Though I have submitted all documents he asked for skill assessment, marriage certificate and PCC for my wife and medical. I submitted all documents on 19th OCT and since then no updates from them.
> 
> 
> Can anybody advise whom to contact and what is the contact Number.


While other forum members have responded to this query of yours, I'm assuming you have clicked on the "Request complete" button on the IMMI website?


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

By the grace of god almighty and help from this awesome forum, I me and my family got our visa grants today.

Special thanks to Keeda and nicemathan for the awesome support. 

All those who are waiting, be patient, your day is coming soon. All the best

My time lines as below

*189 under 261111
*ACS Applied 11Jul15 || Result 16Jul15 - Positive 
PTE-A Exam 20Jul15 || PTE-A Result 21Jul15 - Score - Overall 90
EOI Submitted 21Jul15 - Points - 70
Invite - 03Aug15
Visa Applied - 27Aug15. 
PCC 16Sep15 
Medicals 09Oct15
CO Contact - 12Oct15 Form 80 and 1221 and CV requested
Submitted and Request Completed - 15Oct15 
Grant - 27Nov2015
Entry Date - 09Oct16


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

basilmabraham said:


> By the grace of god almighty and help from this awesome forum, I me and my family got our visa grants today.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda and nicemathan for the awesome support.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## indyan (Sep 21, 2015)

*Granted..*

Got the Grant letter today...

My timeline:

Visa Applied: 26-Aug-2015
CO allocated : 09-Oct-2015
Form-80, PCC : 21-Oct-2015
Grant : 27-Nov-2015

It is 3 months from date of apply.

All the best to those who are waiting....


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

indyan said:


> Got the Grant letter today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> By the grace of god almighty and help from this awesome forum, I me and my family got our visa grants today.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda and nicemathan for the awesome support.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

indyan said:


> Got the Grant letter today...
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> By the grace of god almighty and help from this awesome forum, I me and my family got our visa grants today.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda and nicemathan for the awesome support.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dear All, 

I also received my Visa Grant Notice today, I was a silent reader here for most of the time but this forum really kept me hopeful and motivated throughout this journey, my timeline is as under 

Occupation : Computer Network Engineer 
ANZCO : 263111 
ACS applied: 01-09-2014
ACS positive : 09-09-2014
IELTS : R8.5, L8.5,W7,S7 on 23-02-2015
EOI: 19-05-2015
Visa Invitation: 07-07-2015
Visa application lodged: 20-08-2015
Medicals: 19-09-2015
CO Allocated: 14-10-2015
PCC and form 80 submitted: 30-10-2015
Visa Grant: 28-11-2015
IED: 19-09-2016


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

aliafzal502 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I also received my Visa Grant Notice today, I was a silent reader here for most of the time but this forum really kept me hopeful and motivated throughout this journey, my timeline is as under
> 
> ...


Great. Congratulations!!


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

perthling said:


> Hi Desi, i applied two weeks after you so im hoping you get your grant soon!


hoping the same perthling...surprised they giiving grant for people in 15 days who lodged in nov.but they define long wait for those from june/jul/aug


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

i read in a comment in the google docs that when someone called DIBP the person who picked up said all july and august applicants will be revisited end of nov til mid of dec. here's to hoping!


----------



## rohitp (Nov 18, 2012)

Wohooooooo... Received the Grant!!!!
Thanks ExpatForum and members for all their support. Received grant after 3.5 months!!!

Will share my experience soon. Flying in Feb 2016, Job hunting right now...


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rohitp said:


> Wohooooooo... Received the Grant!!!!
> Thanks ExpatForum and members for all their support. Received grant after 3.5 months!!!
> 
> Will share my experience soon. Flying in Feb 2016, Job hunting right now...


Congratulations!!


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

rohitp said:


> Wohooooooo... Received the Grant!!!!
> Thanks ExpatForum and members for all their support. Received grant after 3.5 months!!!
> 
> Will share my experience soon. Flying in Feb 2016, Job hunting right now...


Congratulations rohitp


----------



## _xeon_ (Aug 17, 2015)

Surprise, Surprise. 

Accidently logged into my ImmiAccount today and found that my Visa was granted on 27 Nov -but "No email received" till now 
I saw a note in the Immiaccount login page about some technical problems around last weekend, I guess my email should have got stuck in the same.

so guys, please login once and check

Thanks everyone in this forum for your support.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

_xeon_ said:


> Surprise, Surprise.
> 
> Accidently logged into my ImmiAccount today and found that my Visa was granted on 27 Nov -but "No email received" till now
> I saw a note in the Immiaccount login page about some technical problems around last weekend, I guess my email should have got stuck in the same.
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

Is there anyone still waiting for Grant from August, like me 


Invite : 3 Aug
Applied : 28 Aug
CO : 8 Oct
RC : 21 Oct
Grant : waiting.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

last i checked, around 25 people are still waiting for a grant based on the google doc.

applied: aug 17
co contact: oct 2
request complete: oct 22
grant:?


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

_xeon_ said:


> Surprise, Surprise.
> 
> Accidently logged into my ImmiAccount today and found that my Visa was granted on 27 Nov -but "No email received" till now
> I saw a note in the Immiaccount login page about some technical problems around last weekend, I guess my email should have got stuck in the same.
> ...


Congratulations pleasant surprise indeed.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi guys....

Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.

Time for a holiday and partyyyyyyyy.

Good luck to all you guys who are waiting for grants. Thank you all for your help and guidance.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations will do that too next week,thanx for the heads up


----------



## selfmadeimmigrant (Jul 11, 2015)

L & G

Like most people, I have been relatively silent, but have benefited immensely from this forum. It gave me the inspiration to try the PTE in an attempt to improve my score. This obviously led to my moving ahead in the process. For this i thank everyone.

Finally received my grant notice for myself and family on the 30th of November 2015.

The next step of getting a job begins.
_________________
IELTS (L8.5,R9,W7,S9): 28 Mar 15 | EA: 03-Jul-15 l EOI Submitted : 03-Jul-2015 (60 Points) I Med: 20-Jul-2015 l PTE (L90,R90,W90,S90) 26-Jul-2015 EOI Submitted : 26-Jul-2015 (70 Points) l Invitation : 03-Aug-2015 l Visa Lodge : 7-August-2015 l CO : 1-OCT-2015 l Grant : 30-Nov-2015


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

selfmadeimmigrant said:


> L & G
> 
> Like most people, I have been relatively silent, but have benefited immensely from this forum. It gave me the inspiration to try the PTE in an attempt to improve my score. This obviously led to my moving ahead in the process. For this i thank everyone.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dude


----------



## Anant70 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,
The CO was assigned on 21-Oct and was asked to submit form 80; PTE report; medicals. Kids are schooling in Australia for last 3 years ( I was on 457 visa and moved out of Aus last year). I made a special request to the CO thru the agent regarding my kids student visa status, housing contract extension and requested for a quick review of the application. 

When I called the GSM Brisbane office, the lady told she cannot confirm whether my mail has been seen by the CO. Also she said that it takes about 6-8 weeks for the CO to open the files as there is a huge volume of applications processed currently. Anybody has similar experience. 

Meanwhile my family is travelling outside Aus for the summer holidays on bridging visa (during which time 189 visa processing will be on hold). Just have about 10 days to hear from immi or i have to wait till end of January (when my family returns). 

Hope something happens fast


EA: 28-Feb-15 l EOI Submitted : 05-Mar-2015 (55 Points) l PTE (L90,R90,W90,S84) 04-Jul-2015 EOI Submitted : 06-Jul-2015 (65 Points) l Invitation : 03-Aug-2015 l Visa Lodge : 11-Sep-2015 l CO : 21-OCT-2015 l I Med: 23-Oct-2015 | Grant : ------------


----------



## Ahmed_12 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

CO asked both my and my wife's PCC last week which i uploaded today. I found out that there is a mistake in both PCC. I am living in Australia since 2012 and in the PCC, it is mentioned as 

*has been lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*

I am just wondering the years should be 2000 to 2012 and also in my wife's case she moved to my address(Pakistan) in April 2015 and then came to Australia in Oct 2015 and in her PCC it is written as 

*has/had been living/lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*

She changed that address in april 2015 so the dates should be 2000 to april 2015.

Is it going to be a problem? should i correct the dates and upload both PCCs again with the correction email or should leave it like that and there will be no problem?


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

Anant70 said:


> Hi,
> The CO was assigned on 21-Oct and was asked to submit form 80; PTE report; medicals. Kids are schooling in Australia for last 3 years ( I was on 457 visa and moved out of Aus last year). I made a special request to the CO thru the agent regarding my kids student visa status, housing contract extension and requested for a quick review of the application.
> 
> When I called the GSM Brisbane office, the lady told she cannot confirm whether my mail has been seen by the CO. Also she said that it takes about 6-8 weeks for the CO to open the files as there is a huge volume of applications processed currently. Anybody has similar experience.
> ...



I got same reply from Lady when called on 3 Dec to wait for 6 to 8 weeks. :fingerscrossed:


Invite : 3 Aug
Applied : 28 Aug
CO : 8 Oct
RC : 21 Oct
Grant : waiting :juggle:


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

it's frustrating  Sept Oct and November applicants getting grants left and right but we're left to wait indefinitely..

Applied: Aug 17
CO contact: Oct 2
Request Complete: Oct 22
Grant???


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

PZM said:


> I got same reply from Lady when called on 3 Dec to wait for 6 to 8 weeks. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Invite : 3 Aug
> ...


I am confused whether we have to consider 6-8 weeks after CO contact or after request complete...Please clarify my doubt...

Applied: Aug 28
CO contact: Oct 8
Request Complete: Oct 21
Grant???


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

from what i read from other people's experiences, it should be 6-8weeks after request complete.. really hope that is the case we're both on our 6th week since submitting all documents asked by the CO..


----------



## sunnydev (Jun 23, 2015)

*Grant*

Got Grant today.

Thank you very much to everyone who posted questions and answers. I did not post many questions but got a lot of info from this forum and helped during my application process.

=====================================
EOI: 3 Aug 2015
Visa Lodge: 3 Aug 2015
1st CO: 24 Sep 2015 - request for PCC, Medicals
Notification of Change: 14 Oct 2015 (I sent a mail to include my newborn child)
2nd CO: 23 Oct 2015 - requesting baby's passport and medicals
Medicals & Pcc: 4th Nov - submitted docs and 'Request Complete'
Grant: 7 Dec 2015 Visa grant for family 
IED: 26 Oct 2016


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

sunnydev said:


> Got Grant today.
> 
> Thank you very much to everyone who posted questions and answers. I did not post many questions but got a lot of info from this forum and helped during my application process.
> 
> ...


Congratulations sunnydev


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

sunnydev said:


> Got Grant today.
> 
> Thank you very much to everyone who posted questions and answers. I did not post many questions but got a lot of info from this forum and helped during my application process.
> 
> ...



Congratulations  , hope we all remaining applicants get grant soon.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

applied on Aug 18th and today I received the email from 2nd CO in which he asks for uploading form 80 and 1221 which I've already uploaded. When I dug a little more in the attachment, I came across this paragraph: 

*I acknowledge that you have uploaded a copy of your completed Form 1221; however
we are unable to open this copy due to a corruption error. Please upload a new
version or send as an email attachment.*

Shoot! How unlucky I was. For those guys who are about to submit, just be careful about the status of your files. Try to upload them twice . 
Regards
Vincento


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

can i check case officer assign for my case or not?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

pareshprince said:


> can i check case officer assign for my case or not?


You cannot check status like the case officer is assigned to your case or not till any information has not requested from you.

Do not worry, you will get mail communication in any case whether CO has assigned or any information requested


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

I lodge my file on 11th Aug, 2015. still no update in immiaccount.



arun05 said:


> You cannot check status like the case officer is assigned to your case or not till any information has not requested from you.
> 
> Do not worry, you will get mail communication in any case whether CO has assigned or any information requested


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

pareshprince said:


> I lodge my file on 11th Aug, 2015. still no update in immiaccount.


I understand the pain of this wait and also it too long. Why do not call them to ask the status because as per their site upto September all files are assigned to CO.


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear Expats I hope my visa decision is at final stage as the last email received from case officer was about to provide missing pollio vaccine certificates. I seek your opinion about what and when i should expect next. & should i call the immi office?? Below is the timeline,, × App Submitted 20 July × CO asked for medical + PCC + form 80 &1221 on 01 Sep × All required docs provided with partially completed medicals(xray left pending for my wife) 28 Sep × CO emailed me to complete the pending medical whenever possible 20 Oct × Medical requirements completed on 16th Nov ×CO asked to provide missing pollio vaccine certificate 26 Nov Now waiting for the good news from case officer.


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Friends,

Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.

Regards
Falcon


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

*congrates*

congrates...please share your time line.



falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Falcon all the best with the rest of the journey.


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats Falcon!
Can you please share your timeline


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...



Congrats Falcon! can you please update/add your signature/tracker?


----------



## immi2Oz (Aug 26, 2014)

*Got grant after a phone call*

By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.

*Aug 4:* Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only. 
Uploaded all docs upfront, including PCC, Medicals. 

*22-Sep:* Got email with subject "Immi Commencement". CO's name is there in it. 

*30-Oct:* Sent Email to gsm.allocated email id asking for status. Got auto-reply. 

*Nov 5th:* Called +61731367000 at 6 AM India Time. They asked for the passport number, name, country and date of birth. Was told that my case will be reviewed end of November and beginning of December. 

*Nov 13th:* Got the reply for the email I sent on 30th Oct, seems like a template email - thanks for documents, even though I didnt provide any docs through email - asks to remain patient. 

*Nov 30th:* Verification call from High Commission, Delhi. First to office reception at 9:10 AM. Not in office, receptionist told me later. They called my mobile at 9:40 AM. Questions asked -DoB, Marital status, Wife's name, Education, Current Work details. She was noting it down as i said my answer. Asked me about "debugging" which i missed saying. Total 7 mins or so only. I asked when I would get a response, and the officer said this information would be uploaded and communicated back to the CO. Not sure if they also called HR or anything else. 

*Dec 16th: *Called them today at 6 AM India Time to the Adelaide number ending 7000.
Explained to the lady about the call from High Commission and no further communication. She said nothing to do from my end. Usually end of the month review process, but because of the volume, they might take till January to review the application. She also said she would add a note to the application that I had called. By 10:52 AM India Time, received grant emails by the grace of God.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.
> 
> *Aug 4:* Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only.
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats!



immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.
> 
> *Aug 4:* Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only.
> ...


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.
> 
> Aug 4: Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only.
> ...


Congratulations and all d best..☺


----------



## immi2Oz (Aug 26, 2014)

Based on your time-line, if your job verification went well, I think you should give them a call around Friday or Monday (around 2 weeks after the verification call) and you just might get the grant.. This was the pattern I observed from the forum.. That's why I called them..


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

immi2Oz said:


> Based on your time-line, if your job verification went well, I think you should give them a call around Friday or Monday (around 2 weeks after the verification call) and you just might get the grant.. This was the pattern I observed from the forum.. That's why I called them..


If you are talkin bout my timeline buddy, then yes the verification was through email and the HR provided the required info. I will try calling them next monday


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

August applicants any progress????


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.
> 
> *Aug 4:* Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only.
> ...


Congratulations mate .. happy for you


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

alhydie said:


> August applicants any progress????


I reckon we are left marooned in the middle of nowhere. I have no idea of what's going on in DIBP office. Fingers crossed though. 
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinc said:


> I reckon we are left marooned in the middle of nowhere. I have no idea of what's going on in DIBP office. Fingers crossed though. Cheers


When did Co contacted you?


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> When did Co contacted you?


Hi Andrey 
Two times they have emailed me. The first one on Oct-23rd and I provided all the information requested by her on 31st Oct. Nothing happened since then, until I sent them an email on Dec-02 and on Dec-07 second CO appeared from the sky  and asked for uploading form 80 and 1221. I re-upload them right of the bat and again, everything has become silence. 
Sidebar: When you see people who lodged in Dec got their grants, it really makes me nervous and worried. Perhaps, there is something wrong with my case. I don't know. The only thing the DIBP office tell you is to be patient. 
Cheers 
Vincento


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

vinc said:


> Hi Andrey
> Two times they have emailed me. The first one on Oct-23rd and I provided all the information requested by her on 31st Oct. Nothing happened since then, until I sent them an email on Dec-02 and on Dec-07 second CO appeared from the sky  and asked for uploading form 80 and 1221. I re-upload them right of the bat and again, everything has become silence.
> Sidebar: When you see people who lodged in Dec got their grants, it really makes me nervous and worried. Perhaps, there is something wrong with my case. I don't know. The only thing the DIBP office tell you is to be patient.
> Cheers
> Vincento


Hey Vinc, i don't think there is anything wrong with the case, as people have been asked to upload documents again as they might not be able to view them..
However, people who have applied in august have a slower rate compared to others and as you mentioned seeing people who applied in the later months get their grants makes one feel unlucky a bit!
i think we need to just continue complying with the requests made and get our patience tested..
So it is betta to engage in something else and try to atleast act like "let it happen when it has to"


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinc said:


> Hi Andrey Two times they have emailed me. The first one on Oct-23rd and I provided all the information requested by her on 31st Oct. Nothing happened since then, until I sent them an email on Dec-02 and on Dec-07 second CO appeared from the sky  and asked for uploading form 80 and 1221. I re-upload them right of the bat and again, everything has become silence. Sidebar: When you see people who lodged in Dec got their grants, it really makes me nervous and worried. Perhaps, there is something wrong with my case. I don't know. The only thing the DIBP office tell you is to be patient. Cheers Vincento


It happens, don't worry - i an sure by end if jan you will have your grant (28 days after last co contact + holidays).


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> It happens, don't worry - i an sure by end if jan you will have your grant (28 days after last co contact + holidays).


Thank you very much indeed. I hope so. I was hoping it happened sooner than this. However, hope is a good thing and maybe the best of things and no good thing ever dies. 

Cheers 
Vincento


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.
> 
> *Aug 4:* Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only.
> ...


Congratulations good luck with everything ahead.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

i lodged file 189 on 11th aug,2015. still no update in my case. case officer not allocated. status showing me "Application Received". I uploaded my PCC on 12th Dec without allocate case officer.
I am too much worry about my status. I claimed 10 point for experience. my current company and previous company not received any email or call. even i don't received any call. please suggest me what should i do?


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Finally we received our most awaited grant letters....

Yesterday our agent gave call to immigration team, they said that nothing is pending from applicant side and hence would be escalating this case..and today we got our grant letters:second:


Invite : 3rd Aug
App : 28th Aug
CO Contact: 8th Oct
RC : 22nd Oct
Grant : 18th Dec:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
IED : Sep 2016


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

PZM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our most awaited grant letters....
> 
> ...


Congratulations! happy to see august application's conversion..All the best


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> i lodged file 189 on 11th aug,2015. still no update in my case. case officer not allocated. status showing me "Application Received". I uploaded my PCC on 12th Dec without allocate case officer.
> I am too much worry about my status. I claimed 10 point for experience. my current company and previous company not received any email or call. even i don't received any call. please suggest me what should i do?


Hey Paresh, i think you should call DIBP and check/remind them.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

can you tell me on which number i can call them?


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> can you tell me on which number i can call them?


I have replied to your query in the other thread-189 visa lodge 2015 gang


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

PZM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our most awaited grant letters....
> 
> ...


Congratulations PZM finally indeed


----------



## ssenapathy (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am Shyam from India. I got the Invite for 189 visa last month for Software Engineer category. I am including my wife and my mother(widower) in my Application as well. My sister is already settled in US. I request you to help me by answering the below queries.

1) Which document should I submit for tax returns? Form 16 or ITR-V or ITR.

2) For my mother, I need to provide the below evidence. Which document I need to submit for proving the below 2 points

a) evidence that this relative lives in your household
b) evidence your relative has been financially dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application

3) I have worked in 2 companies. Unfortunately, I dont have Payslips and tax returns of my first company. I have only the Employee reference letter and service certifcate of my first company. Will these 2 documents be sufficient for the Immigration dept to accept?


----------



## msansari (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone
First of all a very happy new year 2016. I wish this new year brings the happiness of "Grants" to everyone who are patiently waiting till this very moment.
Just a quick one from the group, anyone had a chance to talk to DIBP about the processing of August 2015 applications? By January end we will be completing full 5 months of wait and it is the maximum time which DIBP says in finalization their decision. I hope in January they clear all the remaining August applications.

MY Timelines :
Anzsco code : 261313
Visa: 189
03/08/2015: invitation to apply received 
18/08/2015: Visa lodged
NO CO Contact till date. Eagerly waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

msansari said:


> Hi Everyone First of all a very happy new year 2016. I wish this new year brings the happiness of "Grants" to everyone who are patiently waiting till this very moment. Just a quick one from the group, anyone had a chance to talk to DIBP about the processing of August 2015 applications? By January end we will be completing full 5 months of wait and it is the maximum time which DIBP says in finalization their decision. I hope in January they clear all the remaining August applications. MY Timelines : Anzsco code : 261313 Visa: 189 03/08/2015: invitation to apply received 18/08/2015: Visa lodged NO CO Contact till date. Eagerly waiting :fingerscrossed:


You need to Call DIBP as it has been well over 90 days since your lodgment date.


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone, Happy New Year !!!
I lodged my 189 visa on 3rd Nov. with 60 points and I was advised to submit my form 80 and form 1221 by CO on 16th Nov. I submitted those forms on 21st nov. and today i got an email from 'Skilled Select' asking for following information from my form 80/1221.
1- how am i supporting myself now?? Please note that I am not working anywhere at the moment as I finished my masters in August 2015 from UK and still looking for jobs..
2- How was i supporting myself during masters as I had only about 6-8 months in which i didn't work??

My dad payed for my masters education and now, I am supporting myself from my savings. But, I do not have any active bank account at the moment as I am not using my account in UK anymore and my account in Pakistan was dormant because of no activity in the last 3 years. So Do I need to provide bank statement or any financial proof ?? or Can I just wrote them back that I am using own savings from earlier while I was working.

Any help will be highly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Why is this group/thread so inactive... where are all the people?


----------



## chethan21 (Oct 29, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Why is this group/thread so inactive... where are all the people?


I guess most of the people who applied in Aug already got their grants. Hence, moved on.

Some not so fortunate people are waiting after CO contacted and asked for some info. These guys are waiting but are very frustrated. So, probably not very active.

And then there are probably a couple of people like me who have lost all hope and given up.
No CO contact. No change in status for 5 months. No response to emails. Canned "please wait" response whenever I call DIBP.

Email notification on gmail brought me here after a long time.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

hello goodtimes and chethan  i have just reached 5 months since applying on aug 17 and last contact from co was way back in oct 2 when she asked for form 80 and 1221 for my husband. *krickets chirping* lol

there are still quite a few july and aug applicants waiting for some news..its just abit depressing when we log onto expatforum and see all other people who applied later than us get their grant :/ ive actually looked at schools in the UK and NZ planning to study there by Sept this year if I don't get visa grant


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

perthling said:


> hello goodtimes and chethan  i have just reached 5 months since applying on aug 17 and last contact from co was way back in oct 2 when she asked for form 80 and 1221 for my husband. *krickets chirping* lol
> 
> there are still quite a few july and aug applicants waiting for some news..its just abit depressing when we log onto expatforum and see all other people who applied later than us get their grant :/ ive actually looked at schools in the UK and NZ planning to study there by Sept this year if I don't get visa grant


I feel you perthling, one day is one day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.

A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!

Quick Timeline:
Invite Received - 3 August 2015
Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
CO Contact- 7 October 2015
Grant - 19 January 2016

Regards,
GT


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

*Congrates..*

congrates....All the Best for future.

my case is same as you. i lodged file on 11th Aug, 2015. still no CO assign. let see what will happen. Hope for the Best.



goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> ...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

pareshprince said:


> congrates....All the Best for future.
> 
> my case is same as you. i lodged file on 11th Aug, 2015. still no CO assign. let see what will happen. Hope for the Best.


Hi,

If there is no CO assign then it's possible you get a direct grant. But please contact them and communicate them about this. Wish you all the best and hope you get a direct grant soon.

Regards,
GT


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Actually i put file by agent. and he didnt give me any information. he said wait some more time. so i waiting for it.



goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> If there is no CO assign then it's possible you get a direct grant. But please contact them and communicate them about this. Wish you all the best and hope you get a direct grant soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

*job change*

hi guys. just wanted to ask if you think i should update DIBP about my change of circumstance. 

When I applied back in August 2015, I was unemployed. But starting November 2015 i started working at a construction firm as a materials engineer thinking it will just be temporary. Lo and behold I have been working for three months and the probationary period is gonna be over soon and I'm getting regularized at work. Should I update DIBP about my new job?If yes should I fill out FORM 1022 change of circumstance or just use the 'Update US' button in my IMMI account?

*by the way i never claimed points for any work experience so im assuming no work verification will happen in my case


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

perthling said:


> hi guys. just wanted to ask if you think i should update DIBP about my change of circumstance.
> 
> When I applied back in August 2015, I was unemployed. But starting November 2015 i started working at a construction firm as a materials engineer thinking it will just be temporary. Lo and behold I have been working for three months and the probationary period is gonna be over soon and I'm getting regularized at work. Should I update DIBP about my new job?If yes should I fill out FORM 1022 change of circumstance or just use the 'Update US' button in my IMMI account?
> 
> *by the way i never claimed points for any work experience so im assuming no work verification will happen in my case


If you have to update them then use the "Update Us" button in Immi Account.

Case A: Do you think it will have any affect on your application if you *don't update *them about this change? This is what you need to answer. They are going to check your claim based on your EOI. In an ideal world, as you got a new job after receiving invitation to apply, it should not matter w.r.t. your grant. Moreover you are not claiming any points for this work experience. 

Case B: Do you think it will affect your application if you *update *them about this change? There is no harm in informing the DIBP. They are well trained to understand your situation. So go ahead update them.

Case A or Case B - IMHO, I think you could go either way, it won't really matter.

Cheers,
GT


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

Hi All

I am planning to move to australia in march. Any good flights which give good amount of check in luggage allowance..

Thanks


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

keerat565 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am planning to move to australia in march. Any good flights which give good amount of check in luggage allowance..
> 
> Thanks


I am using Singapore Airlines, Economy; it has 40 kg check-in allowance. Booked the ticket online.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Waiting since August.


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> Waiting since August.


Same here...the second contact from CO was on Nov'20 and dead silence till now


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

Zlata said:


> Same here...the second contact from CO was on Nov'20 and dead silence till now


any update?email or call from or to dibp?
i think i am a dead man.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Same here
Applied on 17th August 
1st contact - 2nd October 
2nd contact - 18th Jan 

I believe it takes an average of 6 to 10 weeks for the CO to come back to you post submission of required documents 

The biggest problem I see is that this delay shortens your initial entry period


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

vinc said:


> any update?email or call from or to dibp?
> i think i am a dead man.


no upd...i don't know, maybe it's time for call because I've noticed there were several cases when people got their grants after call to dibp. 

What about your case?


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

Zlata said:


> no upd...i don't know, maybe it's time for call because I've noticed there were several cases when people got their grants after call to dibp.
> 
> What about your case?


no, i have emailed them twice and received generic answers. just give them a call and let us know . i dont know whats going on there. By the way, they have a toll free line number which you can dial by Skype without having to pay a penny;-) .


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

vinc said:


> no, i have emailed them twice and received generic answers. just give them a call and let us know . i dont know whats going on there. By the way, they have a toll free line number which you can dial by Skype without having to pay a penny;-) .


Could you give me that number please?)


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi guys i applied on 11th Sept, 1st CO contact on 21stOct and requested form80, PCC and medicals. A processing officer contacted on 15Dec and requested PCC. I am waiting since then. Hope everyone gets their grant soon


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

vram said:


> Hi guys i applied on 11th Sept, 1st CO contact on 21stOct and requested form80, PCC and medicals. A processing officer contacted on 15Dec and requested PCC. I am waiting since then. Hope everyone gets their grant soon


i hope so. your co contact times are similar to mine. mine are 23 Oct and 07 December. hopefully, we must hear something soon. fingers crossed.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

Zlata said:


> Could you give me that number please?)


dripped you a private message bro.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

Zlata said:


> Could you give me that number please?)


i just dropped you a private message bro.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Zlata said:


> Same here...the second contact from CO was on Nov'20 and dead silence till now


My last contact with CO was on 23 Oct,since that there is a dead silence.


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> My last contact with CO was on 23 Oct,since that there is a dead silence.


And we have people on this forum who applied in November and recieved their grants in February...what's wrong with August ?!


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

How can we call from skype free? I believe its full paid


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

samage said:


> How can we call from skype free? I believe its full paid


there are two numbers for dibp. the one which starts with 1800 is toll free. for example, you can call ETS for free bcoz it has a toll free number.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Zlata said:


> And we have people on this forum who applied in November and recieved their grants in February...what's wrong with August ?!


Yes,many people of Nov and Dec got their grant.
Don't know why the people of Dec and Jan get their grants when the people of July and Aug are pending :confused2:


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Zlata said:


> And we have people on this forum who applied in November and recieved their grants in February...what's wrong with August ?!


Is Ukraine a low Risk Country or a High Risk Country ??


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

samage said:


> How can we call from skype free? I believe its full paid


Hello Pakistani bhi,What is your application status....???


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> Is Ukraine a low Risk Country or a High Risk Country ??



it is high-risk country but i dont think this fact can affect my application as far as majority of aplicants are from high-risk countries 😏


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Zlata said:


> it is high-risk country but i dont think this fact can affect my application as far as majority of aplicants are from high-risk countries 😏


indeed this factor really effects,the applicants from low risk country get their visa within 6 to 8 weeks while high risk applicants like us get it in even more the 6 to 8 months.lol


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope we all hear something this week. Its been 7 weeks since last CO (requested PCC) and 8 week mark is about to begin. I dont understand how peoplw who lodged visa on November and December get their grants but August and rest are still waiting to get theirs.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

[email protected]

Last replied was made on 12th January. After that no contact, pindrop silent...


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

anyone update for august applicant?

today i called them twice.

In first call, around 9.15 AM (Melbourne time), A guy told me generic replied. he told me processing is going on and they will contact me if they required any documents? but strange thing is he didn't ask about my details.

so i m frustrate, so i think i have to call them again. 

In second call, around 3.45 PM(Melbourne time), A lady picked my call and she politely ask my all details and replied me your file is normal routine process. she told me wait for 4 weeks.

Oh...GOD time is kill me.

Application on 11th Aug, 2015, From first day to till day status is "Application Received".

I claim 10 point for experience. but still no one contact to me or in my company about employment verification.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

vram said:


> I hope we all hear something this week. Its been 7 weeks since last CO (requested PCC) and 8 week mark is about to begin. I dont understand how peoplw who lodged visa on November and December get their grants but August and rest are still waiting to get theirs.


Mate don't think about weeks,since we are from a high risk country.
Talk about Months..


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellow,

Please put some light, if my transaction for Visa Fee declines due to some reason, what will be the effect on Visa application.


----------



## Tanita (Feb 17, 2016)

pareshprince said:


> anyone update for august applicant?
> 
> 
> i applied for 189 visa in 5th August and still waiting for it, emailed them 4 times and got the same standart replay every time.


----------



## chethan21 (Oct 29, 2015)

I had also applied on Aug 11 and had to wait almost 6 months to get the visa.

Similar to your exp. No communication and no change in status till I got the visa.

I know its extremely frustrating, but all you can do is wait. I would suggest to not even call them. It wont help in any way.



pareshprince said:


> anyone update for august applicant?
> 
> today i called them twice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> anyone update for august applicant?
> 
> today i called them twice.
> 
> ...


Same here mate . Applied on 17th August and still waiting. I feel they are clearing pending cases till dev currently as I seen quite a few of the December additional documents uploads getting their visas 

I think we will all hear from them soon


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Same here mate . Applied on 17th August and still waiting. I feel they are clearing pending cases till dev currently as I seen quite a few of the December additional documents uploads getting their visas
> 
> I think we will all hear from them soon


r u claim experience point?


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Tanita said:


> pareshprince said:
> 
> 
> > anyone update for august applicant?
> ...


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here mate . Applied on 17th August and still waiting. I feel they are clearing pending cases till dev currently as I seen quite a few of the December additional documents uploads getting their visas
> ...


Yes max points - also have my dependent mother as a secondary application


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Yes max points - also have my dependent mother as a secondary application


what is status in immiaccount? and CO contact to you or not?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes max points - also have my dependent mother as a secondary application
> ...


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> pareshprince said:
> 
> 
> > what is status in immiaccount? and CO contact to you or not?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Trinette (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all my visa has been granted and ill be flying on 3rd March. Apart from the visa grant and passport are there any formalities to be done?


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Trinette said:


> Hi all my visa has been granted and ill be flying on 3rd March. Apart from the visa grant and passport are there any formalities to be done?


please share your timeline.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

How many people applied in august - 2015 and still not receive grant.
please share your time line with Date-Anzco Code- Online Status-Case Officer Assign
my timeline
11th Aug, 2015-261313-Application Received- No (Case Office Not Assign)


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all

We've got two grants today! Good luck for everyone and be patient!


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

samage said:


> How can we call from skype free? I believe its full paid


If you dial this number via Skype, it's toll free and you don't need to pay. 
1800 720 656


----------



## Anant70 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,
Got my call on 9-Feb. There was verification of my experience. I found the time duration is based on points claimed. If no points claimed for experience the process would be faster.

This is my timeline
EA: 28-Feb-15 l EOI Submitted : 05-Mar-2015 (55 Points) l PTE (L90,R90,W90,S84) 04-Jul-2015 EOI Submitted : 06-Jul-2015 (65 Points) l Invitation : 03-Aug-2015 l Visa Lodge : 11-Sep-2015 l CO : 21-OCT-2015 l I Med: 23-Oct-2015 | Grant : 9-Feb-2016


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

*Got my PR today* ... below are the timelines. I never contacted with DIBP via phone/email. However, verification email/call were made by DIBP to my current and last employer in October 2015.

ICT Business Analyst 261111 || Visa 190 - NSW - 65 Points || Visa Lodge - 29 Aug 2015 || Docs Submitted - 1 Sep 2015 || CO Assigned - 16 Oct 2015 || Med/PCC/Form80&1221/CV - 16 Oct 2015 || Polio Certificate Request - 15 Dec 2015 || Grant - 1 Mar 2016


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

pareshprince said:


> How many people applied in august - 2015 and still not receive grant. please share your time line with Date-Anzco Code- Online Status-Case Officer Assign my timeline 11th Aug, 2015-261313-Application Received- No (Case Office Not Assign)


Have you upload your documents?


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> Have you upload your documents?



I uploaded all document.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> *Got my PR today* ... below are the timelines. I never contacted with DIBP via phone/email. However, verification email/call were made by DIBP to my current and last employer in October 2015.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 || Visa 190 - NSW - 65 Points || Visa Lodge - 29 Aug 2015 || Docs Submitted - 1 Sep 2015 || CO Assigned - 16 Oct 2015 || Med/PCC/Form80&1221/CV - 16 Oct 2015 || Polio Certificate Request - 15 Dec 2015 || Grant - 1 Mar 2016


can you tell us what is status before employer verification and what is status after employer verification?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> pareshprince said:
> 
> 
> > what is status in immiaccount? and CO contact to you or not?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > pareshprince said:
> ...


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Anyone waiting for grant?

I am waiting for my grant.


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello everyone... I got my grant on May 3rd 2016.. applied on Aug 7th 2015


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

alhydie said:


> Hello everyone... I got my grant on May 3rd 2016.. applied on Aug 7th 2015


Congratulations!! Any idea why it took so long?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

alhydie said:


> Hello everyone... I got my grant on May 3rd 2016.. applied on Aug 7th 2015


Congrats and all the best


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> Anyone waiting for grant?
> 
> I am waiting for my grant.


Yes mate applied on 17th August


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks sferns.. well i have no idea.. my verification went on for a long time..


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> alhydie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone... I got my grant on May 3rd 2016.. applied on Aug 7th 2015
> ...


Thanks buddy.. cheers


----------



## alhydie (Aug 14, 2015)

sferns said:


> alhydie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone... I got my grant on May 3rd 2016.. applied on Aug 7th 2015
> ...


Thanks sferns.... my verification took a long time..


----------

